#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Дхарани "Поток богатства"

## Нандзед Дорже

Хочу представить читателям текст, который они вряд ли ввиду его малодоступности где-либо встретят, кроме как в ламских сборниках дхарани и Ганджуре, а на русском языке возможности его встретить и вовсе невероятно малы. Это дхарани, заповеданная Буддой Шакьямуни, относится к разделу крия-тантр. Если у вас есть доверие к слову Будды, читайте на благо всех живых существ:

*Пагпа норгьи гьюншей чавэй чжуг шуг со 


Арья васудхара нама дхарани 


Святая дхарани, называемая «Поток богатства»* 


Поклоняюсь всем Буддам и Бодхисаттвам!


Так я слышал однажды. Бхагаван пребывал в окрестностях города Коушамби, в превосходном месте под названием «С шипами и колючками» (це рама чан – тиб.) вместе с большой общиной, состоящей примерно 500 монахов, и великим множеством Бодхисаттв-махасаттв. В то время в большом городе Коушамби проживал некий домохозяин Чандрабхадра (Благая луна), вежливый, уравновешенный, в доме которого имелось множество сыновей, дочерей и супружеских пар. Он отправился туда, где находился Бхагаван; придя, поклонился, коснувшись головой ног Бхагавана; в знак уважения  сделал обходы вокруг Бхагавана много сотен тысяч раз и сел в стороне.  

Сев, домохозяин Чандрабхадра так сказал Бхагавану: «Если Бхагаван предоставит мне возможность задать вопрос для получения объяснения Учения, я спрошу у Бхагавана Татхагаты истинно совершенного Будды о некотором предмете». Так сказал, и Бхагаван сказал Чандрабхадре так: «Домохозяин, ты, что хочешь узнать, спрашивай. Я исполню твое желание, объяснив вопрос, который ты задаешь». Так сказал, и домохозяин Чандрабхадра сказал Бхагавану: «Хорошо». И, послушавшись Бхагавана, сказал так: «Бхагаван, каким образом сыну Рода или дочери Рода не быть бедными, а заболевшим заразной болезнью перестать быть больными заразной болезнью?».

Далее. Подумав, Бхагаван сказал домохозяину Чандрабхадре: «Домохозяин, почему ты спрашиваешь об избавлении бедных от нужды?». Так сказал, и домохозяин сказал Бхагавану так: «Бхагаван, я бедный, в моем доме много сыновей и дочерей и спружеских пар. Поэтому, Бхагаван, молю проповедовать должным образом тот раздел Учения, благодаря которому бедные перестанут нуждаться, заболевшие заразными болезнями излечатся, все станут обладателями в больших количествах денег, зерна и кладовых с добром; станут приятными, привлекательными и могущественными; не придется просить у раздающих милостыню обладателей сокровищ; захотев, будут получать много денег, золото, серебро, медь, железо, скот, амбары с зерном, кладовые с добром, драгоценности, жемчуг, бирюзу, раковины, хрусталь, кораллы, очищенное золото и чистое серебро, а дети и супружеские пары в доме станут крепкими. 

Так сказал, и Бхагаван сказал домохозяину Чандрабхадре так: «Домохозяин, в давно прошедшие времена, незапамятные кальпы назад, тогда в то время Бхагаван Татхагата истинно совершенный Будда, обладающий знанием и способный осуществлять задуманное, Сугата, Знаток мира, наивысший воспитатель и руководитель людей, Учитель богов и людей, Будда Бхагаван по имени «Алмаз с голосом, подобным звучанию моря» появился в мире. Сын Рода, я у того Татхагаты эту дхарани под названием «Поток богатства» прослушал, запомнил, держал в записанном виде в доме на себе, читал, вникал, выражал восторг и другим подробно, истинно и полностью объяснял. Сын Рода, ее то я сейчас и проповедую полностью. 

Сын Рода, благодаря волшебной силе этой дхарани-мантры совершенно не причинят вреда люди, якши и духи, ракшасы и прета, пишачи, бхута, кусманда, апасмара, остарака, катапутана, асуры, те, кто поедает мясо в качестве пищи, пьет кровь в качестве пищи, поедает мясо в качестве пищи, пьет в качестве пищи гной, поедает в качестве пищи костный мозг, сопли, то, что течет из уборной, и все другие грахи вплоть до тех, кто в качестве пищи поедает вдыхаемое и выдыхаемое.             

Сын Рода, тот сын Рода или дочь Рода, которые эту дхарани, называемую «Поток богатства», имеет в доме, на груди или на руке, кто поместил  в книгу, слушает, вникает, читает, заучивает наизусть, выражает восторг и других подробно, истинно и полностью учит, у того сына Рода или дочери Рода долгое время будет желаемое, полезное, благополучие, преуспевание, счастье, благоприятное и урожайные годы. Если кто-нибудь совершит жертву Татхагатам и эту дхарани «Поток богатства» в полночь два, три или четыре раза произнесет вслух, его божество, обрадовавшись, возлюбит религию Татхагаты; признав Учение, возлюбит его; признав Общину, возлюбит ее; сам, придя с высшими намерениями к читающему текст, прольет дождь зерна:

*НамО бхагавати. Ваджра нира гхОшЕ татхАгатА я. Архате самьяк самбуддхАя. Тад-ятхА. Ом субЕ бхатра бАти. балЕ. Мангала мати ачЕлЕ ачабалЕ удгатанЕ. Свабха бати. Дхана бати. Шубха бати. Прабха бати. ВималЕ. НирмалЕ суру суру пЕ. СабхамалЕ. ВималЕ. НирмалЕ. АчанатЕ. АнантрЕ. ВинаматЕ. Виша кЕши нЕши. АнкурЕ. МанкурЕ. Прабхан карЕ. ВирамЕ. ВидхамЕ. Ри ри мЕ. Дхи дхи мЕ. Дху дху мЕ. Ха ха мЕ. Та та ха мЕ. Тара тара. Тара. ВаджрЕ ваджрЕ. ВаджрО бхамЕ. ТакЕ такЕ. ТхакЕ тхакЕ. УкЕ. БугкЕ. ТхакЕ. ТхаракЕ. Апатани. Паршани. НЕтра дхани. Сама гара нир гхОшАя. Ману смара смара. Сарва саттва. Татхагата. Ману смара. Сат тая. Ману смара дхарма сат тЕ ману смара. Садга садгата ману смара. Тата тата. Пуру пуру. ПУрая пУрая. Бхара бхарани. АмалЕ. СумангалЕ. Шанта мати. Шуба мати. Мангала мати. Маха мати. Бхата мати. Прабха мати. Сучандра мати. Агаца. Агаца самая ману смара сваха. Апарана ману смара сваха. Прабха ману смара сваха. Дхити ману смара сваха. ЦЕда ману смара сваха. Дзамбхая ману смара сваха. Хридая ману смара сваха. Сарва садтая ману смара сваха. Ям вАсу дхарЕ сваха. Ом шрИ вАсу сваха. Ом махА вАсу сваха.* 

Сын Рода, это дхарани, называемая «Поток богатства». Благодаря волшебной силе этой дхарани истинно не будет возникать голод, болезнь и смерть. Сын Рода, если кто-нибудь, сделав жертву Татхагатам, эту дхарани, называемую «Поток богатства», будет читать одну ночь, то, благодаря этому, станет обладать сиддхи. Если кто-нибудь для возрастания богатства в своем доме, в доме другого, в амбаре чистого места или в каком бы то ни было другом месте  сделает для Татхагаты святого Авалокитешвары, Будд, Бодхисаттв и божеств сокровенной мантры четырехугольную мандалу из сандалового порошка, будет читать одну ночь, дом того сына Рода наполнится, благодаря непрерывному потоку всего: денег, зерна, золота, серебра, вещей. Напастей и вреда также не будет. Сын Рода, поэтому ты постарайся и запомни эту дхарани «Поток богатства», носи на себе и держи дома, читай, объясняй другим подробно, истинно, полностью объясняй. Благодаря ей, у тебя долгое время будет все желаемое, полезное, счастье, преуспевание, благоприятный и урожайный год.

Затем домохозяин Чандрабхадра сказал Бхагавану; «Хорошо!». Домохозяин получил от Бхагавана эту дхарани «Поток богатства», почувствовав удовлетворение и обрадовавшись, возликовав и испытав восторг, совершенно обрадовавшись и пребывая в счастье, так сказал Бхагавану: «Бхагаван, я эту дхарани «Поток богатства» прочел, понял и возрадовался. Другим буду подробно, истинно и полностью объяснять». В тот же миг кладовые домохозяина Чандрабхадры наполнились полностью. Затем домохозяин Чандрабхадра, обойдя вокруг Бхагавана сотни тысяч раз, поклонившись, ушел.

Далее. Бхагаван сказал Ананде: «Ананда, ты пойди и посмотри, наполнился ли дом домохозяина Чандрабхадры богатством и зерном, наполнились ли все большие амбары и кладовые. Далее Ананда, послушавшись Бхагавана, отправился в большой город Коушамби; придя, вошел внутрь дома и увидел полностью наполненный деньгами и зерном дом, большие кладовые с совершенными вещами и амбары. Увидев, почувствовав удовлетворение и обрадовавшись, возликовав и испытав восторг, совершенно обрадовавшись и пребывая в счастье, так сказал Бхагавану: «Бхагаван, почему у домохозяина Чандрабхадры много денег кладовые стали полными зерном и имуществом? Какие у этого причины? Какое условие?».

Бхагаван сказал: «Ананда, тот сын Рода домохозяин Чандрабхадра верующий, очень верующий и обладающий благими помыслами, эту дхарани «Поток богатства» выучил и читал вслух; поскольку читал и вникал, выражал восторг и другим подробно и полностью объяснял, это произошло. Аанада, поэтому ты эту дхарани «Поток богатства» возьми, держи при себе, читай, понимай, другим полностью объясняй. Благодаря этому будет польза и благо для живых существ, будет желаемое и полезное, счастье у сострадательных к миру, у многочисленных живых существ, у богов и людей. Ананда, в этом мире с богами, с марами, Брахмой, отшельниками и брахманами, богами, людьми и асурами я не вижу никого, кто говорит иначе о сказанной видья-мантре. Объяснял два раза, три раза, возражающих не находилось. Ананда, если слова этой дхарани прозвучали в ушах живых существ с истощившимся корнем благих заслуг, стоит ли говорить о том, кто нарисовал буквы ее и запомнил их? Почему же это происходит? Потому что она – проповедь всех Татхагат. Эту дхарани ради блага всех бедных живых существ, страдающих из-за различных болезней, сталкивающихся с опасностями и вредом со стороны злобных существ, все Татхагаты изрекали, проповедовали, восторгались, полностью открывали, хвалили, объясняли, разъясняли, являли, благословляли, запечатывали мудрой Учения, говорили о ней грубым существам (дикарям) и делали понятной».

Затем Ананда поднялся с сиденья, сложил руки ладонями вместе и очень торжественно произнес:

«Будду Бхагавана не охватить умом.
Учение Будды тоже не охватить умом.
Верящих неохватное умом число.
Благодаря этому, полное созревание деяний – не охватить умом.
Успокоенный, Знающий любое, Всезнающий, Царь Учения, не имеющий старости и смерти, Перешедший на другую сторону океана мудрости, Будда, Герой, Вам поклоняюсь!»

Затем Ананда, почувствовав удовлетворение и обрадовавшись, возликовав и испытав восторг, совершенно обрадовавшись и пребывая в счастьи, так сказал Бхагавану: «Какое название у этого раздела Учения, как это Учение запомнить?».

Бхагаван сказал: «Ананда, запомни! Оно называется «Вопросы домохозяина Чандрабхадры». Запомни также, что оно называется «Сокровище всего: денег, зерна и драгоценностей». Запомни также, что оно называется «Поток богатства, почитаемый всеми Татхагатами». 

Так сказал Бхагаван, и Шарипутра, Ананда и те монахи, те Бодхисаттвы, все те окружающие боги, люди, асуры вместе с гандхарвами этого мира возрадовались и слова Бхагавана восхваляли.


САРВА МАНГАЛАМ!


_Примечание относительно способа чтения дхарани от переписчика: все гласные звуки, выделенные и обозначенные внутри слов заглавными буквами, имеют по отношению ко всем остальным гласным звукам двойную длительность. То же относится везде к слову «сваха» (обе гласных – двойной длительности). _

----------

Aleksey Chijov (05.09.2011), Fatah (23.03.2012), Karmaraksha (27.05.2011), Kit (25.05.2014), Konchok Dorje (22.01.2011), Lungrig (12.06.2012), Nari (15.04.2012), Samadhi Undercover (12.09.2010), Teimuraz (07.07.2011), Zambala (12.04.2012), Алекс К (06.02.2011), Алексей Т (15.09.2011), Владимир Николаевич (14.12.2019), Гошка (28.05.2014), Джошуа (23.02.2011), Дифо (28.05.2011), Дмитрий Кравченко (31.05.2021), Дондог (24.03.2011), Доржик (22.01.2011), Дролма Церинг (14.09.2010), Дубинин (02.09.2011), Иилья (12.09.2010), Камчатка (16.01.2017), Лекса (17.12.2016), Максим Петровский (20.07.2015), Михаил Угамов (11.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.09.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (11.09.2010), Тензин Тинлей (22.03.2012), Шагдар (28.02.2011), Эделизи (18.06.2012), Эники Беники (15.04.2011), Юндрун Топден (28.02.2011)

----------


## Аньезка

Нандзед, спасибо большое.
Я не очень поняла этот абзац:



> Сын Рода, благодаря волшебной силе этой дхарани-мантры совершенно не причинят вреда люди, якши и духи, ракшасы и прета, пишачи, бхута, кусманда, апасмара, остарака, катапутана, асуры, те, кто поедает мясо в качестве пищи, пьет кровь в качестве пищи, поедает мясо в качестве пищи, пьет в качестве пищи гной, поедает в качестве пищи костный мозг, сопли, то, что течет из уборной, и все другие грахи вплоть до тех, кто в качестве пищи поедает вдыхаемое и выдыхаемое.


Почему выделенная часть повторяется два раза? И,собственно, каких существ обозначают этими двумя указаниями?

----------

Дондог (24.03.2011)

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Точно не могу сказать. Подобные тексты являются одними из самых древних в буддийской тантре, мало ли чего произошло при переписке. Но в сходных (почти копии) кусках текстов других крия-тантр это место звучит вот так: "поедающие мясо в качестве пищи, пьющие кровь в качестве пищи, поедающие сгустки крови, мясо, жир, костный мозг". В данном случае имеются в виду препятствующие существа из разряда грахов (букв. санскр. - "схватывающие"), которые питаются эманациями сырого мяса, крови и всего перечисленного.  Существа иллюзорные, но не более, чем мы с вами :Smilie: , а потому при наличии у вас какой-либо кармы с ними, могущие принести весьма ощутимый вред здоровью или продвижению практика, особенно новичка, в целом.

В целом повторы встречаются иногда, когда перевод на русский сделан буквально и он одинаков, а имеется, меж тем, некоторая разница между упомянутыми существами, не отраженная по-русски. Эту тонкую разницу, как правило, знают только глубокие специалисты по такого рода текстам, которые точно знают, о каком существе именно в том и этом случаях идет речь.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.08.2018), Дондог (24.03.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Замечательно, весьма замечательно!!!!
Огромное спасибо "сын благородной семьи" (так обычно переводят в сутрах ваш оборот "сын Рода").

Буду с радостью практиковать эту дхарани. Благо и собрание дхарани (сундуй) под рукой есть.

----------


## Анирудха

Я нашел такой вариант, в сборнике называемом "Океан садхан". Сам читаю по 3, 7, 21 эту мантру, когда совсем прижмет по финансам. И всегда помогает на 100%.
Работает намного сильнее и результаты больше, если перед ее начитыванием совершить многократное подношение Мандалы или же Накопление Кусали (Кусали ЦогСаг). Или же после Цога - Ганапуджи. 

Братья и сестры по Дхарме должны пребывать в достатке, чтоб практика была непрерывной. И чтоб не было лишних заморочек. 

Практикуя эту дхарани обретается блага для практики!!!


*НАМО ВАДЗРАДАРА САГАРАНИР ГХОШАЯ ТАТХАГАДАЯ ТАЯТА ОМ СУРАБЕ БХАДРЕ БХАДРАВАТИ АМГАЛЕ МАМГАЛЕ МАМГАЛАВАТИ АЛЕ АДЗАЛЕ АРАЛЕ АДЗАВАЛЕ УДКАТАНИ УДБХАДАНИ БАСЬЯБАТИ ДАНАПАТИ ДХАМАПРАТИ ШРИМАТИ ПРАБХАВАТИ АМАЛЕ ВИМАЛЕ НИРМАЛЕ РУРУ СУРБЕ СУРУ ПАМАМЛЕ ВИМАЛЕ ДЗАЛЕ АДЗАНАТЭ АНАНАТЭ БИНАНАТЭ БИЩВАКЕЩЕ БИЩАНИЩИ АМКУРЭ МАМКУРЭ ПРАБАМКУРЭ БИРАМЕ БИРАМЕ БИДХАМЕ РИРИМЕ ДИДИМЕ ДУДУМЕ КАКАМЕ ТАТАРИ ТАРАТАРА ТАРА ТАРА БАДЗРЕ БАДЗРЕ БАДЗРЕ БАМЕ ТчАКЕ ТчАКЕ ТчхАКЕ ТчхАКЕ УКАКЕ БУКАКЕ ТчхАКЕ ТчхАРАКЕ АБАРТАНИ БАРЩАНИ КЩАДАНИ БАДЗРАДАРА САГАРАНИР ГХОЩАНА ТАТХАГАДА МАНУ МАРА САРВА ТАТХАГАДА САТЬЯ МАНУ МАРА ДХАРМА САТЬЯ МАНУСМАРА САМГХАСАТЬЯ МАНУСМАРА ДАТА ДАТА ПУРА ПУРА ПУРАЯ ПУРАЯ ПУРАНИ БХАРА БХАРАНИ АМАЛЕ СУМАМГАЛЕ ЩАНТА МАТИ ЩУБХА МАТИ МАГАЛАБХАНИ МАХАМАТИ БХАДРАВАТИ ПРАБХАВАТИ СУДЗАНДРАМАТИ АГАДЦЗЕ АГАДЦЗЕ САМАЯ МАНУСМАРА СОХА АБАРАНИ МАНУСМАРА СОХА ПРАБХАВА МАНУСМАРА СОХА ДИДИ МАНУ СМАРА СОХА ТЕДЗО МАНУ СМАРА СОХА БИДЗАЯ МАНУ СМАРА СОХА ХРИДАЯ МАНУ СМАРА СОХА САРВА САТВА БИНАЯ МАНУ СМАРА СОХА ОМ ВАСУДАРЕ СОХА ОМ ВАСУЩРИЕ СОХА ОМ ЩРИВАСУ СОХА ОМ ВАСУ СОХа*


Если сравнить эти два варианта, то различия есть. Но повествования истории передачи и пользы от этой мантры схожи.

----------

Aleksey Chijov (05.09.2011), Karmaraksha (27.05.2011), Lungrig (12.06.2012), Nari (15.04.2012), Teimuraz (07.07.2011), Владимир Николаевич (14.12.2019), Дондог (24.03.2011), Доржик (22.01.2011), Камчатка (16.01.2017), Максим Петровский (20.07.2015), Светлана Тарасевич (11.09.2010)

----------


## Анирудха

Предлагаю еще один текст, весьма популярный. Его основное действие - это осуществление какой либо цели. Помимо этого, также помогает в финансовых проблемах.

Аръя Манибхадра Нама Дхарани

Поклоняюсь Трем драгоценностям! Такую речь я слышал, однажды Бхагаван  пребывал в Шравасти, в саду Джетавана, в святыне милостынедателя Анатапиндаты. В это время сын Манибхадры, великого предводителя якшей, явился в то место, где находился Бхагаван. Поклонившись головой к его стопам, встал на одном месте. И встав на одном месте, сын Манибхадры, великого предводителя якшей обратился к Бхагавану с такой речью.  Если любой благородный бхикшу или бхикшуни, упасака или упасика должным образом будет трижды в день начитывать эту сердечную мантру, то я буду всегда следовать за ним и осуществлять все его желания. И также буду одаривать одеждой, яствами, сокровищами, золотом, драгоценными камнями, злаками и серебром. Буду помогать в осуществлении всех его целей и привлеку к нему всех живых существ. За исключением нечистых действий, мгновенно осуществлю все эти различные деяния. 

*НАМО РАТНА ТРАЯЯ, НАМО МАНИБХАДРАЯ, МАХА ЯКЩЯ СЕНА БАТАЕ,
СТАЯ ТЕДАН, ХИЛИ МАНИБХАДРА, ХИЛИ ХИЛИ МАНИБХАДРА, КИЛИ МАНИБХАДРА, КИЛИ КИЛИ МАНИБХАДРА, ДЗИЛИ МАНИБХАДРА, ДЗИЛИ ДЗИЛИ МАНИБХАДРА, ДЗУЛУ МАНИБХАДРА, ДЗУЛУ ДЗУЛУ МАНИБХАДРА, ДУРУ МАНИБХАДРА, ДУРУ ДУРУ МАНИБХАДРА, КУРУ МАНИБХАДРА, КУРУ КУРУ МАНИБХАДРА, ДЗУРУ МАНИБХАДРА, ДЗУРУ ДЗУРУ МАНИБХАДРА, СУРУ МАНИБХАДРА, СУРУ СУРУ МАНИБХАДРА, САРВА А АРТА МАМЕ САТХАЯ СОХА, ТАДЪЯТА, БУДАНЕ СУБУУ ТАНА СУРУМЕ СУМАТЭ, СУРАТЭ, СУСМА ВАТЕ, ХИЛЕКИ ХИЛАКАЛЕ, БУНЪЯ СИДДХИ БХАДРА, ХИЛИ ХИЛИ СОХА, ЭХИ КОНИКЩЕ, ЭХИ КОНИКЩЕ СОХА* 

Если начитывать по семь раз, то исполнится задуманное. Если пятнадцатого числа растущей луны, очистившись и окурив себя дымом из Агару, прочитать семь раз, то найдется золото.
Закончена дхарани Аръя Манибхадры.

----------

Karmaraksha (27.05.2011), Teimuraz (07.07.2011), Владимир Николаевич (12.10.2020), Дондог (24.03.2011), Доржик (22.01.2011), Камчатка (16.01.2017), Максим Петровский (20.07.2015), Тензин Тинлей (22.03.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Работает намного сильнее и результаты больше


Я очень сильно извиняюсь, но, если можно, ответьте мне, пожалуйста: как это _работает_? Ну, или, как минимум, как понять что "работает" именно это, а не что-либо другое?

P.S. Извините, если задел чьи-то верования!

----------

Kamal (27.02.2011), лесник (02.09.2011)

----------


## Gaza

Те богатенькие кроты кого я лично хорошо знаю никогда никаких молитв, а тем более мантр или, того хуже, практик не делали. И вообще таких слов знать не хотят. А те знакомые кто знают много всяких практик - с деньгами не дружат.

 Богу - Богово, Кесарю - кесарево. Не стоит смешивать.

----------


## Gaza

Бао, работает это очень просто. Делаешь практику богатства. Если пришли бабки значит всё сработало. А если не пришли значит ты в практике что-то не так сделал. Уточни у учителя.

----------

Kamal (27.02.2011)

----------


## Анирудха

> Те богатенькие кроты кого я лично хорошо знаю никогда никаких молитв, а тем более мантр или, того хуже, практик не делали. И вообще таких слов знать не хотят. А те знакомые кто знают много всяких практик - с деньгами не дружат.
> 
>  Богу - Богово, Кесарю - кесарево. Не стоит смешивать.



Сам же знаешь, что братия наша разношерстна. У кого то много добродетели, у кого то их мало. Первым даже и читать ничего не нужно,  у них и так все есть, а вот у остальных с этим проблемы. И им придется принимать на веру методы проповеданные Буддой. Чтоб жилось легче. Не надо  впадать в крайности.   А то бывает говорят, что я мол буддист и потому все что ни есть это испытание и карма, не надо ничего менять и т.п. чушь. 
Если эти методы не будут работать, значит Будда нам соврал. А если это так то что вообще мы здесь делаем?

----------

Доржик (22.01.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

Бао, действие Дхарани подобно тому же, как действуют мантры "Гате, гате, парагате, парасамгате, бодхи, сваха!" или "Ом, мани, падме, хум!"

Хотя конечно осознавая смысл каждого слога пожалуй действие будет сильнее, но длинные дхарани, много-много раз повторяемые, и связываемые с конкретным их "назначением" весьма и весьма сосредотачивают ум на цели. 

Gaza, я знаю немало обеспеченных людей (да и себя обездоленным не стану называть). Могу Вам привести несколько мантр, благодаря которым они оказываются обеспеченными. Например довольно универсальная "мантра" призыва энергии и целеустремленности: "что еще нужно сделать?"

Дхарани произносимые многократно, без малейшего перерыва не позволяют уму "дремать", и не позволяют уму "цепляться", освобождают ум от суеты и бестолковых устремлений. Лишь сильные цели и устремления преодолевают такой "барабан стиральной машины для ума", как быстро-быстро повторяемая мантра или дхарани. 

Это объяснение не окончательное, но вполне действующее. Однако ум, в котором материальное восприятие сильно или целиком подавляет восприятие эмоциональное, сакральное не готов воспринимать содержание мантр, если они не переведены на знакомый язык. 
Особенность пракритов в том, что их корни сохранились во множестве современных языков, но потеряли свой исконный смысл, оставшись лишь как слоги в известных словах.

Поэтому мантры часто действуют не на уровне понимания, а на уровне пробуждения эмоций. Есть версия, что мантры и составлялись не на основании их смысла, а на основании их озвучивания, на основании того, как действует организм, озвучивая мантры, какие изменения при этом происходят в уме и теле. 
Аналогичным образом можно сказать о методах визуализации - их цель не столько памятование (хотя и это очень важная составляющая), сколько определенная эмоциональная настройка.
То же можно сказать о всевозможных заклинаниях и заговорах.
Однако осознавать эмоциональные тонкости логически разбирая мантра - вероятно ничуть не лучше, чем разыскивая исторические "оригиналы".
Вот, очень простая мантра "мама". Попробуйте несколько тысяч раз подряд поддерживая ясный незамутненный и никуда не устремленный ум вслух или мысленно произнести "мама, мама, мама..." Всего лишь один слог. Пусть внимание будет направлено на то, что происходит с мыслями, с эмоциями, с настроением, с восприятием, с ощущениями, с чувствительностью. 
Так можно опробовать каждый слог. 
Надеюсь даже самый убежденный материалист не станет отрицать доступность такого опыта, пусть даже и есть проблемы с его воспроизводимостью в пространстве как-либо обозначаемого спектра эмоций и ощущений. 
Однако ощутить связь произносимых или озвучиваемых в мыслях слогов с изменениями состояния ума и тела - вполне возможно. 
После этого достаточно подумать так: те, кто очень тщательно изучил воздействие звуков на ум и тело, могут стать "композиторами" мантр, достигающих определенного ментального и физического эффекта.
И вероятно, каждый материалист согласится, что человек с ясным умом, добросердечный, собранный, целеустремленный способен привлекать больше внимания и способен получить больше доверия, чем человек смутный, ожесточенный, рассеянный и суетливый. А в чем выражается поток доверия и внимания в нашем мире? Это и есть поток богатств и достатка. Ведь нет необходимости обладать сокровищами для собственного потребления и лени. Много ли из своих богатств потребляет тот же Дерипаска? 
Очевидно, его мантры отличаются от приведенной Буддой. Однако, говорить о том, что их нет - не стоит. Дерипаска тоже настраивает себя на преодоление трудностей, усталости, лени, настраивает себя на собранность, энергичность, восприимчивость, устремленность. У него для этого свои, сакральные, открытые им способы.

----------

Kamal (27.02.2011), Алик (19.12.2016), лесник (02.09.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (12.09.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Бао, действие Дхарани подобно тому же, как действуют мантры "Гате, гате, парагате, парасамгате, бодхи, сваха!" или "Ом, мани, падме, хум!"


И как они действуют?

----------


## dongen

"Слова моего несравненного учителя" Патрула Ринпоче есть хорошая глава, где рассматривается вопрос ВЕРЫ. А без веры и целеустремлённости - не достичь ни внешнего богатсва, ни внутреннего, ни всеобъемлющего  :Smilie: 
Наверное, пропустили место, где парень ещё помимо дхарани активно вкалывал (трудился)  :Smilie: 
Но эзотерика работает как вибрация: настроил радио ума и... получите информацию либо клиента, который на волну богатства настроен  :Wink: 
Помним, конечно, что халява - развращает.  :Smilie:  Как учил великий буддист "если окуда то убудится, то где - то прибудет.."  :Smilie: 
Одному мастеру цигун нравилось порой материализовывать из пространства то курочку жареную, то салаты, то напитки, а то и просто денежки, но в присутствии дзен-мастера такие фокусы не проходили. Мастер цигун просил дзен-мастера отойти, поскольку в чистом уме-пространстве - манипуляции не получались. Со временем мастер цигун пришёл как ученик к дзен-мастеру.. а,и детей ещё своих привёл. Вот так вот.
НО, если благие намерения и чистая и крепкая сила ВЕРЫ - то срабатывает и по богатству. Мне вот, к примеру, монах дзен подарил монету и совет - как трудно финансово - потереть - и деньги пойдут. Тоже работает, хотя не скажу, чтоб верил или не верил. Просто так - потру и всё.   :Smilie: 
Как ЭТО работает??? НЕ ЗНАЮ. (Сунг Сан сыним похвалил бы - возможно  :Wink:  _ за НЕ ЗНАЮ  :Smilie:  )
Видать монах реализованный СИДХИ  :Smilie: 
всем успехов в практике всех богатсв и ВЫСШЕЙ МОТИВАЦИИ - БОДХИЧИТТЕ!
пс. помним о своевременных подношениях сангхе   :Wink:

----------


## Per Se

Спасибо, уважаемые, за столь драгоценные тексты. Однако, вопрос. Можно ли читать эти мантры не имея передачи на них? Или это не медитация в обычном понимании (с разными фазами и визуализацией)

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Можно ли читать эти мантры не имея передачи на них? Или это не медитация в обычном понимании (с разными фазами и визуализацией)


Читать можно. В этом плане важно членораздельное чтение вслух с созерцательным пребыванием в звуке дхарани-мантр. Эти тексты относятся к крия-тантрам раздела панча-лаукика (мирской раздел, называемый "5 игроков в кости"). Хотя относительно практики Манибхадры есть разные мнения, то есть некоторые Учителя древности относили его к немирским семействам крия-тантр. 

Относительно созерцания звука дхарани-мантр:




> Вся эта мантра в целом, как звук или как буквы, есть божество звука... истинная его сущность (атма-таттва) - созерцание, свободное от понятий единственности и множественности. Оно устанавливает, что ум пуст, поскольку такова его собственная природа. Это созерцание реальности созерцаемого божества и себя как нераздельных и свободных от самосущности. 
> 
> (Основы буддийской тантры, Кхедруб Дже)

----------

Вангчен (04.08.2010)

----------


## ullu

> Если начитывать по семь раз, то исполнится задуманное.


А через сколько же оно исполнится?

----------


## Анирудха

> А через сколько же оно исполнится?


Все зависит от ваших добродетелей и мотивации. Так то сразу срабатывает. Обычно в текстах советуют читать по 108 или 1000 раз, если дело крупное.

----------

Доржик (22.01.2011)

----------


## ullu

Ясно, спасибо.
А для немирских дел оно подходит? ( это уже просто любопытство , вдруг найдется кнопка такая волшебная  :Smilie: , почитаешь вот так 1000 раз неделю и освободишься на бвсж  :Smilie:

----------


## Анирудха

> А для немирских дел оно подходит?



В этом превосходство методов Будды, что они не только мирские дела улаживают но и способствуют духовному росту и помогают изменить ум. То же самое, только наоборот, с методами духовными, они помимо духовного роста избавляют и от мирских проблем.

----------

Доржик (22.01.2011)

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> А для немирских дел оно подходит? ( это уже просто любопытство , вдруг найдется кнопка такая волшебная , почитаешь вот так 1000 раз неделю и освободишься на бвсж


Если вы разделяете дела на мирские и немирские, значит и практика ваша двойственна :Smilie: . Кто вам мешает освобождать людей от страданий бедности с немирской мотивацией? И потом - это только кажется, что все так легко - сел, прочитал дхарани тысячу раз и получил. Вы сначала сядьте и попробуйте прочитать дхарани "Поток богатства" тысячу раз. Ручаюсь, вы этот тун запомните надолго и будете всем рассказывать. Если, конечно, язык не отвалится за раз :Smilie: )))))))))))) И потом - не забудьте, что при этом нужно находиться в созерцании звука. Так что не стоит практиковать столь легкомысленный подход к дхарани. И еще - вы можете не смочь прочитать тысячу за раз и по другой причине - организм не сможет перенести приток такого количества энергии. А если перенесет, то остается самое главное - хватит ли у вас способностей интегрировать всю эту энергию в поведении?

----------

Kamal (27.02.2011), Джошуа (23.02.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (12.09.2010)

----------


## ullu

Думаете проще начитать по 700 000 мантры Трех корней, сохраняя надлежащие визуализации и присутствие?
Да и от бума Ваджрасаттвы тоже вроде ни у кого ещё язык не отвалился  :Smilie:  И в общем вроде никто все это героизмом не считает и особо не запоминает вроде на долго....так что тысячей то чего пугать?

----------


## ullu

> В этом превосходство методов Будды, что они не только мирские дела улаживают но и способствуют духовному росту и помогают изменить ум. То же самое, только наоборот, с методами духовными, они помимо духовного роста избавляют и от мирских проблем.


Это прекрасно  :Smilie:

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Не исключено, что  Нандзед подразумевал 1000 раз за неделю, то есть по 140 за день. Многовато для незнакомого текста тем более такой длины. (А если за день и подавно)
Язык может и не отвалиться а вот голова может пойти кругом от пробуждаемой энергетики.
Кстати, если читать по 1000 Ваджрасаттвы в день большой мантры и по 10 000 малой, то эффект тоже тяжеловатый для организма поначалу. И не факт, что не будет псих нарушений, поскольку при чтении мантр накапливается много ошибок и когда они так суммируются во времени, то могут быть проблемы, если не делать чаще жинсригов или сжигания ошибок.

Кстати, тут БТР предлагал читать многократно с созерцанием слово «мама». Не уверен, что эффект будет одинаковый, если знать что значит по русски мама и что на санскрите (Я) . мантры все же переводимы и не всегда читаются одинаково в разных передачах. Дхарани как раз ориентированы на их эффект от звуковых вибраций и понять там ничего невозможно иногда, да скорее и как правило, поскольку там чистый набор звуков рассчитанный по-видимому на резонанс разных точек, каналов и т.д.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Думаете проще начитать по 700 000 мантры Трех корней, сохраняя надлежащие визуализации и присутствие?
> Да и от бума Ваджрасаттвы тоже вроде ни у кого ещё язык не отвалился  И в общем вроде никто все это героизмом не считает и особо не запоминает вроде на долго....так что тысячей то чего пугать?


Из крайности в крайность - кто вас пугает? Просто, имея опыт, я предупреждаю против легкомысленного отношения. Ваши слова убеждают меня в его наличии :Smilie: . При чем здесь какой-то придуманный вами "героизм" и "запоминание надолго"? И вы сравниваете различные практики, которые нет смысла сравнивать (имею в виду Ваджрасаттву). И еще - говоря о Мантраяне стоит помнить не только об условиях начитки. Повторюсь:




> хватит ли у вас способностей интегрировать всю эту энергию в поведении?


Этот вопрос серьезнее, чем вы думаете (только не надо спрашивать, откуда я знаю, что вы думаете - я достаточно долго общаюсь с вами на разных форумах, успел изучить).

----------


## Per Se

> если не делать чаще жинсригов или сжигания ошибок.


Подскажите, а что такое "жинсриг" и "сжигание ошибок"?

----------


## Won Soeng

Jambal Dorje, не поверите, древнеславянский корень "ма" обозначает по современному нечто вроде "живой источник" или даже "источник образа, мысли". Я же предлагал только лишь повторять как мантру один слог, без визуализации, без добавления чего-либо к механическому озвучиванию, и следить за тем, что рождает в уме и организме многократное повторение слога "ма". Это нужно попробовать, угадать невозможно  :Smilie:  Можно в принципе выбрать для эксперимента любой вообще слог. Например "ра". Или "му". Или "пы".
Любые звуки рано или поздно нанизываются на тысячи каких-то потаенных воспоминаний и эмоций.

----------


## Alex

> ...древнеславянский корень "ма" обозначает по современному нечто вроде "живой источник" или даже "источник образа, мысли".


Позовите кто-нибудь Кармапенко...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Он сам пришёл.  :Smilie:  Бред сивой кобылы.

----------


## Won Soeng

Ну, не все интересуются этим  :Smilie:  Я и сам на 100% этому не доверяю. Но - интересуюсь.

----------


## ullu

> хватит ли у вас способностей интегрировать всю эту энергию в поведении?


Дело в том, что вы не совсем поняли каково это мое желание, потому что если, благодаря начитке, мое желание исполнится, то в способностях не будет недостатка, никогда. Потому что оно подразумевает обретение все необходимых способностей.
Поэтому я и спросила - исполнится ли это желание?

----------


## Анирудха

> Дело в том, что вы не совсем поняли каково это мое желание, потому что если, благодаря начитке, мое желание исполнится, то в способностях не будет недостатка, никогда.


Ваше желание сходно с обретением состояния будды. Лишь у него никогда нет недостатка в способностях. А это состояние одним начитыванием  не обретается.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Дело в том, что вы не совсем поняли каково это мое желание, потому что если, благодаря начитке, мое желание исполнится, то в способностях не будет недостатка, никогда. Потому что оно подразумевает обретение все необходимых способностей.


Довольно странно (если выразиться политкорректно :Smilie: ) ожидать от метода того, чего он не дает (если вы, конечно, внимательно читали слова Будды о том, для чего дается дхарани "Поток богатства").

----------


## ullu

Там написано : исполнится все желаемое, я и спросила исполнится ли желаемое, если желаемое не мирское. Чего странного то?

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Гы-ы-ы-ы... С такми способностями к пониманию (даже просто текста) ничего не исполнится. Вы видели, какому виду желаемого посвящена практика? Так чё ж вы :Confused:  ? Всё у вас, право, как-то невпопад :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Гы-ы-ы-ы... С такми способностями к пониманию (даже просто текста) ничего не исполнится. Вы видели, какому виду желаемого посвящена практика? Так чё ж вы ? Всё у вас, право, как-то невпопад


А вы на 100% уверены в том, что не исполнится? Почему?

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Это супер эффективные методы, прошу практикующих не сомневаться в словах нашего Господа Татхагаты!

Я проверил и удостоверился, методы работают сразу же.
Помните, О братья!
Будды и Бодхисаттвы давали клятвы помогать чувствующим существам и если ваше сердце открыто для них, ваши помыслы чисты, а намерения благие Будды и Бодхисаттвы помогут вам в любой ситуации, даже если на это им будет необходимо применить (проявить) ЧУДО вопреки любой самсарной ситуации и вопреки любой карме! Потому что Будды и Бодхисаттвы всеведущи и всемогущи!

----------

Faadi (03.09.2011), Fyodor (25.01.2011), Дифо (13.06.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (12.09.2010)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Кстати, я сверил с тибетскими оригиналами, нашел то ли опечатки то ли ещё что в тибетском или в этом тексте. Но сами опечатки не существенны и ошибкой не являются.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Спасибо, уважаемые, за столь драгоценные тексты. Однако, вопрос. Можно ли читать эти мантры не имея передачи на них? Или это не медитация в обычном понимании (с разными фазами и визуализацией)


Да, можно. Это же Сутры.
Визуализировать особо не чего не надо (можно Будду с собранием сангхи архатов, шраваков и бодхисаттв и Дхармапал богатства), когда Будда учил им или же например эту мантру передал сангхе Манибхадра, то они использовали естественный звук бытия.
Вобщем как здесь уже было сказано - радиоволна это правильная и Будда (и другие) учили как использовать эти естественные звуки нам во благо.

----------

Доржик (10.09.2010)

----------


## Per Se

Я читал, что когда человек хочет чего-либо для себя и призывает "мирские" энергии, то впоследствии он получит за это "счёт". Подскажите, уважаемые, приведённые выше дхарани - это не такой случай? Начитывая их я не принимаю на себя каких-либо обязательств?

----------

Дифо (13.06.2011)

----------


## Legba

Когда человек хочет что-либо для себя, он получает, как Вы верно заметили, счет. А каким образом он это "для себя" реализует - путем чтения дхарани или, скажем, работы в MacDonalds - не суть важно. Если Вы давали обеты бодхисаттвы (а Вы, вероятно, давали), то данная методика для Вас - часть практики парамиты щедрости, не более и не менее.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.08.2018), Дифо (13.06.2011), Шавырин (19.12.2016)

----------


## Айвар

> НамО бхагавати. Ваджра нира гхОшЕ татхАгатА я. Архате самьяк самбуддхАя. Тад-ятхА. Ом субЕ бхатра бАти. балЕ. Мангала мати ачЕлЕ ачабалЕ удгатанЕ. Свабха бати. Дхана бати. Шубха бати. Прабха бати. ВималЕ. НирмалЕ суру суру пЕ. СабхамалЕ. ВималЕ. НирмалЕ. АчанатЕ. АнантрЕ. ВинаматЕ. Виша кЕши нЕши. АнкурЕ. МанкурЕ. Прабхан карЕ. ВирамЕ. ВидхамЕ. Ри ри мЕ. Дхи дхи мЕ. Дху дху мЕ. Ха ха мЕ. Та та ха мЕ. Тара тара. Тара. ВаджрЕ ваджрЕ. ВаджрО бхамЕ. ТакЕ такЕ. ТхакЕ тхакЕ. УкЕ. БугкЕ. ТхакЕ. ТхаракЕ. Апатани. Паршани. НЕтра дхани. Сама гара нир гхОшАя. Ману смара смара. Сарва саттва. Татхагата. Ману смара. Сат тая. Ману смара дхарма сат тЕ ману смара. Садга садгата ману смара. Тата тата. Пуру пуру. ПУрая пУрая. Бхара бхарани. АмалЕ. СумангалЕ. Шанта мати. Шуба мати. Мангала мати. Маха мати. Бхата мати. Прабха мати. Сучандра мати. Агаца. Агаца самая ману смара сваха. Апарана ману смара сваха. Прабха ману смара сваха. Дхити ману смара сваха. ЦЕда ману смара сваха. Дзамбхая ману смара сваха. Хридая ману смара сваха. Сарва садтая ману смара сваха. Ям вАсу дхарЕ сваха. Ом шрИ вАсу сваха. Ом махА вАсу сваха.


Хорошая дхарани. 
Но может кто-нибудь обладает знанием санскрита на таком уровне, чтобы дать перевод отдельных слов или целых строк?
То что мандала данной дхарани делается из сандалового порошка и имеет четырехугольную форму, по-моему указывает на тонкую связь с элементом земли (устойчивость, богатство).

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Перевод отдельных слов не имеет к практике этой дхарани никакого отношения.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

В 97-м или 98-м году эту сутру дал мне переписать один русский парень с Дальнего востока учившийся в Иволгинском дацане и как он сказал оставивший учебу по каким-то причинам. И такая странная история была. В Иволгинской степи строил ступу один мастер из Иволги, я подошел и спросил чем помочь может. Он сказал что ничего не нужно, только покушать купить. Дал денег, сказал купить колбасы, пч варить некогда. Вечером я принес ему еды и там был этот парень. И говорит у меня есть такая замечательная сутра, которая работает. Представляешь говорит вчера ее немного почитал, а сегодня люди мне ни с того ни с сего денег вдруг дали. И если хочешь перепиши ее. И здесь у Нандзеда Дордже приводится слово в слово тот вариант сутры. Тот парень сказал что вроде ее перевел ученик Солбона ламы из аэропорта, но не уверен, насколько точно помню. То есть кто-то из Иволги ее тогда перевел. Сейчас есть ее тибетский оригинал, но дал его одному человеку, скоро должен вернуть. Но она есть. Если вдруг кому-то надо, то постараюсь набить в транскрипции.

----------

Karmaraksha (27.05.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (10.09.2010), Вангдраг (11.09.2010), Камчатка (16.01.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (11.09.2010)

----------


## Вангдраг

> . Но она есть. Если вдруг кому-то надо, то постараюсь набить в транскрипции.


хорошо бы было

----------


## Нандзед Дордже

> В 97-м или 98-м году эту сутру дал мне переписать один русский парень с Дальнего востока учившийся в Иволгинском дацане и как он сказал оставивший учебу по каким-то причинам. И такая странная история была. В Иволгинской степи строил ступу один мастер из Иволги, я подошел и спросил чем помочь может. Он сказал что ничего не нужно, только покушать купить. Дал денег, сказал купить колбасы, пч варить некогда. Вечером я принес ему еды и там был этот парень. И говорит у меня есть такая замечательная сутра, которая работает. Представляешь говорит вчера ее немного почитал, а сегодня люди мне ни с того ни с сего денег вдруг дали. И если хочешь перепиши ее. И здесь у Нандзеда Дордже приводится слово в слово тот вариант сутры. Тот парень сказал что вроде ее перевел ученик Солбона ламы из аэропорта, но не уверен, насколько точно помню. То есть кто-то из Иволги ее тогда перевел. Сейчас есть ее тибетский оригинал, но дал его одному человеку, скоро должен вернуть. Но она есть. Если вдруг кому-то надо, то постараюсь набить в транскрипции.


Я учился кое-чему у покойного Солбон-ламы (из аэропорта :Smilie: ), и не только я. Но перевод сделан не мною, а одним лоцавой, учеником Василия Петровича Репки (мэй би с помощью Андрея Михайловича Донца, известного ученого и переводчика).

----------


## Вангдраг

а есть ли указание по ударению в словах дхарани?

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> а есть ли указание по ударению в словах дхарани?


Внизу первого сообщения написано:



> Примечание относительно способа чтения дхарани от переписчика: все гласные звуки, выделенные и обозначенные внутри слов заглавными буквами, имеют по отношению ко всем остальным гласным звукам двойную длительность. То же относится везде к слову «сваха» (обе гласных – двойной длительности)

----------


## Вангдраг

а где не выделено: апатани.паршани ?

----------


## Юй Кан

> *3. Вопросы ударения.*
> 
> Ударение в ведийском языке было основано на повышении и понижении тона слогообразующих гласных, т. е. было музыкальным. Различалось три тона: udaatta — высокий, anudaatta — низкий и svarita — восходяще-нисходящий тон, циркумфлекс. Существовала и система обозначения тонов на письме [которая сохраняется, например, в Большом Петербургском словаре в словах из ведийского.]. В более поздних текстах ударение уже не обозначалось, поэтому для многих слов место ударения осталось неизвестным. В послеведийский период древнее музыкальное ударение постепенно утрачивалось. В эпическом и классическом санскрите складывается слабое экспираторное ударение. В прозаических текстах оно передается на основе правил ударения латинского языка, т. е.: 
> 
> 1) в двусложных словах ударение падает на первый слог; 
> 
> 2) в многосложных словах ударение приходится на второй от конца слог с долгим гласным. Если этот слог имеет краткий гласный, то ударение ставится на третьем от конца слоге, независимо от долготы гласного в этом слоге.
> 
> Следует помнить, что в древнеиндийском языке для большинства грамматических форм ударение фиксировано, на что будет постоянно указываться. Кроме того, имеются слова, никогда не носящие на себе ударение: частицы, краткие (энклитические) формы местоимений и verbum finitum в середине предложения.
> ...


Источник: В. А. Кочергина "Учебник санскрита".

----------

Karmaraksha (27.05.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (12.09.2010), Вангдраг (12.09.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (13.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (12.09.2010)

----------


## Нандзед Дордже

> апатани.паршани ?


на предпоследний слог. сорри, что пропустил

----------

Karmaraksha (27.05.2011), Вангдраг (13.09.2010), Дролма Церинг (14.09.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

‘phags pa nor gyi rgyun zhes bya ba’i gzungs bzhugs so

Rgya gar skad du/ arya vasudhara nama dharani/
Bod skad du/ ‘phags pa nor gyi rgyun zhes bya ba’i gzungs/
Sangs rgyas dang byang chub sems dpa’ thams cad la phyag ‘tshal lo/ ‘di skad bdag gis thos pa dus gcig na/ bcom ldan ‘das yul ko’u shambi na/ tsher ma can zhes bya ba’i gnas mchog chen po na dge slong lnga brgya tsam gyi dge slong gi dge slong gi dge ‘dun chen po dang/ byang chub sems dpa’ sems dpa’ chen po rab tu mang po dag dang thabs gcig tu bzhugs te/ de’i tshe ko’u shambi’i grong khyer chen po na/ khyim bdag zla ba bzang po zhes bya ba/ dbang po nye bar zhi ba/ yid nye bar zhi ba/ bu pho dang bu mo mang ba/ bza’ mi mang po dang ldan pa zhig gnas pa de/ bcom ldan ‘das ga la ba der song ste phyin nas/ bcom ldan ‘das kyi zhabs la mgo bos phyag ‘tshal te/ lan ‘bum phrag du mar bskor ba byas nas/ phyogs gcig tu ‘dug nas/ khyim bdag zla ba bzang pos/ bcom ldan ‘das la ‘di skad ces gsol to/ gal te zhus nas zhu ba lung bstan pa’i slad du bcom ldan ‘das kyis bdag la skabs phye na/ bcom ldan ‘das de bzhin gshegs pa dgra bcom pa yang dag par rdzogs pa’i sangs rgyas la bdag phyogs ‘ga’ zhig zhu lags so/ de skad ces gsol ba dang/ bcom ldan ‘das kyis khyim bdag zla ba bzang po la ‘di skad ces bka’ stsal to/ khyim bdag khyod ci dang ci ‘dod pa dris shig/ khyod kyis ji skad dris pa’I dri ba lung bstan pas ngas khyod kyi sems rangs par bya’o/ de skad ces bka’ stsalba dang/ khyim bdag zla ba bzang pos/ bcom ldan ‘das la legs so zhes gsol nas/ bcom ldan ‘das kyi ltar mnyan nas/ bcom ldan ‘das la ‘di skad ces gsol to/ bcom ldan ‘das rigs kyi bu ‘am/ rigs kyi bu mo ji ltar dbul ba ma mchis par ‘gyur  zhing/ bro nad kyi thebs pa rnams bro nad ma mchis par ‘gyur ba lags/ de nas bcom ldas ‘das kyis mkhyen bzhin du/ khyim bdag zla ba bzang po la ‘di skad ces bka’ stsal to/ khyim bdag khyod ci’i phyir dbul po’i don du ‘dri/ de skad ces bka’stsal pa dang/ khyim bdag zla ba bzang pos bcom ldan ‘das la ‘di skad ces gsol to/ bcom ldan ‘das bdag ni dbul ba/ gso ba mang ba/ bu pho dang bu mo mang ba/ bza’ mi mang po dang ldan pa lags na/ de’i slad du gang gis sems can dbul po rnams/ dbul ba ma mchis par ‘gyur ba dang/ bro nad kyi thebs pa bro nad ma mchis par ‘gyur ba dang/ nor dang ‘bru dang bang mdzod mang po dang ldan par ‘gyur ba dang/ sdug pa dang/ yid du ‘thad pa dang/ dbang phyug du ‘gyur ba dang/ sbyin bdag mdzod pas ma tshal zhing/ dbyig dang/ gser dang/ dngul dang/ zangs dang/ lcags dang/ nor dang/ ‘bru’i mdzod dang/ bang mdzod mang po dang/ nor bu dang/ mu tig dang/ be du rya dang/ dung dang/ man shel dang/ byu ru dang/ sa le sbram dang/ dngul dag ‘tshal zhing/ ‘byor bar ‘gyur ba dang/ khyim gyi bu smad dang/ bza’ mi rnams brtan par ‘gyur ba’i chos kyi rnam grangs de bcom ldan ‘das kyis legs par bshad du gsol/ de skad ces gsol ba dang/ bcom ldan ‘das kyis khyim bdag zla ba bzang po la ‘di skad ces bka’ stsal to/ khyim bdag sngos ‘das pa’i dus/ bskal pa grangs med pa ‘das par gyur pa de’I tshe de’i dus na/ bcom ldan ‘das de bzhin gshegs pa dgra bcom pa yang dag par rdzogs pa’i sangs rgyas rig pa dang zhabs su ldan pa/ bde bar gshegs pa/ ‘jig rten mkhyen pa/ skyes bu ‘dul ba’i kha lo sgyur ba/ bla na med pa/ lha dang mi rnams kyi ston pa/ sangs rgyas bcom ldan ‘das rdo rje rgya mtsho’i dbyangs zhes bya ba ‘jig rten du byung ste/ rigs kyi bu ngas de bzhin gshegs pa de la nor gyi rgyun zhes bya ba’i gzungs ‘di thos te/ gzung zhing bcangs/ klags/ kun chub par byas/ rjes su yi rangs par byas shing gshan dag la yang rgya cher yang dag par rab tu bstan te/ rigs kyi bu ngas rab tu bshad par bya’o/ rigs kyi bu gzungs sngags ‘di’i mthus mi rnams rnam par mtho ‘tsham par mi byed do/ gnod sbyin dang/ mi ma yin rnams rnam par mtho ‘tsham par mi byed do/ srin po rnams rnam par mtho ‘tsham par mi byed do/ yi dwags rnams rnam par mtho ‘tsham par mi byed do/ sha za rnams rnam par mtho ‘tsham par mi byed do/ ‘byung po rnams rnam par mtho ‘tsham par mi byed do/ grul bum rnams rnam par mtho ‘tsham par mi byed do/ brjed byed rnams rnam par mtho ‘tsham par mi byed do/ gnon po rnams rnam par mtho ‘tsham par mi byed do/ lus srul po rnams rnam par mtho ‘tsham par mi byed do/ lha ma yin rnams rnam par mtho ‘tsham par mi byed do/ zas su mi gtsang ba za ba rnams dang/ zas su gcin ‘thung ba rnams dang/  zas su khrag ‘thung ba rnams dang/ zas su sha za ba rnams dang/ zas su rnag ‘thung ba rnams dang/ zas su zhag za ba rnams dang/ zas su stork hung nas ‘bab pa ‘thung ba rnams dang/ zas su dbugs rngub pa dang/ ‘byung ba za ba’i bar rnams rnam par ‘tshe bar mi ‘gyur ro/ rigs kyi bu nor gyi rgyun zhes bya ba’i gzungs ‘di rigs kyi bu‘am rigs kyi bu mo gang gi khyim na yod dam/ snying na yod dam/ lag na yod dam/ glegs bam du chud dam/ thos par gyur tam/ kun chub par byas sam/ klags sam/ bzung ngam/ rjes su yi rang bar byas sam/ gzhan dag la yang rgya cher yang dag par rab tu bstan pa’i rigs kyi bu’am/ rigs kyi bu mo de la yun ring po’i don dang/ phan pa dang/ dge ba dang/ grub pa dang/ bde ba dang/ lo legs par ‘gyur ro/ su zhig de bzhin gshegs pa rnams la mchod pa byas te/ nor gyi rgyun gyi gzungs ‘di nam phyed na lan gnyis sam/ lan gsum mam/ lan bzhi bton na/ de’i lha yi rang nas/ de bzhin gshegs pa’i bstan pa la dga’ ba dang/ chos gdags par byas pas dga’ b dang/ dge ‘dun gdags pas dga’ ba dang/ chos smra ba la lhag pa’i bsam pas bdag nyid ‘ongs te/ ‘bru’i char ‘bebs par ‘gyur ro/ 

namo bhagawati/ vajra niraghoshe/ tathagataya/ arhate samyaksambuddhaya/ tadyatha/ om sube bhatravati/ bale/ manggalamati/ achele achabale/ udgatane/ swabhavate/ dhanavati/ shubhavati/ brabhavati/ vimale/ nirmale/ suru surupe/ sabhamale/ vimale/ nirmale/ achanate anante/ vinamate/ visha keshineshi/ amkure/ mamkure/ prabhangkare/ virame/ vidhame/ ririme/ dhidhime/ dhudhume/ khakhame/ tatakhame/ tara tara tara/ vajre vajre/ vajro bhame/ take take/ thake thake/ ugke bugke/ thake tharake/ apatani/ parshani/ netradhani/ samagaranirghoshaya/ manusmara smara/ sarvasadtwa/ tathagata/ manusmara/ sadtaya/ manusmara dharmasadte manusmara/ sadga sadgata manusmara/ tata tata/ pura pura/ puraya puraya/ bhara bharani/ amale sumanggale/ shantamati/ shubamati/ mamgalamati/ mahamati/ bhatamati/ prabhamati/ suchandramati/ agatsa agatsa/ samaya manusmara svaha/ aparana manusmara svaha/ prabha manusmara svaha/ dhiti manusmara svaha/ tseda manusmara svaha/ jambhaya manusmara svaha/ hridaya manusmara svaha/ sarva sadtaya manusmara svaha/ om vasudhare svaha/ om shrivasu svaha/ om mahavasu svaha/ 

Rigs kyi bu ‘di ni nor gyi rgyun zhes bya ba’i gzungs te gzungs ‘di’i mthus mu ge dang/ nad dang/ ‘chi nges ‘byung bar mi ‘gyur ro/ rigs kyi bu su zhig de bzhin gshegs pa rnams la mchod pa byas te/ nor gyi rgyun zhes bya ba’i gzungs ‘di nub gcig bton na/ de nas dngos grub tu ‘gyur ro/ rgyas pa’i don du bdag gi khyim mam/ gzhan gyi khyim mam/ gnas gtsang ma’i bang mdzod dam/ gnas gang yang rung bar de bzhin gshegs pa ‘phags pa spyan ras gzigs dbang phyug dang/ sangs rgyas dang byang chub sems dpa’ dang/ gsang sngags kyi lha’i phyir tsandan gyi dkyil ‘khor gru bzhir byas te/ nub gcig bton na/ rigs kyi bu de’i khyim nor dang/ ‘bru dang/ gser dngul dang/ yo byad thams cad kyi rgyun mi ‘chad pa’i tshad tsam gyis gang bar ‘gyur ro/ ‘jigs pa dang gnod pa thams cad kyang med par ‘gyur ro/ rigs kyi bu de’i phyir khyod rab tu bsgrim la nor gyi gzungs shig/ chongs shig/ lhog shig/ ston cig/ gzhan dag la yang rgya cher yang dag par rab tu ston cig/ des khyod yun ring po’i don dang/ phan pa dang/ bde ba dang/ grub pa dang/ lo legs par ‘gyur ro/ de nas bcom ldan ‘das la khyim bdag zla ba bzang pos legs so zhes gsol to/ khyim bdag gis bcom ldan ‘das la nor gyi rgyun gyi gzungs ‘di blangs nas/ tshim zhing dga’ la mgu zhing yi rangs nas/ rab tu dga’ ba dang yid bde ba skyes te/ bcom ldan ‘das la ‘di skad ces gsol to/ bcom ldan ‘das bdag gis nor gyi rgyun gyi gzungs ‘di bklags lags/ kun chub par bgyis lags/ rjes su yi rang bar bgyis lags so/ gzhan dag la yang rgya cher yang dag par rab tu bstan par bgyid lags so/ de’i skad cig tsam la khyim bdag zla ba bzang po’i bang mdzod rnams nor gyis yongs su gang bar gyur to/ de nas bcom ldan ‘das la khyim bdag zla ba bzang pos lan ‘bum phrag du mar bskor ba byas te phyag ‘tshal nas/ bcom ldan ‘das kyi thad nas song ngo/ de nas bcom ldan ‘das kyis tshe dang ldan pa kun dga’ bo la bka’ stsal pa/ kun dga’ po khyod song la khyim bdag zla ba bzang po’i khyim nor dang ‘brus yongs su gang ba dang/ bang mdzod chen po dang/ mdzod yongs su gang ba rnams la ltos/ de nas tshe dang ldan pa kun dga’ pos bcom ldan ‘das kyi ltar nyan nas/ ko’u shambi’i grong khyer chen po ga la ba der song ste phyin nas nang du zhugs pa dang/ nor dang/ ‘brus yongs su gang ba dang/ yo byad phun sum tshogs pa’i mdzod chen po dang/ bang mdzod rnams yongs su gang bar mthong ngo/ mthong nas tshim zhing dga’ la mgu zhing yi rangs te/ rab tu dga’ ba dang yid bde ba skyes nas/ bcom ldan ‘das la ‘di skad ces gsol to/ bcom ldan ‘das gang gis khyim bdag zla ba bzang po nor mang zhing bang mdzod rnams kyang nor dang ‘bru phun sum tshogs par ‘gyur ba’i rgyu gang lags/ rkyen gangs lags/ bcom ldan ‘das kyis bka’ stsal pa/ kun dga’ po rigs kyi bu khyim bdag zla ba bzang po dad cing mchog tu dad la dge ba’i bsam pa can des nor gyi rgyun gyi gzungs ‘di gzung zhing rab tu ‘don/ bklags shing kun chub par byas/ rjes su yi rang bar byas shing gzhan la yang rgya cher rab tu bstan pa’i phyir ro/ kun dga’ po khyod kyis kyang de’i phyir nor gyi rgyun gyi gzungs ‘di long zhing/ chongs shig/ lhogs shig/ kun chub par gyis la/ gzhan dag la yang rab tu ston cig/ des ni skye bo mang po la phan pa dang/ bde bar ‘gyur/ ‘jig rten la snying brtse ba dang/ skye bo phal po che dang/ lha dang mi rnams kyi don dang/ phan pa dang bde bar ‘gyur ro/ kun dga’ po su zhig rig sngags ‘di las gzhan du smra ba ni/ lha dang bcas pa dang/ bdud dang bcas pa dang/ tshangs pa dang bcas pa dang/ dge sbyor dang bram zer bcas pa dang/ lha dang mi dang lha ma yin du bcas pa’i ‘jig rten na ngas ma mthong ngo/ lan gnyis lan gsum du ston kyang ‘gal bar byed pa ni gnas med do/ kun dga’ po gzungs kyi tshig ‘di dag ni sems can dge ba’i rtsa ba zad pa rnams kyi rna lam du sgra grag par gyur na/ glegs bam la yi ger bris pa’am yid la bzung ba la ni lta ci smos/ de ci’i phyir zhe na/ ‘di ni de bzhin gshegs pa thams cad kyi bka’ ste/ gzungs ‘di ni sems can dbul po dang/ nad sna tshogs kyis gzir ba dang/ ‘jigs pa dang/ sems can sdang bas gnod par byas pa thams cad kyi don du/ de bzhin gshegs pa thams cad kyis gsungs pa dang/ bshad pa dang/ rjes su yi rang ba dang/ rab tu phye ba dang/ bsngags pa dang/ bkrol ba dang/ gsal bar mdzad pa dang/  skyed pa dang/ byin gyis brlabs pa dang/ chos kyi phyag rgyas btab pa dang/ gnyan par brjod pa dang/ go bar mdzad pa’i phyir ro/ de nas kun dga’ po stan la slangs te/ de’i tshe thal mo sbyar nas ched du brjod pa yang ched du brjod cing/ tshigs sub cad pa ‘di dag gsol to/ 

sangs rgyas bcom ldan bsam gyis mi khyab ste/
sangs rgyas chos kyang bsam gyis mi khyab lags/
bsam gyis mi khyab pa la dad rnams kyis/
rnam par smin pa’ang bsam gyis mi khyab lags/
zhi ba ci yang mkhyen pa thams cad mkhyen/
chos kyi rgyal po rga shi mi mnga’ ba/
ye shes pha rol sgrod par byon gyur pa/
sangs rgyas dpa’ bo khyod la phyag ‘tshal lo/

de nas tshe dang ldan pa kun dga’ po tshim zhing dga’ la mgu zhing yi rangs nas rab tu dga’ ba dang yid bde ba skyes nas/ bcom ldan ‘das la ‘di skad ces gsol to/ bcom ldan ‘das chos kyi rnam grangs ‘di’i ming ci lags/ ‘di ji ltar bzung bar bgyi/ bcom ldan ‘das kyis bka’ stsal ba/ kun dga’ po ‘di ni khyim bdag zla ba bzang pos zhus pa zhes bya bar yang zungs shig/ nor dang ‘bru dang rin po che thams cad kyi gter zhes bya bar yang zung shig/ de bzhin gshegs pa thams cad kyis bsngags pa nor gyi rgyun zhes bya bar yang zung shig/ bcom ldan ‘das kyis de skad ces bka’ stsal nas/ tshe dang ldan pa sha ri’i bu dang tshe dang ldan pa kun dga’ po dang/ dge slong de dag dang/ byan chub sems dpa’ de dag dang/ thams cad dang ldan pa’i ‘khor de dag dang/ lha dang mi dang lha ma yin dang/ dri zar bcas pa’i ‘jig rten yi rangs te/ bcom ldan ‘das kyis gsungs pa la mngon par bstod do/ ‘phags pa nor gyi rgyun zhes bya ba’i gzungs rdzogs so/ //manggalam//   

Пхагпа норгьи гьун шейджавэй зунг шугсо

Гьягар кэдду: Арья васудхара нама дхарани.
Бод кэдду: Пхагпа норгьи гьун шейджавэй зунг.
Сангьэ данг джанчуб семпа тамчэ ла чагцалло. Дикэ дагги тойпа дуйчигна. Чомдэндэ юл Коушамби на. Цермачэн шейджавэй нэйчог ченпо на гелонг нгагья цамгьи гелонги гендун ченпо данг. Джанчуб семпа семпа ченпо рабту манпо дагданг тхабчигту шугте. Дейце Коушамбий донкьер ченпо на. Кьимдаг Дава Зангпо шейджава, вангпо ньевар шива, йид ньевар шива, бупхо данг бумо мангва, зами манпо данг дэнпа шиг нэйпаде. Чомдэндэ галава дер сонгте чиннэ, Чомдэндэ кьи шабла говой чагцалте, лэн бум траг думар корва джэнэ, чогчиг ту дугго. Чогчиг ту дугнэ, кьимдаг Дава Зангпой Чомдэндэ ла дикэ чей солто, галте шунэ шува лунтэнпэй лэду Чомдэндэ кьи дагла каб чена, Чомдэндэ дешин шегпа дачомпа яндагпар дзогпэй сангьэ ла дагчог гашиг шу лагсо. Декэ че солва данг, Чомдэндэ кьи кьимдаг Дава Зангпо ла дикэ чей ка цалто. Кьимдаг кьод чиданг чи додпа дришиг. Кьод кьи джикэ дипэй дива лунтэн пэ нгэ кьод кьи сем рангпар джао. Декэ чей ка цалва данг. Кьимдаг Дава Зангпой. Чомдэндэ ла легсо шей солнэ. Чомдэндэ кьи тар ньэннэ. Чомдэндэ ла дикэ чей солто. Чомдэндэ ригкьи буам. Ригкьи бумо джитар ульва мачийпар гьуршинг. Дро нэдкьи тхебпа нам мачийпар гьурва лаг. Денэ Чомдэндэ кьи кьен шинду. Кьимдаг Дава Зангпо ла дикэ чей ка цалто. Кьимдаг кьод чии чир ульпои донду ди. Декэ чей ка цалпа данг. Кьимдаг Дава Зангпой Чомдэндэ ла дикэ чей солто. Чомдэндэ дагни ульва. Сова мангва. Бупхо данг бумо мангва. Зами мангпо данг дэнпа лагна. Деи лэдду ганги семчэн ульпо нам. Ульва мачийпар гьурва данг. Дро нэдкьи тхебпа дронэд мачийпар гьурва данг. Нор данг дру данг вандзод манпо данг дэнпар гьурва данг. Дугпа данг. Йидду тхэдпа данг. Ванчуг ду гьурва данг. Жиндаг дзодпэ мацал шинг. Йиг данг. Сер данг. Нгулданг. Занг данг. Чаг данг. Норданг. Друи дзод данг. Вандзод манпо данг. Норбу данг. Мутиг данг. Бейдурья данг. Дунг данг. Мэншел данг. Джуру данг. Сале драмданг. Нгулдаг цалшинг. Джорвар гьурва данг. Кьимгьи бумэд данг. Зами нам тэнпар гьурвэй чойкьи намданг де Чомдэндэ кьи легпар шэддусол. Декэ чей солва данг. Чомдэндэ кьи кьимдаг Дава Зангпо ла дикэ чей ка цалто. Кьимдаг нгон дэпэй дуй. Кальпа данг медпа дэйпар гьурпа дейце дей дуйна. Чомдэндэ дешин шегпа дачомпа яндагпар дзогпэй сангьэ ригпа данг шабсу дэнпа. Девар шегпа. Джигтен кьенпа. Кейбу дульвэй кхало гьурва. Лана медпа. Лхаданг минам кьи тонпа. Сангьэ Чомдэндэ Дордже Гьямцои янг шейджава джигтен ду джунте. Ригкьи бу нгэй дешин шегпа дела норгьи гьун шейджавэй зунг ди тхойте. Зунг шинг чанг. Лаг. Кунчубпар джэй. Джейсу йирангпар джэйшинг шэндаг ла янг гьячер яндагпар рабту тэнте. Ригкьи бу нгэй рабту шэпар джао. Ригкьи бу зунг нгаг дии тхуй минам нампар тхо цампар ми джеддо. Ноджин данг. Мимайин нам нампар тхо цампар ми джеддо. Синпо нам нампар тхо цампар ми джеддо. Йидаг нам нампар тхо цампар ми джеддо. Шаза нам нампар тхо цампар ми джеддо. Джунпо нам нампар тхо цампар ми джеддо. Дулбум нам нампар тхо цампар ми джеддо. Джеджед нам нампар тхо цампар ми джеддо. Нонпо нам нампар тхо цампар ми джеддо. Луйсулпо нам нампар тхо цампар ми джеддо. Лхамайин нам нампар тхо цампар ми джеддо. Зэйсу мицанва зава намданг. Зэйсу чин тунва намданг. Зэйсу таг тунва намданг. Зэйсу  шазава намданг. Зэйсу наг тунва намданг. Зэйсу  шаг зава намданг. Зэйсу канг зава намданг. Зэйсу  нгарнаб зава намданг. Зэйсу торкхунг нэ бабпа тунва намданг. Зэйсу угдубпа данг. Джунва завэй барнам нампар цевар мигьур ро. Ригкьи бу норгьи гьун шеджавэй зунг ди ригкьи буам ригкьи бумо ганги кьимна йоддам. Ньинг на йоддам. Лагна йоддам. Легбам ду чуддам. Тхойпар  гьуртам. Кунчубпар джэйсам. Лагсам. Зунг нгам. Джейсу йиранг вар джэйсам. Шэндаг ла янг гьячер яндагпар рабту тэнпэй ригкьи буам. Ригкьи бумо дела юнринпои дон данг. Пхэнпа  данг. Гева данг. Дубпа данг. Дева данг. Ло легпар гьур ро. Сушиг Дешин шегпа намла чодпа джэйте. Норгьи гьунгьи зунг ди намчед на лэнньи сам. Лэнсум мам. Лэнши  тонна. Деи лха йиранг нэ. Дешин шегпэй тэнпа ла гава данг. Чой  дагпар джэйпэ гава данг. Гендун дагпэ гава данг. Чой мава ла лхагпэй сампэ дагньид онгте. Друи  чар бебпар гьурро. 
НАМО БХАГАВАТИ, ВАДЖРАНИРАГХОШЕ, ТАТХАГАТАЯ, АРХАТЕ САМЬЯКСАМБУДДХАЯ, ТАДЬЯТХА, ОМ СУБЕБХАТРАВАТИ, ВАЛЕ, МАНГАЛАМАТИ, АЧЕЛЕ АЧАВАЛЕ, УДГАТАНЕ, СВАБХАВАТИ, ДХАНАВАТИ, ШУБХАВАТИ, БРАБХАВАТИ, ВИМАЛЕ, НИРМАЛЕ, СУРУ СУРУПЕ, САБХАМАЛЕ, ВИМАЛЕ, НИРМАЛЕ, АЧАНАТЕ, АНАНТЕ, ВИНАМАТЕ, ВИШАКЕШИНЕШИ, АМКУРЕ, МАМКУРЕ, ПРАБХАНГ КАРЕ, ВИРАМЕ, ВИДХАМЕ, РИРИМЕ, ДХИДХИМЕ, ДХУДХУМЕ, КХАКХАМЕ, ТАТА КХАМЕ, ТАРАТАРА, ТАРА, ВАДЖРЕВАДЖРЕ, ВАДЖРОБХАМЕ, ТАКЕТАКЕ, ТХАКЕТХАКЕ, УКЕ, БУГКЕ, ТХАКЕ, ТХАРАКЕ, АПАТАНИ, ПАРШАНИ, НЕТРАДХАНИ, САМАГАРА НИРГХОШАЯ, МАНУСМАРАСМАРА, САРВА САДТВА, ТАТХАГАТА, МАНУСМАРА, САДТАЯ, МАНУСМАРА ДХАРМАСАДТЕ МАНУСМАРА, САДГА САДГАТА МАНУСМАРА, ТАТАТАТА, ПУРАПУРА, ПУРАЯ ПУРАЯ, БХАРАБХАРАНИ, АМАЛЕ, СУМАНГГАЛЕ, ШАНТАМАТИ, ШУБАМАТИ, МАМГАЛАМАТИ, МАХАМАТИ, БХАТАМАТИ, ПРАБХАМАТИ, СУЧАНДРАМАТИ, АГАЧЧА, АГАЧЧА, САМАЯ МАНУСМАРА СВАХА, АПАРАНА МАНУСМАРА СВАХА, ПРАБХА МАНУСМАРА СВАХА, ДХИТИ МАНУСМАРА СВАХА, ЦЕДА МАНУСМАРА СВАХА, ДЖАМБХАЯ МАНУСМАРА СВАХА, ХРИДАЯ МАНУСМАРА СВАХА, САРВА САДТАЯ МАНУСМАРА СВАХА, ОМ ВАСУДХАРЕ СВАХА, ОМ ШРИВАСУ СВАХА, ОМ МАХАВАСУ СВАХА. 
Ригкьи бу дини норгьи гьун шейджавэй зунг те зунг дии тхуй муге данг. Нэд данг. Чи нгей джунвар мигьур ро. Ригкьи бу сушиг дешин шегпа намла чодпа джэйте. Норгьи гьун шейджавэй зунг ди нубчиг тон на. Денэ  нгойдуб ту гьурро. Гьэпэй донду дагги кьим мам. Шэнгьи  кьим мам. Нэй цангмэй вандзод дам. Нэй ганг янг рунгвар дешин шегпа пхагпа чэнрэзи ванчуг данг. Сангьэ данг джанчуб семпа данг. Санг нгагкьи лхаи чир цандан гьи кьилкхор душир джэйте. Нубчиг тон на. Ригкьи бу деи кьим нор данг. Дру данг. Сер нгул данг. Йоджэд тамчэд кьи гьун мичэдпэй цэд цамгьи ганвар гьурро. Джигпа  данг нодпа тамчэд кьянг медпар гьурро. Ригкьи бу деи чир кьод рабту димла норгьи гьунгьи зунг ди зуншиг. Чонг шиг. Лхог шиг. Тон чиг. Шэндаг ла янг гьячер яндагпар рабту тончиг. Дей кьод юнринпои дон данг. Пхэнпа данг. Деваданг. Дубпа данг. Ло легпар гьурро. Денэ Чомдэндэ ла кьимдаг Дава Зангпой легсо шей солто. Кьимдаг ги Чомдэндэ ла норгьи гьун гьи зунг ди ланг нэ. Цимшинг гала гушинг йиранг нэ. Рабту гава данг йид дева кьете. Чомдэндэ ла дикэ чей солто. Чомдэндэ дагги норгьи гьунгьи зунг ди лаглаг. Кунчуб пар гьилаг. Джейсу йиранг вар гьилагсо. Шэндаг ла янг гьячер яндагпар рабту тэнпар гьид лагсо. Дейкэ чиг цамла кьимдаг Дава Зангпои вандзод нам норгьи йонсу ганвар гьурто. Денэ Чомдэндэ ла кьимдаг Дава Зангпой лэнбум таг думар корва джэйте чагцалнэ. Чомдэндэ кьи тхэднэ сонг нго. Денэй Чомдэндэ кьи цеданг дэнпа Кунгапо ла ка цалпа. Кунгапо кьод сонгла кьимдаг Дава Зангпои кьим норданг друй йонсу ганва данг. Вандзод ченпо данг. Дзод йонсу ганва намла той. Денэй цеданг дэнпа Кунгапой Чомдэндэ кьи тар ньэннэй. Коушамбхий донкьер ченпо галава дер сонгте чиннэ нанду шугпа данг. Норданг. Друй йонсу ганва данг. Йоджэ пхунсум цогпэй дзод ченпо данг. Вандзод нам йонсу ганвар тонг нго. Тонгнэ цимшинг гала гушинг йиранг те. Рабту гава данг йид дева кьенэй. Чомдэндэ ла дикэ чей солто. Чомдэндэ ганги кьимдаг Дава Зангпо нор маншинг вандзод нам кьянг норданг дру пхунсум цогпар гьурвэй гьу ганлаг. Кьен ганлаг. Чомдэндэ кьи ка цалпа. Кунгапо ригкьи бу кьимдаг Дава Зангпо дэдчинг чогту дэдла гевэй сампачэн дей норгьи гьун гьи зунг ди зуншинг рабту дон. Лагшинг кунчубпар джэй. Джейсу йирангвар джэйшинг шэнла янг гьячер рабту тэнпэй чирро. Кунгапо кьодкьи кьянг деи чир норгьи гьун гьи зунг ди лонгшинг. Чонгшиг. Лхогшиг. Кунчубпар гьила. Шэндагла янг рабту тончиг. Дейни кьево манпола пхэнпа данг. Девар гьур. Джигтен ла ньинг цева данг. Кьево пхалпоче данг. Лхаданг минамкьи донданг. Пхэнпа данг девар гьурро. Кунгапо сушиг риг нгаг дилэ шэнду мава ни. Лхаданг чэйпа данг. Дудданг чэйпа данг. Цангпа данг чэйпа данг. Геджонг данг драмзе чэйпа данг. Лхаданг миданг лхамайин ду чэйпэй джигтен на нгэй матонг нго. Лэнньи лэнсумду тонкьянг галвар джедпа ни нэй меддо. Кунгапо зунгкьи циг дидаг ни семчэн гевэй цава зэдпа намкьи налам ду дадагпар гьурна. Легбам ла йигер дрийпаам. Йидла зунгва лани тачи мой. Де чии чир шена. Дини дешин шегпа тамчэд кьи ка те. Зунг дини семчэн ульпо данг. Нэд нацог кьи зирва данг. Джигпа данг. Семчэн дангвэ нодпар джэйпа тамчэд кьи донду. Дешин шегпа тамчэд кьи сунгпа данг. Шэдпа данг. Джейсу йирангва данг. Рабту чева данг. Нгагпа данг. Толва данг. Сэлвар дзэдпа данг. Кьедпа данг. Джингьи лабпа данг. Чойкьи чаггьэ табпа данг. Ньэнпар джодпа данг. Говар дзэдпэй  чирро. Денэй Кунгапо тэнлэ лангте. Дейце талмо джарнэ чедду джодпа янг чедду джодчинг. Цигсу чэдпа дидаг солто. Сангьэ чомдэн самгьи микьяб те. Сангьэ чойкьянг самгьи микьяб лаг. Самгьи микьябпа ла дэднам кьи. Нампар минпаанг самгьи микьяб лаг. Шива чиянг кьенпа тамчэд кьен. Чойкьи гьялпо гаши мингава. Еше парол додпар джонгьур па. Сангьэ паво кьодла чагцалло. Денэ цеданг дэнпа Кунгапо цимшинг гала гушинг йиранг нэ рабту гава данг йид дева кьенэ. Чомдэндэ ла дикэ чей солто. Чомдэндэ чойкьи намданг дии минг чи лаг. Ди джитар зунгвар гьи. Чомдэндэ кьи ка цалва. Кунгапо дини кьимдаг Дава Зангпой шуйпа шейджавар зуншиг. Норданг друданг ринпоче тамчэкьи тер шейджавар янг зуншиг. Дешин шегпа тамчэ кьи нгагпа норгьи гьун шейджавар янг зуншиг. Чомдэндэ кьи декэд чей ка цал нэ. Цеданг дэнпа Шарибу данг. Цеданг дэнпа Кунгапо данг. Гелонг дедаг данг. Джанчуб семпа дедаг данг. Тамчэ данг дэнпэй кхор дедаг данг. Лхаданг миданг лхамайин данг. Дизар чэйпэй джигтен йирангте. Чомдэндэ кьи сунгпа ла нгонпар тоддо. Пагпа норгьи гьун шейджавэй зунг дзогсо. Мангалам!

----------

Dorje Dugarov (31.12.2010), Karmaraksha (27.05.2011), Борис Буровин (31.12.2010), Дифо (10.12.2012), Камчатка (16.01.2017), Максим Петровский (21.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2010)

----------


## Борис Буровин

Вообще так и не ясно какой вариант этой дхарани более точный, вот ещё есть, там и дхарани для свиты (якшей) Васудхарани есть;

*Sri Vasudhara Dharani Namah Mahayana Suttram 

om namah sri jinasasanaya 
samsaradvayadainyasya pratihantr dinavahe 
vasudhare sudhadhare namastubhyam krpamahe*


Demikianlah telah ku dengar. Suatu ketika Sang Bhagavan sedang berdiam di Negeri Kosambi, Hutan Kantaka. Pada waktu itu, hadir lima ratus orang Maha Bikshu Sangha beserta para Bodhisattva Mahasattva yang sangat banyak jumlahnya. Di Negeri Kosambi terdapatlah seseorang Grhapatih yang bernama "Su Candra" (Bulan Kebajikan). Ia telah mengembangkan pikiran dan hati murni. Jumlah anggota keluarganya sangat banyak. Sraddha (Keyakinan) yang teguh telah dikembangkannya. Grhapatih tersebut pergi mengunjungi Bhagavan, menyembah dengan meletakkan kepalanya ke kaki Bhagavan, serta melakukan pradaksina beberapa kali. Dengan penuh hormat Grhapatih Su Candra maju menghadap Bhagavan dan mengajukan pertanyaan, 

“Bhagavantam tathagatam arhantam samyaksambuddham! Aku hendak mengajukan pertanyaan pada Bhagavan demi menjawab sedikit keraguanku. Semoga Bhagavan berbelas kasih sehingga sudi mengizinkanku untuk mengajukan pertanyaan tersebut.” Sang Bhagavan lalu berkata kepada Grhapatih Su Candra, “Engkau menanyakan hal ini dengan daya batin murni, karena itu silakan ajukan pertanyaanmu itu.” 

Grhapatih Su Candra sangat bergembira mendengar hal ini dan bertanyalah dia kepada Bhagavan, “Bhagavan! Terdapat putera dan puteri berbudi yang dilanda kemiskinan. Bagaimanakah caranya agar mereka dapat mendapatkan kekayaan yang melimpah? Selain itu masih ada di antara mereka yang menderita bermacam-macam penyakit. Bagaimanakah caranya agar mereka dapat mendapatkan kesembuhan?” Lalu Bhagavan bertanya kepada Grhapatih Su Candra, “Mengapakah engkau menanyakan hal itu?” Sang Grhapatih lalu menjawab Sang Bhagavan, “duhai Bhagavan, duhai Sugata, aku memiliki banyak anggota keluarga di rumahku. Namun kini sedang mengalami kesulitan keuangan, sehingga harus hidup melalui bantuan. Bahkan beberapa di antara mereka menderita sakit. Aku memohon agar Yang Dijunjungi Dunia bersedia membabarkan Dharmaparyaya untuk mengatasi kemiskinan tersebut selamanya; yakni Dharma yang sanggup memenuhi perbendaharaan dengan harta kekayaan; sehingga para anggota keluargaku akan bersuka cita karenanya. Dimana gudang-gudang akan dipenuhi emas, perak, permata pusaka vajra pengabul keinginan, harta kekayaan yang diperoleh melalui perdagangan, serta permata merah sebesar batu akik. Masing-masing benda-benda berharga itu melimpah jumlahnya dan tak akan pernah habis. Dengan demikian, kami dapat melakukan dana 
paramita.” 

Sang Bhagavan menjawab pertanyaan Grhapatih Su Candra, “Wahai Grhapatih yang Berbudi, pada asamkheya kalpa yang telah lama berlalu, terdapat Seorang Bhagavan bernama "Vajradhara Sagara Nirghosa" (Pemegang Vajra Suara Samudera) Sang Tathagata, Arhan, SamyakSamBuddha, Loka udapadi, vidyacaranasampanno, lokavidanuttara purusadamyasaratih, sasta devamanusyanam, Buddho, Bhagavan. Pada masa Sang Tathagata itu Grhapatih, Aku menerima sebuah Dharani yang bernama Vasudhara (Hujan Mustika). Terimalah, lestarikan, bacalah, lafalkan, pahami maknanya, laksanakanlah apa yang terkandung di dalamnya, serta sebar luaskan Dharani tersebut. Putera yang Berbudi! Bila ada manusia atau makhluk bukan manusia seperti yaksha, raksasha, preta, pisacha, bhuta, kumbhanda, skanda, apasmara, usta, putana, kataputana, yatudhana dan yang lainnya yang memiliki niat jahat, para "mutrahara ,rudhirahara ,vistahara ,vasahara ,mamsahara ,slesmahara ,puahara ,simhanakahara ,khelahara ,medhahara ,madyahara ,jatahara ,jivitahara ,balyahara, malyahara, yavaducchistahara"(para mahluk halus pemakan manusia, lemak, tulang sumsum, nanah, darah, lendir, ludah, besar ,kecil, yang hendak menimbulkan kekacauan kesadaran) dan yang lainnya, maka mereka akan gagal melaksanakan niat jahatnya. 

Bhagavan melanjutkan perkataannya kepada Grhapatih, “Bila ada orang yang meyakini dan melafalkan Dharani ini dengan sepenuh hati; atau kendati hanya mendengar namanya saja, mereka menerima, mengingat, serta dengan gembira meyakininya; maka putera atau puteri berbudi tersebut sepanjang malam akan memperoleh kedamaian dan kebahagiaan. Ia akan memperoleh kedamaian melimpah. Selanjutnya, bila ada putera atau puteri berbudi yang hendak melaksanakan Vasudhara Dharani ini, maka ia hendaknya terlebih dahulu melakukan persembahan namaskara puja pada semua Tathagata Arhantah SamyakSamBuddha; baik selama semalam, dua malam, maupun tiga malam. Lalu lafalkan dharani ini dengan sepenuh hati. Kembangkan keyakinan pada Triratna; sehingga dengan demikian para devata akan bersukacita karenanya. Harta kekayaan berupa ratna (permata) dan gandum-gandum akan tercurah turun dengan segera. Laksanakan Dharma yang Saya ajarkan ini.” 

Sang Bhagavan mengucapkan Vasudhara dharani yang berbunyi sebagai berikut: 
*Namo ratnatrayaya, om namo bhagavate vajradharasagaranirghosaya tathagatasyarhate samyaksambuddhaya tadyatha om sri surupe suvadane bhadre subhadre bhadravati mamgale sumamgale mamgalavati argale argalavati candre candravati ale acale acapale udghatini udbhedini ucchedini udyotini sasyavati dhanavati dhanyavati udyotavati srimati prabhavati amale vimale nirmale rurume surupe surupavimale arcanaste atanaste vitanaste anunaste avanatahaste visvakesi visvanisi visvanamsi visvarupini visvanakhi visvasire visuddhasile viguhaniye visuddhaniye uttare anuttare amkure namkure prabhamkure rarame ririme rurume khakhame khikhime khukhume dhadhame dhidhime dhudhume tatare tatare ture ture tara tara taraya taraya mam sarvasattvamsca vajre vajre vajragarbhe vajropame vajrini vajravati ukke bukke nukke dhukke kakke hakke dhakke takke varakke avarttini nivarttini nivarsani pravarsani vardhani pravardhani nispadani vajradharasagaranirghosam tathagatam anusmara anusmara sarva tathagata satya-manusmara samghasatyamanusmara anihari anihari tapa tapa kuta kuta pura pura puraya puraya bhagavati vasudhare mama saparivarasya sarvesam sattvanam ca bhara bhara bharani santamati jayamati mahamati sumamgalamati pimgalamati subhadramati śubhamati candramati agacchagaccha samayamanusmara svaha svabhavamanusmara svaha dhrtim... sarvatathagatanam vinayam ... hrdayam ... upahrdayam ... jayam ... vijayam ... sarva satva vijaya manusmara svaha 

om srim vasumukhim svaha om srim vasusri svaha om srim vasusriye svaha om vasumati svaha om vasumatisriye svaha om vasve svaha om vasude svaha om vasamdhari svaha om dharini dharini svaha om samayasaumye samayamkari mahasamaye svaha om sriye svaha om śrīkari svaha om dhanakari svaha om dhanyakari svaha 

mulamantra| om sriye srikari svaha om dhanakari dhanyakari ratnavarsani svaha sadhyamantra om vasudhare svaha hrdayam laksmyai svaha om upahrdayam om laksmi bhutalanivasine svaha sam yatha dam om yanapatravahe svaha 
*

Kemudian dilafalkan mantra dharani lanjutan, yakni;


*suta suta khata khata khiti khiti khutu khutu maru maru mumca mumca marunca marunca tarppini tarppini tarjani tarjani dehi dehi dapaya dapaya uttista uttista hiranyasuvarnam pradapaya svaha annapanaya svaha vasunipataya svaha gauh svaha surabhe svaha vasu svaha vasupataye svaha indraya svaha yamaya svaha varunaya svaha vaisravanaya svaha digbhyo vidigbhyah svaha utpadayantu me kamksaviraham anumodayantu imam me mantrapadah om hram hrīm ehyehi bhagavati dada dapaya svaha etadbhagavatya aryavasudharaya hrdayam mahapapakarino'pi siddhyati purusapramanan svabhogan dadati ipsitam manoratham paripurayati kamaduhan yan kaman kamayati tamstanipsitan paripurayati mulavidya namo ratnatrayaya namo devi dhanadaduhite vasudhare dhanadharam pataya kuru kuru dhanesvari dhanade ratnade he hema-dhanaratnasagaramahanidhane nidhanakotisatasahasraparivrte ehyehi bhagavati pravisya matpuram madbhavane mahadhanadhanyadharam pataya kuru kuru om hram trata kailasavasiniye svaha mahavidya om vasudhare mahavrstinipatini vasu svaha mulahrdayam om vasudhare sarvarthasadhini sadhaya sadhaya uddhara uddhara raksa raksa sarvarthanidhayantram vava tata vava tanta danda svaha paramahrdayam om namo bhagavatyai aryalevadike yatha jivasamraksani phalahaste divyarupe dhanade varade suddhe visuddhe sivakari santikari bhayanasini bhayadusani sarvadustan bhanjaya bhanjaya mohaya mohaya jambhaya jambhaya stambhaya stambhaya mama santim pustim vasyam raksam ca kuru kuru svaha levadika dhariniyam*


Bhagavan memberitahuk Grhapatih Su Candra: “Vasudhara Dharani ini sungguh luar biasa kekuatannya, sanggup menyirnakan penyakit, kemalangan, kemiskinan, wabah penyakit, dan rintangan-rintangan dalam kehidupan. Para putera dan puteri yang berbudi hendaknya melakukan puja terlebih dahulu kepada semua Tathagata Arhantah SamyakSamBuddha. Lalu selama sehari semalam tanpa henti melafalkan Dharani ini. Rumah orang itu dengan segera akan mengalami hujan mustika. Seluruh bencana dan kemalangan akan lenyap tak bersisa. Putera berbudi tersebut akan memperoleh banyak harta kekayaan. Karena itu, senantiasa sebar-luaskanlah Dharani ini.” 

Sang Grhapatih Su Candra merasa sangat gembira mendengarkan apa yang diajarkan Bhagavan dan berkata kepada Sang Bhagavan, “Semenjak saat ini, aku akan selalu mengingat Vasudhara Mantra Dharani ini dan akan menerima, mempertahankan, melafalkan, dan menyebar-luaskannya.” 

Demikianlah, Grhapatih Su Candra menerima dan meyakini apa yang diajarkan Sang Bhagavan. Kemudian dia melakukan pradakshina berkali-kali mengelilingi Bhagavan, merangkapkan kedua tangan sebagai tanda penghormatan, menyembah ke kaki Sang Bhagavan, dan setelah itu kembali ke tempat kediamannya. 

Bhagavan berkata pada Yang Mulia Ananda, “Pergilah engkau ke tempat kediaman Grhapatih yang bernama Su Candra itu dan lihatlah bahwa seluruh gudang perbendaharaannya akan dipenuhi oleh gandum-gandum, benda-benda berharga, dan lain sebagainya. Yang Mulia Ananda mematuhi apa yang dikatakan Bhagavan. Ia lalu menuju ke kota Kosambi, yakni ke tempat kediaman Grhapatih Su Candra. Begitu tiba di sana, dijumpainya bahwa seluruh gudang perbedaharaan Grhapatih Su Candra memang telah dipenuhi oleh benda-benda berharga. Yang Mulia Ananda merasa sangat bergembira pula begitu menyaksikan hal ini dan menanyakan mengenai keajaiban ini kepada Sang Bhagavan, “Bhagavan, mengapa gudang perbendaharaan Grhapatih Su Candra dapat dipenuhi oleh benda-benda berharga seperti itu?” Bhagavan menjawab: “Putera yang berbudi! Grhapatih Su Candra memiliki keyakinan yang tulus kepada-Ku. Ia meyakini dengan teguh Vasudhara Mantra Dharani dan melaksanakan apa saja yang baru diajarkan. Dengan mata Buddha-Ku, aku mengamati bahwa di seluruh dunia tiada satupun dari para deva, mara, brahma, para deva brahmakayika, manusia, asura dan yang lainnya yang sanggup mencelakai atau menimbulkan hambatan bagi orang yang memegang teguh Dharani yang bernama Vasudhara ini. Apa yang dibabarkan oleh Tathagata sungguh benar adanya. Kata-kata murni yang diucapkan oleh Buddha ini tidak mengandung keburukan sedikitpun. Tanpa memiliki akar kebajikan, kendati seseorang memiliki telinga, namun ia tak akan mendengar Vasudhara Dharani ini. Karena itu salinlah, ingatlah, pertahankanlah, serta lafalkanlah Vasudhara Dharani ini. Vasudhara Dharani ini sungguh-sunguh merupakan kata-kata murni yang disabdakan semua Buddha, perwujudan belas kasih semua Buddha, pujian bagi nama seluruh Tathataga, pujian bagi keagungan seluruh Tathagata, serta benih bagi semua Tathagata.” 

Yang Mulia Ananda kemudian berkata kepada Sang Bhagavan, “Bagus sekali, Bhagavan!” dan melafalkan gatha-gatha pujian sebagai berikut: 

Semua Bhagavan Buddha tak terjangkau oleh pikiran, 
Buddhadharma adalah adalah benar adanya. 
Keyakinan yang murni adalah tak terbayangkan juga. 
Seluruh buah hasil yang dicapai benar adanya 
Kebijaksanaan menentramkan seluruh usia tua dan kematian 
Sang Raja Dharma tak akan musnah, 
sanggup membawa hingga ke pantai seberang, 
menyembah kepada Buddha yang sungguh luar biasa. 

Setelah mendengar pembabaran Sri Vasudhara Dharani Suttram ini, Yang Mulia Ananda dengan gembira berkata kepada Sang Bhagavan, “Bhagavan, aku sekarang hendak menanyakan bagaimana seharusnya Dharma ini disebut? Yakni Sutra yang menggembirakan hatiku setelah mendengarnya. Bhagavan memberitahu Yang Mulia Ananda, “Sutra ini bernama Sutra yang Dibabarkan atas Permintaan Grhapatih Su Candra. Juga disebut Sutra Perbendarahaan Semua Mustika Keberuntungan, serta Sutra Dharani Hujan Mustika (Sri Vasudhara Dharani Sutra) yang Dibabarkan Semua Tathagata Arhantah SamyakSamBuddha. Engkau hendaknya senantiasa mengingatnya. Bhagava telah selesai membabarkan Sri Vasudhara Sutra ini. Para Maha Bhikshu Sangha , Bodhisattva Mahasattva, deva, manusia, asura, dan para makhluk lainnya bergembira mendengar pembabaran Dharma tersebut. Mereka dengan sepenuh hati meyakini, menerima, dan melaksanakannya.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (31.12.2010), Karmaraksha (27.05.2011), Доржик (13.01.2011), Максим Петровский (21.07.2015)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

Вопрос к коллекционерам  дхарани, мантр, садхан божеств, ваз богатства и др.
Ну и чего, много кто "разбогател"???  :Wink:

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Вообще так и не ясно какой вариант этой дхарани более точный,


Врядли вы установите "более точный" вариант. Так же как и невозможно установить более точную мантру. Например вариантов стослоговой мантры существует несколько,  и  при этом нельзя сказать, что одна из них _менее_ точная, а другая_ более_ точная.

----------


## Борис Буровин

Согласен. По вопросу не то, что разбогател, а хотя-бы поправил положение...не знаю у меня пока не работает, но возможно дело и в неправильном произношении, возможно не один бум начитать надо, не могу ничего сказать..Хотя если брать по тексту то результат быстро должен наступить...короче много неясного..и есть ли смысл в этом.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Вопрос к коллекционерам  дхарани, мантр, садхан божеств, ваз богатства и др.
> Ну и чего, много кто "разбогател"???


Ну не то чтобы разбогател, но работает  :Smilie:  При чем вот как-то Дзамбала мне лениво помогает. Наверное связь никакая  :Smilie:

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Ну не то чтобы разбогател, но работает  При чем вот как-то Дзамбала мне лениво помогает. Наверное связь никакая


Ага. Если мне зарплату перечисляют на банковкую карту, то это делает Дзамбала, а не Альфа-банк и не мои трудовые кармические заслуги   :Smilie:  . Это также можно сказать - что кто-то со стороны  "лениво помогает".
А вот если бы бы мне внезапно обломилось наследство от дальнего дядюшки за окияном, то я бы мог вполне это приписать помощи божеств богатства. А так это получается "притягивание за уши",  принятие желаемого за действительное. Также можно какой-нибудь святой Матроне свечку поставить и думать, что деньги от матрёниной помощи исходят. )))

----------

Дифо (13.06.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

надо полагать, что Защитники делают плодотворным ваш труд, создают условия в которых работа имеет отдачу, успех. Знаете как ведь бывает, трудится трудится человек, а толку мало.

----------

Legba (02.01.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (01.01.2011), Антончик (27.05.2014), Светлана Тарасевич (02.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (01.01.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Ага. Если мне зарплату перечисляют на банковкую карту, то это делает Дзамбала, а не Альфа-банк и не мои трудовые кармические заслуги   . Это также можно сказать - что кто-то со стороны  "лениво помогает".
> А вот если бы бы мне внезапно обломилось наследство от дальнего дядюшки за окияном, то я бы мог вполне это приписать помощи божеств богатства. А так это получается "притягивание за уши",  принятие желаемого за действительное. Также можно какой-нибудь святой Матроне свечку поставить и думать, что деньги от матрёниной помощи исходят. )))


Ну что уж вы так.  :Smilie:  Но вот есть пара практик, после которых, к примеру, обязательно позвонят пара-тройка клиентов.  :Smilie:  Ну мирская сиддха, ну приятно.  :Smilie:  Практику ж мы делаем не ради нее, но воодушевляет.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.01.2011)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> надо полагать, что Защитники делают плодотворным ваш труд, создают условия в которых работа имеет отдачу, успех. Знаете как ведь бывает, трудится трудится человек, а толку мало.


Да бывает. Также бывает, что люди совершенно далеки от всего этого - мантры-тантры, Защитники и др. 
Также можно вспомнить историю про Дордже Легпа, когда он одному бродяге, который ему усердно молился, послал в тарелке  супа, раздаваемого нищим, кусок жира. Этот кусок жира оказался тем, чем мог помочь Дордже Легпа этому человеку. Согласно накопленным заслугам этого человека.

----------

Legba (02.01.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Согласно накопленным заслугам этого человека.


...или, как говорит ЧННР: "Исключая особенности Вашей кармы"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> ...или, как говорит ЧННР: "Исключая особенности Вашей кармы"


То есть если Дордже Легпе не удалось исключить  кармические особенности человека, то божеству богатства это сделать удастся?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Аким Иваныч, ну я понимаю, всенародное похмелье да для нас объединяющихся, новолуние с затмением грядут, ну будьте ж Вы добрее и мяхше.  :Smilie:  Я наоборот подтвердил Ваши слова.

Кстати, ежли внимательно прочесть чем же занимаются божества богачества, так вот они реализуют скорее бесконечную отдачу, нежели бесконечный приток доходов. Т.е., чтобы не было страданий от бедности, а не сесть на мешок с богачеством и с него злорадно решать, кому дать, а кого обделить  :Smilie:  Об этом народ, обращаясь к ним, как-то забывает.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (01.01.2011), Дифо (13.06.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (01.01.2011)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Аким Иваныч, ну я понимаю, всенародное похмелье да для нас объединяющихся, новолуние с затмением грядут, ну будьте ж Вы добрее и мяхше.  Я наоборот подтвердил Ваши слова.


Видать трезвому похмельного не понять.
Я разве что-то злое сказал?
 Насчет похмелья - это не ко мне, не по моему адресу,  всенародное беснование по поводу нового года  меня обходит стороной уже лет пятнадцать. Так что насчет всенародного похмелья вы ошиблись. Не надо проецировать.   :Smilie:  Но я уже привыкаю к Вашей грубости.



> Я наоборот подтвердил Ваши слова.


 Ваши слова  "исключая особенности кармы" я понял как если то что человеку было суждено согласно его карме, то есть что-то исключающее последствия кармы. Например, по рассказам ННР срок жизни уже должен был быть окончен в году так в 92-м в 93-м, но этого не произошло благодаря практике Мандаравы (не смотря при этом на факторы и химического медицинского лечения).
Или то, что не может сделать Дордже Легпа -  может проявить Дзамбала?

То есть меня не удивляет, если человек работает и осознанно делает какие-то движения в сторону своего финансового благополучия, и при этом получает ожидаемое. Напротив, интрересуют примеры, как если бы чел не напрягался, как это  бывает, однако провел ретрит по практике Дзамбалы и  -  бац!.. - денежные проблемы решились. Или они могут решится тем, что например у бедного  безработного буддиста, пропадет мечта и желание иметь средства  на поезду в Индию, Тибет, Непал, Бутан по священным местам и к своему Учителю или на посвящение Калачакры в США.





> Кстати, ежли внимательно прочесть чем же занимаются божества богачества, так вот они реализуют скорее бесконечную отдачу, нежели бесконечный приток доходов. Т.е., чтобы не было страданий от бедности, а не сесть на мешок с богачеством и с него злорадно решать, кому дать, а кого обделить  Об этом народ, обращаясь к ним, как-то забывает.


Да, забывает. 
Но наверное нужно иметь способности, мудрость, сиддхи, чтобы  понять и объяснить, что  не нужно иметь баблос для того, чтобы поехать на ретрит за многие тысяч километров на ретрит со своим Учителем. Это пример. Конечно же, не в деньгах - счастье, и не в их количестве.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Джигме

> Ага. Если мне зарплату перечисляют на банковкую карту, то это делает Дзамбала, а не Альфа-банк и не мои трудовые кармические заслуги   . Это также можно сказать - что кто-то со стороны  "лениво помогает".
> А вот если бы бы мне внезапно обломилось наследство от дальнего дядюшки за окияном, то я бы мог вполне это приписать помощи божеств богатства. А так это получается "притягивание за уши",  принятие желаемого за действительное. Также можно какой-нибудь святой Матроне свечку поставить и думать, что деньги от матрёниной помощи исходят. )))



Безусловно, без действий самого практика ничего не случиться, сама практика Дхармы тоже оказывает влияние на события в жизни. По поводы Дзамбалы не скажу, не практикую его, но вот когда я стал подходить к окончанию 100 тысячной начитки Гуру Сиддхи мантры у меня в жизни реально произошли сильные перемены. Причем как на физическом уровне так и на ментальном. 





> То есть если Дордже Легпе не удалось исключить  кармические особенности человека, то божеству богатства это сделать удастся?



Есть большая разница между человеком который просто божеств об измениях в своей жизни и тем кто сам делает эти изменения, в том числе выполняя практику.

----------

Аким Иваныч (01.01.2011), Доржик (13.01.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Видать трезвому похмельного не понять.
> Я разве что-то злое сказал?
>  Насчет похмелья - это не ко мне, не по моему адресу,  всенародное беснование по поводу нового года  меня обходит стороной уже лет пятнадцать. Так что насчет всенародного похмелья вы ошиблись. Не надо проецировать.   Но я уже привыкаю к Вашей грубости.


Какой кошерный разгул домыслов.  :Smilie:  Поставлю заметочку на порефлексировать на досуге.  :Smilie: 




> Напротив, интрересуют примеры, как если бы чел не напрягался, как это  бывает, однако провел ретрит по практике Дзамбалы и  -  бац!.. - денежные проблемы решились. Или они могут решится тем, что например у бедного  безработного буддиста, пропадет мечта и желание иметь средства  на поезду в Индию, Тибет, Непал, Бутан по священным местам и к своему Учителю или на посвящение Калачакры в США.


Воз и маленькая тележка примеров. Но если предпосылок получить наследство от дяди в Бразилии нет, тот тут ни Дзамбала, ни Дордже легпа, ни сам Самантабхадра не помогут.




> Да, забывает. 
> Но наверное нужно иметь способности, мудрость, сиддхи, чтобы  понять и объяснить, что  не нужно иметь баблос для того, чтобы поехать на ретрит за многие тысяч километров на ретрит со своим Учителем. Это пример. Конечно же, не в деньгах - счастье, и не в их количестве.


Ниччо не понял, но наверное причина в моей природной тупости.  :Smilie:

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Безусловно, без действий самого практика ничего не случиться, сама практика Дхармы тоже оказывает влияние на события в жизни. По поводы Дзамбалы не скажу, не практикую его,


Вы знаете,  очень интересно читать в интернете о вопросах по поводу денюшек, их  поисках и воззваниях о практике Дзамбалы  от учеников Намкая Норбу Ринпоче, на которую Ринпоче обычно лунг не передает. Хотя, например, в практике пяти семейств Сингхамукхи черным по белому сказано - Желтая Сингхамукха.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Для кого это откровение - считайте это подарком к Новому году   :Smilie: 



> но вот когда я стал подходить к окончанию 100 тысячной начитки Гуру Сиддхи мантры у меня в жизни реально произошли сильные перемены. Причем как на физическом уровне так и на ментальном.


ННР,  в  своем базовом СМС, это рекомендует сделать.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Какой кошерный разгул домыслов.  Поставлю заметочку на порефлексировать на досуге.


В Москве, согласно  многочисленному мусульманскому населению, уже становится    принято говорить не "кошерно", а "халяльно". "Халяль" - дозволено, "харам" - недозволено. 





> Воз и маленькая тележка примеров. Но если предпосылок получить наследство от дяди в Бразилии нет, тот тут ни Дзамбала, ни Дордже легпа, ни сам Самантабхадра не помогут.


Поэтому нефиг гоняться за сосудами богатства и суперпрактиками по исправлению жизненного достатка. Лучше заняться накопленим заслуг, темже выполнением ньондро например.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> В Москве, согласно  многочисленному мусульманскому населению, уже становится    принято говорить не "кошерно", а "халяльно". "Халяль" - дозволено, "харам" - недозволено.


Аким Иваныч, нам. лимитчикам. вас не понять  :Big Grin: 





> Поэтому нефиг гоняться за сосудами богатства и суперпрактиками по исправлению жизненного достатка. Лучше заняться накопленим заслуг, темже выполнением ньондро например.


Хорошо-хорошо. Вы главное не волнуйтесь  :Smilie:

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Аким Иваныч, нам. лимитчикам. вас не понять


Ну да, Воскресенск - это же не Московия.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ,  и до Москвы наверное очень тяжко добираться.

----------


## Джигме

> Вы знаете,  очень интересно читать в интернете о вопросах по поводу денюшек, их  поисках и воззваниях о практике Дзамбалы  от учеников Намкая Норбу Ринпоче, на которую Ринпоче обычно лунг не передает. Хотя, например, в практике пяти семейств Сингхамукхи черным по белому сказано - Желтая Сингхамукха.  Для кого это откровение - считайте это подарком к Новому году


Вас это удивит, но и Симхамукху я тоже не делал, потому что не счел нужным. Наверно для вас это тоже откровение, но не все делают эту практику, ровно как и практики для увеличения или уменьшения или еще для чего, хотя передачи имеют)))

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Вас это удивит, но и Симхамукху я тоже не делал, потому что не счел нужным. Наверно для вас это тоже откровение, но не все делают эту практику, ровно как и практики для увеличения или уменьшения или еще для чего, хотя передачи имеют)))


а с чего это вы решили, что меня это удивит? Судя по ответу, у  вас "железная" логика )))

----------


## Legba

> То есть меня не удивляет, если человек работает и осознанно делает какие-то движения в сторону своего финансового благополучия, и при этом получает ожидаемое. Напротив, интрересуют примеры, как если бы чел не напрягался, как это  бывает, однако провел ретрит по практике Дзамбалы и  -  бац!.. - денежные проблемы решились.


Извините, что вмешиваюсь.
ИМХО - так не бывает. Если человек достаточно проактивен, он будет и в плане работы шевелиться, и практиковать серьезно. Так что обычно чел или напрягается во всех областях, или не напрягается ни в какой. Это же не гаррипоттерство какое - странно предполагать, что одинаковое следствие могут вызывать разные по весомости причины. Соответственно, эффективно практиковать Дзамбалу ничуть не легче, чем работать. И если некто привык не напрягаться - то с чего он вдруг в садхане-то напряжется?  :EEK!:

----------

Алекс К (23.01.2011), Винд (23.03.2012), Лекса (17.12.2016), Майя П (26.01.2011), Нандзед Дордже (05.01.2011)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Извините, что вмешиваюсь.


Вы не вмешиваетесь. Ваше мнение, Петр, всегда интересно.





> ИМХО - так не бывает. Если человек достаточно проактивен, он будет и в плане работы шевелиться, и практиковать серьезно. Так что обычно чел или напрягается во всех областях, или не напрягается ни в какой


В действительности это не всегда так. 
Можно сколько угодно лежать под яблоней и твердить мантру: "Яблоко поспей - в рот мне упади!" И удивляться - почему это не работает.



> Соответственно, эффективно практиковать Дзамбалу ничуть не легче, чем работать. И если некто привык не напрягаться - то с чего он вдруг в садхане-то напряжется?


Я думаю, что если есть предпосылки и причины, то Дзамбала сработает. Если нет - то сколько не моли, проявленные сиддхи будут -  "спасибо что не дал  помереть с голоду".

----------


## Legba

> Можно сколько угодно лежать под яблоней и твердить мантру: "Яблоко поспей - в рот мне упади!" И удивляться - почему это не работает.


Я имею ввиду, что сам посыл лежать под яблоней и надеяться - не вполне адекватен. Ни с Дхармовой точки зрения, ни с мирской.




> Я думаю, что если есть предпосылки и причины, то Дзамбала сработает. Если нет - то сколько не моли, проявленные сиддхи будут -  "спасибо что не дал  помереть с голоду".


Это, однозначно, так. Садхана Дзамбалы это тригер. Необходимо "топливо" заслуг, накопленное щедростью. И если это топливо есть - может сработать и _другой_ тригер. Странно ведь предположить, что вот есть у кого-то заслуг достаточно, чтобы жить в достатке. Но Будды и бодхисаттвы оный достаток "зажимают" - типа он не ту садхану практикует. Так что практикуйте щедрость - это вернее всего, и не зависит от произношения. :Cool:

----------

Lion Miller (18.01.2011), Аким Иваныч (02.01.2011), Митару (19.01.2011)

----------


## Борис Буровин

Народ не спорьте и не ругайтесь, вот на всякий тибетизированное изображение Васудхары (Лхамо Норчжинмы). А вообще, практики выполнять это действительно труд и не каждому под силу.

----------

Karmaraksha (08.09.2011), Kit (25.05.2014), Джампадава (08.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2011)

----------


## Catalina

Дхарани "Поток богатства" действует очень быстро и эффективно. Я проверяла на личном опыте. Причем она действует даже у не-буддистов - если только человек относится с доверием. Причем "прибывает" всегда - но у всех по-разному. Кому-то деньги неожиданные или, скажем, клиенты на работе, кому-то какие-то подарки, а кому-то и ребенок "прибавился" :Smilie:  Вообще, Будда говорил - ничего не принимайте на веру, только потому, что я это сказал, проверяйте все сами. Я проверила - у меня и меня окружающих работает. У кого не работает - попробуйте почитать всю ночь подряд, как там написано - обретете всевозможные сиддхи. Я не читала всю ночь, конечно, но было бы интересно. И ещё - если просто читать на ночь, то очень хороший сон и полный отдых тоже обеспечены. Я думаю, это влияние санскритских слов, которые оказывают упорядочивающее влияние на внутренние энергии. В общем, одна сплошная польза.

----------

Aleksey Chijov (05.09.2011), Kit (25.05.2014), Аня Приходящая (03.01.2011), Доржик (13.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2011)

----------


## Борис Буровин

Я сравнил перевод с латиницей и вроде есть ошибки...

----------


## Борис Буровин

Хотя они и незначительные, ладно поработаем, посмотрим...правда ночь ничего не дала...

----------


## Джигме

Я на днях вот такой вариант встретил. Почти ничем не отлитчается от варианта Дорджика за исключением того что там нет звуков "ДЗ" и некоторых других которых в санскрите вроде не может быть. Ну и еще некоторые слова-слоги слиты в одно.

                                               Дхарани Поток Богатства

НАМО БХАГАВАТИ, ВАДЖРАНИРАГХОШЕ, ТАТХАГАТАЯ, АРХАТЕ САМЬЯКСАМБУДДХАЯ, ТАДЬЯТХА, ОМ СУБЕБХАТРАВАТИ, ВАЛЕ, МАНГАЛАМАТИ, АЧЕЛЕ АЧАВАЛЕ, УДГАТАНЕ, СВАБХАВАТИ, ДХАНАВАТИ, ШУБХАВАТИ, БРАБХАВАТИ, ВИМАЛЕ, НИРМАЛЕ, СУРУ СУРУПЕ, САБХАМАЛЕ, ВИМАЛЕ, НИРМАЛЕ, АЧАНАТЕ, АНАНТЕ, ВИНАМАТЕ, ВИШАКЕШИНЕШИ, АМКУРЕ, МАМКУРЕ, ПРАБХАНГ КАРЕ, ВИРАМЕ, ВИДХАМЕ, РИРИМЕ, ДХИДХИМЕ, ДХУДХУМЕ, КХАКХАМЕ, ТАТА КХАМЕ, ТАРАТАРА, ТАРА, ВАДЖРЕВАДЖРЕ, ВАДЖРОБХАМЕ, ТАКЕТАКЕ, ТХАКЕТХАКЕ, УКЕ, БУГКЕ, ТХАКЕ, ТХАРАКЕ, АПАТАНИ, ПАРШАНИ, НЕТРАДХАНИ, САМАГАРА НИРГХОШАЯ, МАНУСМАРАСМАРА, САРВА САДТВА, ТАТХАГАТА, МАНУСМАРА, САДТАЯ, МАНУСМАРА ДХАРМАСАДТЕ МАНУСМАРА, САДГА САДГАТА МАНУСМАРА, ТАТАТАТА, ПУРАПУРА, ПУРАЯ ПУРАЯ, БХАРАБХАРАНИ, АМАЛЕ, СУМАНГГАЛЕ, ШАНТАМАТИ, ШУБАМАТИ, МАМГАЛАМАТИ, МАХАМАТИ, БХАТАМАТИ, ПРАБХАМАТИ, СУЧАНДРАМАТИ, АГАЧЧА, АГАЧЧА, САМАЯ МАНУСМАРА СВАХА, АПАРАНА МАНУСМАРА СВАХА, ПРАБХА МАНУСМАРА СВАХА, ДХИТИ МАНУСМАРА СВАХА, ЦЕДА МАНУСМАРА СВАХА, ДЖАМБХАЯ МАНУСМАРА СВАХА, ХРИДАЯ МАНУСМАРА СВАХА, САРВА САДТАЯ МАНУСМАРА СВАХА, ОМ ВАСУДХАРЕ СВАХА, ОМ ШРИВАСУ СВАХА, ОМ МАХАВАСУ СВАХА.

----------

Aleksey Chijov (05.09.2011), Karmaraksha (27.05.2011), Алексей Т (15.09.2011), Максим Петровский (21.07.2015)

----------


## Борис Буровин

Всё отлично работает...чудеса! Был не прав! Используйте и наслаждайтесь!

----------

Karmaraksha (27.05.2011), Kit (25.05.2014), Артем Тараненко (18.01.2011), Джигме (18.01.2011), Дифо (13.06.2011), Доржик (18.01.2011), Дролма Церинг (04.03.2011), Евгений Грейт (21.01.2011), Митару (19.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (18.01.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Поделюсь ещё вариантом, правда только тибетский текст, набирал с каллиграфического издания Кангьюра из королевского дворца в Ле, в Ладаке:

།ན་མོ་བཛྲ་དྷ་ར་སཱ་ག་ར་ནིར་གྷོ་ཥཱ་ཡ། ཏ་ཐཱ་ག་ཏཱ་ཡ། ཏདྱ་ཐཱ། ཨོཾ་སུ་ར་བེ་བྷ་དྲེ་བྷ་ཝ་ཏི། ཨཾ་ག་ལེ། མཾ་ག་ལེ། མཾ་ག་ལ་བ་ཏི། ཨ་ལེ། ཨ་ཙ་ལེ། ཨ་ར་ལེ། ཨ་ཙ་བ་ལེ། ཨུད་ཀ་ཏ་ནི། ཨུད་བྷེ་ད་ནི། པ་སྱ་པ་ཏི། དཱ་ན་པ་ཏི། དྷ་མ་པྲ་ཏི། ཤྲཱི་མ་ཏི། པྲ་བྷ་བ་ཏི། ཨ་མ་ལེ། བི་མ་ལེ། ནི་རྨ་ལེ། རུ་རུ་སུ་ར་པེ། སུ་རཱུ་པ་མཾ་ལེ། བི་མ་ལེ། ཙ་ལེ། ཨ་ཙ་ན་སྟེ། ཨ་ན་ན་ཏེ་ཏེ། བི་ན་ན་སྟེ། བི་ཤྭ་ཀེ་ཤེ། བི་ཤྭ་ནི་ཤི། །ཨཾ་ཀུ་རེ། མཾ་ཀུ་རེ། པྲ་བཾ་ཀུ་རེ། བཱི་ར་མེ། བཱི་ར་མེ། བི་དྷ་མེ། རི་རི་མེ། དུ་དུ་མེ། ཁ་ཁ་མེ། ཏ་ཏ་རེ། ཏ་ར་ཏ་ར། ཏཱ་ར་ཏཱ་ར། བཛྲེ་བཛྲེ་བཛྲ། བ་མེ། ཊ་ཀེ་ཊ་ཀེ། ཐ་ཀ་ཐ་ཀེ། ཨུ་ཀ་ཀེ་བུ་ཀ་ཀེ། ཋ་ཀེ་ཋ་ར་ཀེ། ཨ་བརྟ་ནི། བརྵ་ནི་ཥད་ནི་བཛྲ་དྷ་ར་སཱ་ག་ར་ནིར་གྷོ་ཥ་ཎ། ཏ་ཐཱ་ག་ཏ་མ་ནུ་སྨ་ར་སརྦ་ཏ་ཐཱ་ག་ཏཱ། ས་ཏྱ་མ་ནུ་སྨ་ར། དྷརྨ་སཏྱ་མ་ནུ་སྨ་ར། སཾ་གྷ་སཏྱ་མ་ནུ་སྨ་ར། ད་ཏ་ད་ཏ། པུ་ར་པུ་ར། པཱུ་ར་ཡ་པཱུ་ར་ཡ། པཱུ་ར་ཎི། བྷ་ར་བྷ་ར་ཎི། ཨ་མ་ལེ། སུ་མཾ་ག་ལེ། ཤཱན་ཏ་མ་ཏི། ཤུ་བྷ་མ་ཏི། མཾ་ག་ལ་བྷ་ནི། མ་ཧཱ་མ་ཏི། བྷ་དྲ་བ་ཏི། པྲ་བྷཱ་བ་ཏི། སུ་ཙནྡྲ་མ་ཏི། ཨཱ་གཙྪེ། ས་མ་ཡ་མ་ནུ་སྨ་ར་སྭཱ་ཧཱ། ཨཱ་བ་ར་ཎི་མ་ཎུ་སྨ་ར་སྭཱ་ཧཱ། པྲ་བྷཱ་བ་མ་ནུ་སྨ་ར་སྭཱ་ཧཱ། དི་དི་མ་ནུ་སྨ་ར་སྭཱ་ཧཱ། ཏེ་ཛོ་མ་ནུ་སྨ་ར་སྭཱ་ཧཱ། བི་ཛ་ཡ་མ་ནུ་སྨ་ར་སྭཱ་ཧཱ། ཧྲྀ་ད་ཡ་མ་ནུ་སྨ་ར་སྭཱ་ཧཱ། སརྦ་སཏཱ་བི་ན་ཡ་མ་ནུ་སྨ་ར་སྭཱ་ཧཱ། ཨོཾ་བཱ་སུ་དྷ་རེ་སྭཱ་ཧཱ། ཨོཾ་བཱ་སུ་ཤྲི་ཡེ་སྭཱ་ཧཱ། ཨོཾ་ཤྲི་བཱ་སུ་སྭཱ་ཧཱ། ཨོཾ་བཱ་སུ་སྭཱ་ཧཱ།

Стоит начать читать по три раза в день, и сразу откуда-то появляются люди, которые отдают старые долги, предлагают шабашки, удивительно!

----------

Доржик (22.01.2011), Максим Петровский (21.07.2015)

----------


## Вангдраг

хороший по-видимому текст.правда тибетские буквы не появились.это у меня токо?

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> хороший по-видимому текст.правда тибетские буквы не появились.это у меня токо?


Тот же текст картинкой.

----------

Karmaraksha (27.05.2011), Аня Приходящая (23.01.2011), Борис Буровин (28.02.2011), Вангдраг (22.01.2011), Доржик (22.01.2011), Максим Петровский (21.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (23.01.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Это та же дхарани что у Анирудхи в пятом сообщении здесь.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (22.01.2011), Вангдраг (22.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (23.01.2011)

----------


## Митару

> Я на днях вот такой вариант встретил. Почти ничем не отлитчается от варианта Дорджика за исключением того что там нет звуков "ДЗ" и некоторых других которых в санскрите вроде не может быть. Ну и еще некоторые слова-слоги слиты в одно.
> 
>                                                Дхарани Поток Богатства
> 
> НАМО БХАГАВАТИ, ВАДЖРАНИРАГХОШЕ, ТАТХАГАТАЯ, АРХАТЕ САМЬЯКСАМБУДДХАЯ, ТАДЬЯТХА, ОМ СУБЕБХАТРАВАТИ, ВАЛЕ, МАНГАЛАМАТИ, АЧЕЛЕ АЧАВАЛЕ, УДГАТАНЕ, СВАБХАВАТИ, ДХАНАВАТИ, ШУБХАВАТИ, БРАБХАВАТИ, ВИМАЛЕ, НИРМАЛЕ, СУРУ СУРУПЕ, САБХАМАЛЕ, ВИМАЛЕ, НИРМАЛЕ, АЧАНАТЕ, АНАНТЕ, ВИНАМАТЕ, ВИШАКЕШИНЕШИ, АМКУРЕ, МАМКУРЕ, ПРАБХАНГ КАРЕ, ВИРАМЕ, ВИДХАМЕ, РИРИМЕ, ДХИДХИМЕ, ДХУДХУМЕ, КХАКХАМЕ, ТАТА КХАМЕ, ТАРАТАРА, ТАРА, ВАДЖРЕВАДЖРЕ, ВАДЖРОБХАМЕ, ТАКЕТАКЕ, ТХАКЕТХАКЕ, УКЕ, БУГКЕ, ТХАКЕ, ТХАРАКЕ, АПАТАНИ, ПАРШАНИ, НЕТРАДХАНИ, САМАГАРА НИРГХОШАЯ, МАНУСМАРАСМАРА, САРВА САДТВА, ТАТХАГАТА, МАНУСМАРА, САДТАЯ, МАНУСМАРА ДХАРМАСАДТЕ МАНУСМАРА, САДГА САДГАТА МАНУСМАРА, ТАТАТАТА, ПУРАПУРА, ПУРАЯ ПУРАЯ, БХАРАБХАРАНИ, АМАЛЕ, СУМАНГГАЛЕ, ШАНТАМАТИ, ШУБАМАТИ, МАМГАЛАМАТИ, МАХАМАТИ, БХАТАМАТИ, ПРАБХАМАТИ, СУЧАНДРАМАТИ, АГАЧЧА, АГАЧЧА, САМАЯ МАНУСМАРА СВАХА, АПАРАНА МАНУСМАРА СВАХА, ПРАБХА МАНУСМАРА СВАХА, ДХИТИ МАНУСМАРА СВАХА, ЦЕДА МАНУСМАРА СВАХА, ДЖАМБХАЯ МАНУСМАРА СВАХА, ХРИДАЯ МАНУСМАРА СВАХА, САРВА САДТАЯ МАНУСМАРА СВАХА, ОМ ВАСУДХАРЕ СВАХА, ОМ ШРИВАСУ СВАХА, ОМ МАХАВАСУ СВАХА.


Этот вариант работает лучше всего..почему то  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   из личного опыта.

----------

Karmaraksha (27.05.2011), Вангдраг (26.01.2011), Максим Петровский (21.07.2015)

----------


## Джигме

> Этот вариант работает лучше всего..почему то   из личного опыта.


Потому что я его выложил с любовью ко всем ЖС и с самыми благими пожеланиями к братьям и сестрам по вере :Embarrassment:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Karmaraksha (27.05.2011), Митару (27.01.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (26.01.2011)

----------


## Майя П

Господа, а вы не пробовали РАБОТАТЬ и УЧИТСЯ.....с мотивацией....  :Big Grin:

----------

Антончик (27.05.2014), Же Ка (26.01.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Господа, а вы не пробовали РАБОТАТЬ и УЧИТСЯ.....с мотивацией....


Так а мы этим все и заняты, вроде как  :Smilie:

----------

Джигме (26.01.2011)

----------


## Митару

> Потому что я его выложил с любовью ко всем ЖС и с самыми благими пожеланиями к братьям и сестрам по вере


Возможно. Спасибо. А ещё он, скорее всего, не содержит мелких ошибок..    :Smilie:

----------


## Джошуа

Люди я незнаю как это работает,но вчера перед сном студент(тоисть я) решил почитать эту мантру,ощущения должен сказать были весьма приятными,но потом ночью,замучили кошмары,да так, что пришлось закричать чтоб проснутся(((( кто нибудь может объяснить в чем причина и проблема?

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

А зачем вы читали буддийскую мантру, будучи последователем учения суфиев?
Из полученных знаний кашу сварили, каша и приснилась  :Smilie:

----------

Pema Sonam (25.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.02.2011)

----------


## Джошуа

> А зачем вы читали буддийскую мантру, будучи последователем учения суфиев?
> Из полученных знаний кашу сварили, каша и приснилась


Экспериментирую)))) проверяю,щупаю,пробаю на зуб и.т.д и.т.п..

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Экспериментирую)))) проверяю,щупаю,пробаю на зуб и.т.д и.т.п..


Тантру на зуб пробовать довольно опасно, ибо есть шанс этот самый зуб потерять. Лучше развивайте бодхичитту! Все свои зубы даю в качестве гарантии - результата достигнете такого же, даже вот еще большего)

----------

Джошуа (24.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (26.02.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Экспериментирую)))) проверяю,щупаю,пробаю на зуб и.т.д и.т.п..


Такой подход чреват последствиями. "Проверять, щупать на зуб и т.д." нужно в контексте всего учения, а не выхватывать отдельные практики и методы, используя их через призму иных воззрений.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (24.02.2011), Pema Sonam (25.02.2011)

----------


## Джошуа

> Тантру на зуб пробовать довольно опасно, ибо есть шанс этот самый зуб потерять. Лучше развивайте бодхичитту! Все свои зубы даю в качестве гарантии - результата достигнете такого же, даже вот еще большего)


Знаю что у многих практиков случаются подобные вещи,такое бывает и в суфизме,в частности со мной было, и  вчера я убедился что и в Буддизме подобное есть,но незнаю причин.
В любом случаи спасибо за мантру автору темы я получил положительный опыт!

----------


## Джошуа

> Такой подход чреват последствиями. "Проверять, щупать на зуб и т.д." нужно в контексте всего учения, а не выхватывать отдельные практики и методы, используя их через призму иных воззрений.


Я здесь где то на форуме читал что подобное просиходило с людьми и во время ретритов,они наверное тоже не в контексте учения были,у меня подобное бывало и во время суфийских практик и вот теперь тоже самое случилось  после чтения этой мантры,скажу откровенно, мантра сильная,были интересные вибрации в голове и по всему телу...

----------

Kamal (28.02.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

Ну вот поэтому я и говорю, что даже самые эффективные практки являются таковыми только совместно с воззрением, которому они соответствуют. Иначе они не только теряют свою эффективность, но  могут быть причиной психических расстройств! 
Сейчас вон даже некоторые православные интересуются- можно ли, оставаясь христианином, практиковать Пхову? ))

----------


## Джошуа

> Ну вот поэтому я и говорю, что даже самые эффективные практки являются таковыми только совместно с воззрением, которому они соответствуют. Иначе они не только теряют свою эффективность, но  могут быть причиной психических расстройств! 
> Сейчас вон даже некоторые православные интересуются- можно ли, оставаясь христианином, практиковать Пхову? ))


Что такое Пхову? :Embarrassment:  здесь это будет оффтопом,если можно дайте ссылку)))

----------


## Сергей Ч

Пхова, или "перенос сознания во время смерти" является одним из простейших и наиболее прямых методов достижения Просветления. Это одна из Шести Йог Наропы. В течение практики происходит обучение переносу сознания в момент смерти в состояние высшего блаженства. Это позволяет войти в Чистую Страну («Дэвачен» – «великая pадость») Будды Безграничного Света (Будды Амитабхи). Считается, что человек, вошедший в Дзва-Чен не возвращается назад и не рождается в самсаре, достигая пробуждения. Существуют различные методы и уровни пховы. Самые сложные и эффективные методы должны осуществляться с особой осторожностью и только под непосредственным руководством опытного учителя.

----------

Джошуа (25.02.2011), Дифо (13.06.2011)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Пхова, или "перенос сознания во время смерти" является одним из простейших и наиболее прямых методов достижения Просветления


Весьма спорный момент. Много ли наших практиков пховы смогут ее осуществить в момент смерти? Если конечно человек достиг некоторой стабильности ума,  него каждое сновидение - осознанное и пр. тогда у него есть все шансы осуществить пхову. Но много ли таких? Пхова - не панацея от неведения.

----------

Дондог (29.05.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (03.06.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Весьма спорный момент. Много ли наших практиков пховы смогут ее осуществить в момент смерти? Если конечно человек достиг некоторой стабильности ума,  него каждое сновидение - осознанное и пр. тогда у него есть все шансы осуществить пхову. Но много ли таких? Пхова - не панацея от неведения.


Это действительно так. То, что пхова сейчас доступна всем желающим, не говорит о том, что все практикующие достигнут её цели. Особенно когда некоторые "практикующие" пренебрегают основами буддийского пути, считая себя продвинутыми йогинами..

----------

Дондог (29.05.2011)

----------


## Алекс К

А нас пока что ограбили. Ну да ладно, прежде чем получить, надо отдать :-)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Это действительно так. То, что пхова сейчас доступна всем желающим, не говорит о том, что все практикующие достигнут её цели. Особенно когда некоторые "практикующие" пренебрегают основами буддийского пути, считая себя продвинутыми йогинами..


Пхова сокращает жизнь, если вдруг кто не знает, поэтому наряду с пховой делают практики удлинения жизни.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> А нас пока что ограбили. Ну да ладно, прежде чем получить, надо отдать :-)


Когда у одного человека украли комп его Учитель сказал что это его практика щедрости. Поскольку он не может в обычной жизни давать другим что-то, то эта утрата будет его практикой щедрости. Пусть он будет счастлив используя мой компьютер, это моя данапарамита тебе. Когда то я украл у тебя что-то, теперь ты вернул себе свою вещь. Хотя это не смешно конечно, утрата есть утрата. Пусть никто ни у кого ничего не ворует во всем мире! Это монлам такой)

----------

Sforza (28.02.2011), Алекс К (28.02.2011), Джошуа (28.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.02.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (28.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (01.03.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Пхова сокращает жизнь, если вдруг кто не знает, поэтому наряду с пховой делают практики удлинения жизни.


Это где вы такое слышали? Я знаю только то, что  наиболее сложные методы Пховы могут закончиться преждевременной смертью практикующего, и то, только при ненадлежащем отношении к этой практике и без квалифицированного наставника.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Ну когда пхову передают то Учитель обычно об этом предупреждает. Но есть одна практика пховы которая не сокращает жизнь. Ее Богдо гэгээн передает. Пхова одного дня называется вроде.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.03.2011)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Насчет пховы - в "Словах моего несравненного учителя" Патрула Ринпоче об этом пишется, если я не ошибаюсь. Там даже в описании практики пховы рекомендуется дополнительно мантру Амитаюса начитывать после практики

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.03.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Насчет пховы - в "Словах моего несравненного учителя" Патрула Ринпоче об этом пишется, если я не ошибаюсь. Там даже в описании практики пховы рекомендуется дополнительно мантру Амитаюса начитывать после практики


Есть разные виды пховы. И там расписывается одна из классификаций.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.03.2011)

----------


## Karmaraksha

Во первых огромное спасибо всем Татхагатам и участникам этой темы за эту чудесную Дхарани "Поток Богатства"
"Бхагаван сказал: «Ананда, тот сын Рода домохозяин Чандрабхадра верующий, очень верующий и обладающий благими помыслами, эту дхарани «Поток богатства» выучил и читал вслух; поскольку читал и вникал, выражал восторг и другим подробно и полностью объяснял, это произошло. Аанада, поэтому ты эту дхарани «Поток богатства» возьми, держи при себе, читай, понимай, другим полностью объясняй. Благодаря этому будет польза и благо для живых существ, будет желаемое и полезное, счастье у сострадательных к миру, у многочисленных живых существ, у богов и людей."
Мне пока слабо перевести эту Дхарани-мантру с санскрита, понимаю только отдельные слова, если кто то уже сделал перевод, ради блага всех существ,
поделитесь, пожалуйста, выложите его здесь или вышлите мне на мейл: karmaraksha@gmail.com
Интересуюсь серьёзно, Дхарани выучил наизусть и три ночи на сегодняшний день, уже имею в активе...) то есть посвятил её начитке...)
Заранее, премного  благодарен!!! И Да будет всем Благо! САРВА МАНГАЛАМ!!!

----------

Дифо (13.06.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Для устранения проблем можно еще поделать практики, связанные с планетами  :Smilie:

----------


## Karmaraksha

ОМ СВАСТИ! ОМ СВАСТИ! ОМ СВАСТИ!
ХУМ ПХЕТ!
ДА БУДЕТ С НАМИ БУДДА_БЛАГОДАТИ СВЕТ - 
ПОТОК БОГАТСТВА,РАДОСТЬ, ПРОЦВЕТАНИЕ И СЧАСТЬЕ!

С радостью, любовью и благодарностью, 
С молитвой, верой и преданностью Трём Корням 
и Трём Драгоценностям Трёх времён и 10 направлений...)
Проанализировал в меру своих способностей, конечно...)
Вышеизложенные варианты Арья Васудхара Нама Дхарани-мантры...)

И в результате для удобства,
составил свой собственный промежуточный вариант 
русской транскрипции Дхарани-мантры
для личной практики и пока завис на нём...)

АРЬЯ ВАСУДХАРА НАМА ДХАРАНИ-МАНТРА (Варинт №3)

НамО Бхагавати/ 
Ваджра нира гхОшЕ/ 
ТатхАгатА я/ 
Архате самьяк самбуддхА я/ 
Тад-ятхА/ 
Ом субхЕ бхадра ВАти/ БалЕ/ 
Мангала мати/ АчЕлЕ ачабалЕ/ 
УдгатанЕ/ 
Свабха вати/ Дхана вати/ Шубха вати/ Прабха вати/ 
ВималЕ/ НирмалЕ/ суру суру пЕ/ 
СабхамалЕ/ ВималЕ/ НирмалЕ/
АчанатЕ/ АнантЕ/ ВинаматЕ/ Виша кЕши нЕши/ 
АмкурЕ/ МанкурЕ/ Прабхан(г) карЕ/ 
ВирамЕ/ ВидхамЕ/ Ри ри мЕ/ Дхи дхи мЕ/ Дху дху мЕ/ 
Кха кха мЕ/ Та та кха мЕ/ 
Тара тара тара/ ВаджрЕ ваджрЕ/ ВаджрО бхамЕ/ 
ТакЕ такЕ/ ТхакЕ тхакЕ/ УгкЕ бугкЕ/ ТхакЕ ТхаракЕ/ 
Апатани/ Паршани/ НЕтра дхани/ 
Сама гара нир гхОшАя/ Ману смара смара/ 
Сарва саттва/ Татхагата/ Ману смара/ 
Сат тая/ Ману смара дхарма сат тЕ ману смара/ 
Сатха сатгата ману смара/
Тата тата/ Пуру пуру/ ПУрая пУрая/ Бхара бхарани/ 
АмалЕ сумангалЕ/ Шанта мати/ Шубха мати/ 
Мангала мати/ Маха мати/ Бхата мати/ Прабха мати/
Сучандра мати/ Агачча агачча/ Cамая ману смара сваха/ 
Апарана ману смара сваха/ Прабха ману смара сваха/ 
Дхити ману смара сваха/ ЦЕда ману смара сваха/ 
Джамбхая ману смара сваха/
Хридая ману смара сваха/ Сарва сат тая ману смара сваха/ 
Ом вАсу дхарЕ сваха/ Ом шрИ вАсу сваха/ Ом махА вАсу сваха/

Примечание: 
Все гласные звуки, выделенные и обозначенные внутри слов заглавными буквами, 
имеют по отношению ко всем остальным гласным звукам двойную длительность. 
То же относится 
везде к слову "сваха" (обе гласных – двойной длительности).
Пуру" значит много, богато, а "Пур", "Пура" значит город, крепость, чакра...)

Да помогут нам Ваджра Гуру Дева Дакини,
Милосердные Всемогущие и Всеведающие Татхагаты,Будды и Бодхисаттвы
Трёх времён и Десяти направлений
реализовать как можно скорее и на пользу всем нуждающимся, 
Силу (Бала/Бале) и Благо (Бхадра) и Много Много (Пуру Пуру)...)
от этой Превосходной и Удивительной Буддийской Практики - Арья Васудхара Нама Дхарани! 

Сегодня 25лунный день,день Дакини...)
28 мая - 25 лунный день, убывающая луна, 
время восхода Луны 2:48, время захода Луны 17:15, 
луна в знаке зодиака Овен.

Так что всех с Праздником!!!
САРВА МАНГАЛАМ!!!

РЕАЛИЗАЦИИ И...) ВСЕХ БЛАГ!!!

----------

Евгений Грейт (29.05.2011), Камчатка (16.01.2017), Максим Петровский (21.07.2015)

----------


## Akaguma

Хорошо бы, если кто-нибудь из продвинутых выложил аудио-версию этой дхарани для таких безграмотных как я  :Smilie:

----------

Дифо (13.06.2011)

----------


## Karmaraksha

Может по ссылке этой удастся послушать, постарался, но пока, как не крути, карма сносила на первоначальные версии данной Дхарани, которые практиковал....)
http://blogs.mail.ru/mail/glebkarmar...35A9A4D7FF5A65
Может, кто-то ещё попродвинутей меня постарается и выложит аудио-версию для нуждающихся...)

----------

Aleksey Chijov (05.09.2011), Евгений Грейт (29.05.2011)

----------


## Karmaraksha

Похоже, никто не предпринимал серьёзных попыток перевести Арья Васудхара Нама Дхарани Мантру на русский язык,
Я попытаюсь за это лето перевод осилить, ибо ничего невозможного не бывает, было бы желание, способности, трудолюбие, ну и благословение...)

"Бхагаван сказал: «Ананда, тот сын Рода домохозяин Чандрабхадра верующий, очень верующий и обладающий благими помыслами, эту дхарани «Поток богатства» выучил и читал вслух; поскольку читал и вникал, выражал восторг и другим подробно и полностью объяснял, это произошло. Аанада, поэтому ты эту дхарани «Поток богатства» возьми, держи при себе, читай, понимай, другим полностью объясняй. Благодаря этому будет польза и благо для живых существ, будет желаемое и полезное, счастье у сострадательных к миру, у многочисленных живых существ, у богов и людей."

----------

Евгений Грейт (29.05.2011)

----------


## Евгений Грейт

Karmaraksha, а Вы не могли бы выслать этот файл мне по имейлу? :Smilie:  Не дружу я со всевозможными он-лайн плеерами)))

----------


## Karmaraksha

А какой ваш имейл? 
Могу скинуть, даже ещё более свеженький вариантик,
то есть после свежей очередной начитки...)
Начитывал его помедленнее , чтобы было всё отчётливо слышно, 
а желающие могут сдесь по ссылке попробовать зайти и послушать: 
http://my.mail.ru/cgi-bin/my/audiotr...&uid=336901528

----------

Aleksey Chijov (05.09.2011)

----------


## Karmaraksha

Собственный скромный перевод  Арья Васудхара Нама Дхарани с санскрита на русский постараюсь уже выложить в полночь новолуния 
(то есть в переходный момент со среды на четверг, с 1июня на 2июня 2011...))

----------


## Karmaraksha

2 июня - Новолуние в 1:04, 1/2 лунный день, 
время восхода Луны 4:59, время захода Луны 22:49, 
луна в знаке зодиака Близнецы, частичное солнечное затмение.

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....я-2-Июня.

1) Ура!Ура!Ура!
Сага Дава начинается в 1:04 (2июня)!

Во Благо всех существ...) 
По  просьбам "Трудящихся на Благо всех существ",
Выкладываю мой "доходный"...)сорри, "превосходный"...) сорри,
всё таки чуточку поскромнее надо быть, вообщем я хотел сказать,
мой "походный"...) вариант перевода Арья Васудхара Нама Дхарани...)

Переводил старательно , как мог...) для себя, для усиления собственной практики,
стараясь глубже и глубже прояснить для себя смысл и проникнуть в смысл читаемого
и произносимого в соответствии с наставлением Будды...)

А Бхагаван сказал, по имеющимся данным...): 
«Ананда, тот сын Рода домохозяин Чандрабхадра верующий, 
очень верующий и обладающий благими помыслами, 
эту дхарани «Поток богатства» выучил и читал вслух; 
поскольку читал и вникал, выражал восторг 
и другим подробно и полностью объяснял, 
это произошло. 
Аанада, поэтому ты эту дхарани «Поток богатства» возьми, 
держи при себе, читай, понимай, другим полностью объясняй. 
Благодаря этому будет польза и благо для живых существ, 
будет желаемое и полезное, счастье у сострадательных к миру, 
у многочисленных живых существ, у богов и людей."

2) Я всем сердцем хотел бы понимать и другим обьяснять и перевести лучше,
но через голову обстоятельств, особенностей кармы и способностей
пока только Махасиддхи легко попрыгивают, 
а я пока, не Махасиддха, короче, учусь...)
И с чувством наконец-то выплаченного долга, ссори...) с чувством юмора...)
присоединяюсь к шутке Далай-Ламы 14, который шутил, 
что "в следующей жизни постарается выучить санскрит"...)

Ссори! Мой детский, несовершенный , 
неполный, а местами даже взрослый наивный перевод 
основанный на моих невеликих,
несовершенных, но к счастью очень полезных познаниях санскрита, 
конечно же заслуживает всевозможной критики...)

На углубленное изучение санскрита и данный перевод с санскрита
и его правку у меня ушло целых...)три дня...) 

А точнее несколько часов в каждые три дня...)
Решайте сами хорошо это или плохо?

Однако,
Наступает на пятки Сага Дава, и у меня есть уже 
новенькие красивенькие обязательства...) , например,
начитать Клятвенную Дхарани Манджушри за лето
100000раз и более...)
А время, оно же деньги (Дхана)!!! 
Поэтому, пока дальнейшее моё углублённое изучение санскрита 
и шлифовка данного перевода отложена до лучших времён...)
А вакансия для переводчиков всегда открыта, 
Улучшайте мой вариант перевод и делайте его лучше и идите дальше...)
(ОМ ГАТЕ ГАТЕ ПАРАГАТЕ ПАРАСАМГАТЕ БОДХИ СВАХА.)

Делайте и предлагайте свои...) 
Вместе мы - Сила (Бала)...)
По любому : Всем Спасибо и Намо Бхагавати...)!!!

Слава Трём Корням и Трём Драгоценностям Трёх Времён Десяти направлений, 
начало положено, окошко света понимания Арья Васудхара Нама Дхарани
кое-как прорублено , пусть даже это очень маленькая...)маленькая...) щёлочка...)

3)Переводик -для меня этот хорошая попыточка, 
попробовать в очередной раз, выйти за пределы и объять необъятное...)
Вполне возможно, 
что этот мой скромный интуитивный перевод окажется 
не таким уж безполезным и безсмысленным, 
как может кому-то показаться на первый взгляд...)
Возможно он даже чем-то кого-то удивит,порадует, 
повесилит , а может и обогатит...) 
То есть принесёт что-то новое, свежее, полезное
и не только для новичков,
но и для видавших виды старичков умудрённых 
жизненным опытом и знаниями проффесионалов...) 

4)Выкладываю в день новолуния, в день очищения...
Пусть эта Просветлённая Арья Васудхара Нама Дхарани до дна исчерпает океан 
сансарическо нирванической бедности,да здравствует Арья Маха Васу!!!
И Да наполнит она ны и наше измерение Превосходной Благодатью Сокровищницы
Безконечного Потока Изобилия и Богатства Всех Татхагат(Сарва Татхагата)! ...)

Да очистят меня и ны , а также мои и наши ошибки 
(неверного понимания, неверной рецитации, неверного перевода и т.п)
Драгоценные Ваджра Гуру Дева Дакини, 
Милосердные и Всемогущие 
Татхагаты, Будды и Бодхисаттвы
Трёх времён и Десяти Направлений!
Пусть таки мой скромный вклад(этот перевод или эта попытка перевода)
хотя бы чуточку послужит
Всеобщему Благу и станет трамплином, тропинкой 
или хотя бы даже маленькой ступенькой к Более Глубокому Истинному переводу
с санскрита на русский этой Святой Могущественной Арья Васудхара Нама Дхарани 
Благородными учёными мужами
сведующими в санскрите и понимающими Истинный смысл ...)
(Если не сейчас, то хотя бы в будущем)
И соответственно поможет хоть чуточку ещё более Глубокому и Ясному её пониманию и осмыслению,
братьями и сёстрами в Духе Истины, в соответствии с наставлениями Татхагаты Шакьямуни и Всех Татхагат(Сарва Татхагата)!
Пусть Благо, Сила, Радость, Богатство и Процветание
от этого преумножится и распространится повсюду!
Пусть каждый из нас , как можно скорее реализует Всеблагого Истинного Будду!
И да свершится это, как можно скорее!
ОМ А ХУМ ДА БУДЕТ ТАК
Сарва Мангалам...)
ВСЕХ БЛАГ!

----------


## Karmaraksha

ОМ СВАСТИ! 
ВСЕМ ВАДЖРА БЛАГА ПРОЦВЕТАНИЯ И СЧАСТЬЯ!

2 июня - Новолуние в 1:04, День- 1/2 лунный день, 
время восхода Луны 4:59, время захода Луны 22:49, 
луна в знаке зодиака Близнецы, частичное солнечное затмение.  
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?17824
-Сага-Дава-начинается-2-Июня.(1:04)

1)НамО Бхагавати/ 
О Милосердная и Всемогущая!
Божественная-Богоносная и Самая Почитаемая!/
2)Ваджра нира гхОшЕ/ Ваджра Сладкозвучная!
3)ТатхАгатА я/ Победносно Шевствующая!/
4)Архате самьяк самбуддхА я/ 
Святая Самосовершенная Самопробуждённая, 
Мы принимаем прибежище в Тебе! (НамО)/
5)Тад-ятхА/ Во Истину это Так!/
6)Ом субхЕ бхадра ВАти/ 
Ом- Тело, Речь и Ум Будд - Превосходное, Благодатное Богатство Несущая!/
7)БалЕ/ ...- Сила!/ 
8)Мангала мати/ Благое познание!/
 Мати, «познание»: развитие, под руководством гуру, духовной воли и интеллекта. 
9)АчЕлЕ ачабалЕ/ Совершенная Премудрая Святая Сила!/ 
10)УдгатанЕ/ Всепроникающая!/
11)Свабха вати/ Несущая пречистый всеочищающий свет самосовершенной природы!/.
Несущая самосущую природу.сва-самость бха=быть 
Свабха — санскр. sva («самость») + bha («быть, иметь место») 
— «самосущее бытие» или «самобытие», 
переводится также как «самосущая природа». 
12)Дхана вати/ Несущая богатство, деньги и сокровища!/
dhana - санскр. богатство,деньги, сокровище
13)Шубха вати/ Несущая Благососостояние!/
14)Прабха вати/ Несущая пречистый всеочищающий свет изначальной основы!/  
15)ВималЕ/ Безупречно Чистая и Добродетельная! /
16)НирмалЕ/ Невинная и Незапятнанная! /
17)Суру суру пЕ/ Богиня Богиня. Недвойственная - Пе!/
18)СабхамалЕ/ Сияющая Драгоценная Гирлянда Собрания!/  
19)ВималЕ/ Безупречно Чистая и Добродетельная!/ 
20)НирмалЕ/ Невинная и Незапятнанная!/
21)АчанатЕ/ Пречистая Танцорша!/ 
22)АнантЕ/ Безконечная (Владычица Счастья, Радости и Благоденствия)!/ 
23)ВинаматЕ/ Мастерица-Умелица!/
24)Виша кЕши нЕши/ Хозяйка урожая, побеждающая демонов и все препятствия!/
25)АмкурЕ/ Помошница активно-действующая-дерзающая!/
26)МанкурЕ/ Преумножающая богатство ума и умственные способности!/
27)Прабхан(г) карЕ/ Источающая Свет, Источник Прекрасного Сияния!/
28)ВирамЕ/ Являющая прекращение страданий мне(ны)!/
29)ВидхамЕ/ Являющая прекращение бедности мне(ны)!/
30)Ри ри мЕ/ Являющая Богатства, драгоценные металлы (золото,серебро...) мне(ны)!.
(Являющая недвойственное переживание мне(ны)!/
31)Дхи дхи мЕ/ Являющяя Стабильность Мудрости, Сияние и Радость Ума мне(ны) /
32)Дху дху мЕ/ Являющая Святость и Обновление.... мне(ны)/
33)Кха кха мЕ/ Являющая Истинное постижение пустоты мне(ны)/
34)Та та кха мЕ/ Являющая радость и таковость проявленного и пустоты мне(ны)/
35)Тара тара тара/ 
- Такова Спасительница-Освободительница - Совершенная Нераздельная Трикая: 
Такова Дхармакая,такова Самбхогакая, такова Нирманакая! /
36)ВаджрЕ ваджрЕ/ Святая Безсмертная Крепость Недвойственности, 
Святая Безсмертная Крепость Недвойственности!/
37)ВаджрО бхамЕ/ Ваджрно(нерушимо) Блистающая и Сияющая!/
38)ТакЕ такЕ/ В именно такой - в именно такой!/
39)ТхакЕ тхакЕ/ Всеочищающей Всеочищающей!/
40)УгкЕ бугкЕ/ Опоре сердца!/ 
41)ТхакЕ ТхаракЕ/ Всеочищающей Спасительнице-Освободительнице и Защитнице от Болезней!/
42)Апатани/ Которая вне обмана!/
43)Паршани/ Которая вне болезней и напастей!/
44)НЕтра дхани/ Которая Источник Богатства!/
45)Сама гара нир гхОшАя/ Всецелый Океан Благого Звука!.
((К Истинно Всецело Исцеляющей-Обогощающей, Защищающей и Благословляющей Взыва(-ю)(-ем))/
46)Ману смара смара/ (О, Любовь Ума) -Меня(ны) с любовью наполни, с любовью наполни! /
47)Сарва саттва/ Всех существ /
48)Татхагата/ Татхагата- /
49)Ману смара/ (Татхагата) - Сиянием с любовью наполни! /
50)Сат тая/ Истиной состояния существования! /
51)Ману смара дхарма сат тЕ ману смара/ 
Меня(Наполни), Светом Истины Учения Истинного состояния существования с любовью наполни! /
52)Сатха сатгата ману смара/ 
Чистотой Существования Истинно-идущая, меня с любовью наполни! /
53)Тата тата/ Так есмь так и будет! /
54)Пуру пуру/ МНОГО И ПОЛНО БОГАТСТВА, МНОГО И ПОЛНО БОГАТСТВА! /
55)ПУрая пУрая/ В МОЁМ МИРЕ В МОЁМ МИРЕ, ВСЕГДА! /
56)Бхара бхарани/ Полноценное Питание и Здоровье, Богатство и Достаток! /
57)АмалЕ сумангалЕ/  Драгоценная Изначальная Чистота, Наивысшая Благодать! /
58)Шанта мати/ Познание Покоя и Умиротворённости! / 
59)Шубха мати/ Познание Безконечного Проявленного! /
60)Мангала мати/ Познание Благодати! /
61)Маха мати/ Познание Всеобьемлющего и Запредельного! /
62)Бхата мати/ Познание в совокупности всех видов богатства! /
63)Прабха мати/ Познание Света Изначальной Основы(Света Изначальной Мудрости)! /
64)Сучандра мати/ Познание Наивысшего Лунного Света!/
65)Агачча агачча/ Премудрая-Достигшая Премудрая-Достигшая! /
66)Cамая ману смара сваха/ Самая (Ты-Любовь Ума) меня(ны) с любовью очисти и наполни! /
67)Апарана ману смара сваха/ Совершенной энергией радости-наслаждения-удовольствия
меня(ны) с любовью очисти и наполни! /
68)Прабха ману смара сваха/ Светом Изначальной Основы меня(ны) с любовью очисти и наполни! /
69)Дхити ману смара сваха/ Изначальной мудростью меня(ны) с любовью очисти и наполни! / 
70)ЦЕда ману смара сваха/ Превосходной Жизненной силой меня(ны)с любовью очисти и наполни! /
71)Джамбхая ману смара сваха/ Сиянием Богатства меня(ны) с любовью очисти и наполни! /
72)Хридая ману смара сваха/ Сердечной Мудростью меня(ны) с любовью очисти и наполни! /
73)Сарва сат тая ману смара сваха/ Всеистинным  Существованием 
меня(ны) с любовью очисти и наполни! /
74)Ом вАсу дхарЕ сваха/ Ом - Телом, Речью и Умом Всех Будд - 
Телом, Речью и Умом Истиной Пресвятой Владычицы Богатства - Арья Васудхары,
Освящаюсь и очищаюсь, наполняюсь и запечатываю - сваха! /
75)Ом шрИ вАсу сваха/ Ом-Телом, Речью и Умом всех Будд
-Телом, Речью и Умом Истинной Пресвятой Владычицы Богатства - Арья Васудхары,
а также преславным ваджрным великолепием и благословениями звука ШРИ 
- Освящаюсь и очищаюсь, наполняюсь и запечатываю - сваха! /
76)Ом махА вАсу сваха/ Ом-Телом, Речью и Умом всех Будд
-Телом, Речью и Умом Истинной Пресвятой Владычицы Богатства Арья Васудхары,
 всецело освящаюсь и очищаюсь, наполняюсь и запечатываю - сваха! /

Примечание: 
-Все гласные звуки, выделенные и обозначенные внутри слов заглавными буквами, 
имеют по отношению ко всем остальным гласным звукам двойную длительность. 
То же относится 
везде к слову "сваха" (обе гласных – двойной длительности).
-Пуру" значит много, богато, а "Пур", "Пура" значит город, крепость, чакра, мир...)

Да Будет Ваджра Благо, Процветание и Счастье 
от практики Арья Васудхара Нама Дхарани Всем существам!
САРВА МАНГАЛАМ

----------

Aleksey Chijov (05.09.2011), Lungrig (14.06.2012), Камчатка (16.01.2017), Шавырин (03.06.2011)

----------


## Karmaraksha

Не только Сагу Даву...)

В этом году оказывается , мы испытаем ещё четыре необычные даты...)
1.1.11; 11.1.11; 1.11.11; 11.11.11 и это правда, тоже, ещё не всё?...)

Возьмите последние две цифры года, в котором вы родились, теперь
добавьте ваш возраст этого года, и результат будет 111 Для Всех стандартно считающих...)!!!

Например, я родился в 19 71 году, в этом году мне исполняется 40 лет.
 71 +40= 111. Как Вам такое ? Нравится? 

Знатоки Фен-шуй  и Нумерологиии - утверждают , что это ГОД ДЕНЕГ...)

В этом году есть ещё...) к тому же чудесный месяц октябрь.

Знаменательный тем, что будет иметь 5 воскресений, 5 понедельников и 5 суббот.

Такое для безсмертных происходит один раз в 823 человеческих года...)

Именно такие годы и есть  желанные "ДЕНЕЖНЫЕ МЕШКИ"...)

Так что "Время не только Деньги, но и ДЕНЕЖНЫЕ МЕШКИ"...)

Дамы и Господа, Сёстры и Братья в Духе!!!
Всем Успехов в Практике и Тугих Денежных Мешков!!!...)

----------


## Леонид Ш

И все это от рождества Христова  :Smilie:

----------

Иосиф В (06.06.2011), Кузьмич (10.06.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.06.2011)

----------


## Karmaraksha

...)))

----------


## Karmaraksha

Какие Вам больше нравятся Деньги? Христианские или Буддийские?
От Рождества Христова или от Рождества Будды? Или Современные?...)

----------


## Ann Ginger

Работает Дхарани ... 
Начитывала несколько дней и произошло чудо или стечение обстоятельств/ созревание кармы (назовите как хотите).
Спасибо!
Всем океаны радуг :Smilie:

----------

Aleksey Chijov (05.09.2011), Karmaraksha (10.06.2011), Кунсанг Рабтен (03.09.2011)

----------


## Джигме

> Какие Вам больше нравятся Деньги? Христианские или Буддийские?
> От Рождества Христова или от Рождества Будды? Или Современные?...)


Конвертируемые :Wink:  :Smilie:

----------

Karmaraksha (10.06.2011)

----------


## Karmaraksha

ОМ ДЕНЬГИ ШРИ...)

----------


## Дифо

Читаю дхарани в полночь. -> Нашёл пятьдесят рублей!

----------

Aleksey Chijov (07.09.2011)

----------


## Karmaraksha

Прекрасный вариант Арья Васудхара Дхарани
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8PfpXRhYjw&NR=1

----------

Aleksey Chijov (05.09.2011), Дифо (05.09.2011), Максим Петровский (21.07.2015)

----------


## Karmaraksha

Достойный Вариант 
Арья Васудхара Нама Дхарани

1) Namo bhagavate-
sakya-munaye--
tathagataya--
arhate--
samyak--
sambuddhaya

2) Namo bhagavate--
sri--vajra-
dhara--sagara--
nirgoshaya---
tathagataya--

3) arhate--
samyak--
sambuddhaya
Namo vasu-dhara--dharani

4) Namo
bhagavate--
vajra-dhara--
sagara--
nirghosaya--
tathagataya
tadyatha OM

5) surupe
bhadra-vati
mangale
acale acapale
ughatani
ubhedani

6) sasya-vati
dhanya-vati
dhana-vati
sri-mati
Prabha-vati
amale vimale

7) ruru surupe
vimale
a-dataste
vi-dataste
Visva-kesi
an-kule
man-kule

8) dhidhi-me
dhudhu-me
Tatale
tara--tara
vajre--vajre
avarttani
bhukke-okke

9) take--take
varsani
nispadani
Bhagavan
vajra-dhara
sagara--
nirghosam

10) tathagata
manu-smara
Smara--smara
sarva--
tathagata
Satya--
manu-smara

11) Dharma-satya--
manu-smara
sangha-satya--
manu-smara
tata--tata

12) Pura--pura
Puraya--puraya
bhara--bhara
bharani
su-mangale

13) Santa-mati
mangala--mati
prabha--mati
maha--mati
su-bhadra-vati
agaccha--
agaccha

14) Samaya--manu
smara svaha
Adharana--
manu-smara
svaha
Prabhava--
manu-smara
svaha

15) Dhrti--manu-
smara svaha
Vijaya--manu-
smara svaha
Sarva-sattva
vijaya-manu-
smara svaha

16) Om Vasu-dhare
Svaha
Om Sri-Vasu
Svaha
Om Vasu Svaha

----------

Aleksey Chijov (07.09.2011), Максим Петровский (21.07.2015)

----------


## Борис Оширов

> ОМ ДЕНЬГИ ШРИ...)


Скорее уж "...ДЕНЬГИ НАМАСТЕ"

----------


## Дифо

> Хочу представить читателям текст, который они вряд ли ввиду его малодоступности где-либо встретят, кроме как в ламских сборниках дхарани и Ганджуре, а на русском языке возможности его встретить и вовсе невероятно малы. (...)
> 
> *НамО бхагавати. Ваджра нира гхОшЕ татхАгатА я. Архате самьяк самбуддхАя. Тад-ятхА. Ом субЕ бхатра бАти. балЕ. Мангала мати ачЕлЕ ачабалЕ удгатанЕ. Свабха бати. Дхана бати. Шубха бати. Прабха бати. ВималЕ. НирмалЕ суру суру пЕ. СабхамалЕ. ВималЕ. НирмалЕ. АчанатЕ. АнантрЕ. ВинаматЕ. Виша кЕши нЕши. АнкурЕ. МанкурЕ. Прабхан карЕ. ВирамЕ. ВидхамЕ. Ри ри мЕ. Дхи дхи мЕ. Дху дху мЕ. Ха ха мЕ. Та та ха мЕ. Тара тара. Тара. ВаджрЕ ваджрЕ. ВаджрО бхамЕ. ТакЕ такЕ. ТхакЕ тхакЕ. УкЕ. БугкЕ. ТхакЕ. ТхаракЕ. Апатани. Паршани. НЕтра дхани. Сама гара нир гхОшАя. Ману смара смара. Сарва саттва. Татхагата. Ману смара. Сат тая. Ману смара дхарма сат тЕ ману смара. Садга садгата ману смара. Тата тата. Пуру пуру. ПУрая пУрая. Бхара бхарани. АмалЕ. СумангалЕ. Шанта мати. Шуба мати. Мангала мати. Маха мати. Бхата мати. Прабха мати. Сучандра мати. Агаца. Агаца самая ману смара сваха. Апарана ману смара сваха. Прабха ману смара сваха. Дхити ману смара сваха. ЦЕда ману смара сваха. Дзамбхая ману смара сваха. Хридая ману смара сваха. Сарва садтая ману смара сваха. Ям вАсу дхарЕ сваха. Ом шрИ вАсу сваха. Ом махА вАсу сваха. (...)*


Именно этот вариант прочтения дхарани-мантры откуда взят?

----------


## Won Soeng

Не знаю, благодаря Дхарани Богатства (я ее начитывал, немного, раз двадцать) или нет, сейчас я открыл новое направление бизнеса, получил инвестиции. Просто, для тех, кто интересуется - я бы не исключал связи. Прямой или косвенной.

----------

Karmaraksha (06.09.2011), Дифо (07.09.2011), Дондог (09.09.2011), Кунсанг Рабтен (09.09.2011), Шавырин (05.09.2011)

----------


## Aleksey Chijov

Не знаю, благодаря Дхарани Богатства или нет )) начитывал по 3 раза 3 ночи(2 ночи потом не читал потом прочел), в общем принесли мне деньги 3тыщи) (ну принести хоть как должны были, но принесли именно послу начитки) и еще в следующем месяце дадут 10(вместо 5, сам в шоке). 



> я бы не исключал связи. Прямой или косвенной.


   уже не исключаю непосредственной связи. при начитки (с листка еще читаю) с 1 раза начинает качать в стороны, чувствуется что скажем какой-то "поток"...  в общем мощная и "рабочая" дхарани без сомнений. Рекомендую.

кстати BTR  какой из представленых вариантов вы читали?

----------

Karmaraksha (06.09.2011), Дифо (07.09.2011), Кунсанг Рабтен (09.09.2011), Максим Петровский (21.07.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

Вот этот 


> Я на днях вот такой вариант встретил. Почти ничем не отлитчается от варианта Дорджика за исключением того что там нет звуков "ДЗ" и некоторых других которых в санскрите вроде не может быть. Ну и еще некоторые слова-слоги слиты в одно.
> 
>                                                Дхарани Поток Богатства
> 
> НАМО БХАГАВАТИ, ВАДЖРАНИРАГХОШЕ, ТАТХАГАТАЯ, АРХАТЕ САМЬЯКСАМБУДДХАЯ, ТАДЬЯТХА, ОМ СУБЕБХАТРАВАТИ, ВАЛЕ, МАНГАЛАМАТИ, АЧЕЛЕ АЧАВАЛЕ, УДГАТАНЕ, СВАБХАВАТИ, ДХАНАВАТИ, ШУБХАВАТИ, БРАБХАВАТИ, ВИМАЛЕ, НИРМАЛЕ, СУРУ СУРУПЕ, САБХАМАЛЕ, ВИМАЛЕ, НИРМАЛЕ, АЧАНАТЕ, АНАНТЕ, ВИНАМАТЕ, ВИШАКЕШИНЕШИ, АМКУРЕ, МАМКУРЕ, ПРАБХАНГ КАРЕ, ВИРАМЕ, ВИДХАМЕ, РИРИМЕ, ДХИДХИМЕ, ДХУДХУМЕ, КХАКХАМЕ, ТАТА КХАМЕ, ТАРАТАРА, ТАРА, ВАДЖРЕВАДЖРЕ, ВАДЖРОБХАМЕ, ТАКЕТАКЕ, ТХАКЕТХАКЕ, УКЕ, БУГКЕ, ТХАКЕ, ТХАРАКЕ, АПАТАНИ, ПАРШАНИ, НЕТРАДХАНИ, САМАГАРА НИРГХОШАЯ, МАНУСМАРАСМАРА, САРВА САДТВА, ТАТХАГАТА, МАНУСМАРА, САДТАЯ, МАНУСМАРА ДХАРМАСАДТЕ МАНУСМАРА, САДГА САДГАТА МАНУСМАРА, ТАТАТАТА, ПУРАПУРА, ПУРАЯ ПУРАЯ, БХАРАБХАРАНИ, АМАЛЕ, СУМАНГГАЛЕ, ШАНТАМАТИ, ШУБАМАТИ, МАМГАЛАМАТИ, МАХАМАТИ, БХАТАМАТИ, ПРАБХАМАТИ, СУЧАНДРАМАТИ, АГАЧЧА, АГАЧЧА, САМАЯ МАНУСМАРА СВАХА, АПАРАНА МАНУСМАРА СВАХА, ПРАБХА МАНУСМАРА СВАХА, ДХИТИ МАНУСМАРА СВАХА, ЦЕДА МАНУСМАРА СВАХА, ДЖАМБХАЯ МАНУСМАРА СВАХА, ХРИДАЯ МАНУСМАРА СВАХА, САРВА САДТАЯ МАНУСМАРА СВАХА, ОМ ВАСУДХАРЕ СВАХА, ОМ ШРИВАСУ СВАХА, ОМ МАХАВАСУ СВАХА.

----------

Дифо (07.09.2011)

----------


## Aleksey Chijov

я тоже) видно в вас "буддийских качеств" и заслуг больше чем во мне   :Smilie:

----------

Дифо (07.09.2011)

----------


## Karmaraksha

Премного благодарен всем участникам Форума 
за вышеизложенные варианты Дхарани!

И отдельно большое спасибо Борису Буровину 
за особый, просто удивительный 
и очень редкий вариант из сутры 

"Sri Vasudhara Dharani Namah Mahayana Suttram", 
который был выложен Борисом на третьей страничке.

На мой взгляд этот очень редкий и удивительный вариант заслуживает особого внимания
так как он наиболее полный и яркий...)))

Тут вот на него ссылочка для тех кто по настоящему интересуется:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=10421&page=3


И латиницей этот 
Вариант этой Удивительной и Редкой 
АРЬЯ ВАСУДХАРА ДХАРАНИ  
(для удобства собственной практики 
я записал вот так, всех благ):

Namo ratna traya ya,
om namo bhagavate vajradhara sagara nir ghosa ya 
tathagata sya arhate samyak sambuddha ya tadyatha 
om sri surupe suvadane bhadre subhadre bhadra vati
mamgale sumamgale mamgala vati 
argale argala vati candre candra vati
ale acale acapale
udghatini udbhedini ucchedini udyotini 
sasya vati dhana vati dhanya vati udyota vati sri mati prabha vati 
amale vimale nirmale rurume surupe surupa vimale
arca naste ata naste vita naste anu naste avanata haste
visva kesi visva nisi visva namsi visva rupini visva nakhi visva sire
visuddha sile viguhaniye visuddhaniye 
uttare anuttare amkure namkure prabhamkure
rarame ririme rurume khakhame khikhime khukhume dhadhame dhidhime dhudhume
tatare tatare ture ture tara tara taraya taraya mam sarva sattva msca
vajre vajre vajragarbhe vajropame vajrini vajra vati
ukke bukke nukke dhukke kakke hakke dhakke takke varakke
avarttini nivarttini nivarsani pravarsani vardhani pravardhani nispadani
vajradhara sagara nir ghosam tathagatam anusmara anusmara
sarva tathagata satya-manusmara samgha satya manusmara anihari anihari
tapa tapa kuta kuta pura pura puraya puraya bhagavati vasudhare
mama saparivara sya sarve sam sattva nam ca bhara bhara bharani
santa mati jaya mati maha mati sumamgala mati pimgala mati subhadra mati
subha mati candra mati 
agaccha agaccha 
samaya manusmara svaha
svabhava manusmara svaha
dhr(i)ti(m) manusmara svaha 
sarva tathagata nam vinaya(m) manusmara svaha
hridaya(m) manusmara svaha 
upahr(i)daya(m) manusmara svaha 
jaya(m) manusmara svaha 
vijaya(m) manusmara svaha
sarva satva vijaya(m) manusmara svaha
om srim vasu mukhim svaha
om srim vasu sri svaha 
om srim vasu sri ye svaha
om vasu mati svaha 
om vasu mati sri ye svaha
om vasve svaha 
om vasu de svaha
om vasam dhari svaha 
om dharini dharini svaha
om samaya saumye samayam kari maha samaye svaha
om sri ye svaha 
om sri kari svaha 
om dhana kari svaha 
om dhanya kari svaha

МУЛА МАНТРА(mulamantra)

om sri ye sri kari svaha
om dhana kari dhanya kari ratna varsani svaha
sadhya mantra om vasu dhare svaha 
hr(i)dayam laksmyai svaha
om upa hr(i)dayam 
om laksmi bhuta lani vasine svaha 
sam yatha dam om yanapatra vahe svaha.


МАНТРА СВИТЫ АРЬЯ ВАСУДХАРЫ 

suta suta khata khata khiti khiti khutu khutu 
maru maru mumca mumca marunca marunca 
tarppini tarppini tarjani tarjani dehi dehi 
dapaya dapaya uttista uttista 
hiranya suvarnam pradapaya svaha anna panaya svaha 
vasu nipataya svaha gauh svaha 
surabhe svaha vasu svaha vasu pataye svaha 
indra ya svaha 
yama ya svaha 
varuna ya svaha 
vaisravana ya svaha 
dig bhyo vidig bhyah svaha 
utpadayantu me kam ksa vira ham anumodayantu imam me mantrapadah 
om hram hrim ehyehi bhagavati dada dapaya svaha 
etad bhagavatya arya vasudhara ya hr(i)dayam maha papa kari no'pi siddhyati 
purusa prama nan svabho gan dadati ipsi tam manoratham paripuraya ti 
kama duhan yan kaman kamayati tamstani psitan paripuraya ti mula vidya 
namo ratna traya ya namo devi dhana daduhite vasudhare dhana dharam pataya 
kuru kuru dhanesvari dhana de ratna de he hema-dhana ratna sagara mahani dhane 
nidhana koti sata sahasra parivr(i)te ehyehi bhagavati pravisya mat puram mad bhavane 
maha dhana dhanya dharam pataya kuru kuru om hram trata kailasa vasiniye svaha 
maha vidya om vasudhare maha vr(i)stini patini vasu svaha mula hr(i)dayam om vasudhare 
sarvartha sadhini sadhaya sadhaya uddhara uddhara raksa raksa sarvartha nidha yantram 
vava tata vava tanta danda svaha parama hr(i)dayam 
om namo bhagavatyai arya levadike yatha jiva samraksani phala 
haste divya rupe dhana de vara de 
suddhe visuddhe 
siva kari santi kari bhaya nasini bhaya dusani sarva dustan 
bhan jaya bhan jaya mohaya mohaya jambhaya jambhaya stambhaya stambhaya 
mama santim pustim vasyam raksam ca kuru kuru svaha levadika dharini yam

----------

Алексей Т (15.09.2011), Дондог (09.09.2011), Кунсанг Рабтен (09.09.2011), Максим Петровский (21.07.2015)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Вероятно это обширный вариант а из Потока богатства дхарани более краткая. А какова самая краткая мантра Норжинмы? Ом Васудхаре сваха или Ом Васудхарини сваха? Слышал два варианта.

----------


## Karmaraksha

Думаю из этих двух, более короткий ОМ ВАСУ ДХАРЕ СВАХА
А вообще есть ещё короче и один из них ОМ ВАСУ СВАХА

----------

Дондог (09.09.2011), Кунсанг Рабтен (09.09.2011)

----------


## Алексей Т

Почитал несколько раз => на следующий день предложили работу.

http://abhidharma.ru/A/Vedalla/Content/TK/0001.htm Вот еще эта дхарани, есть коментарии и тп + есть на тибетском.  Советую посмотреть.

----------


## Тензин Тинлей

Я тоже бы хотела сказать, что эти дхарани работают!!! :Smilie:  Только в моем случае это проявилось не виде денег, а в виде резкого улучшения здоровья. После перенесенной инфекции,я  три месяца страдала отитом, практически ничего одним ухом не слышала. Столько лекарств мы с ЛОР врачом перепробовали, но улучшения не было. После прочтения этой темы, начала читать Дхарани "Поток богатства" и  "Аръя Манибхадра Нама Дхарани" выложенную Анирудхой. На третий день прочтения, слух ко мне вернулся, до сих пор не могу поверить!!! Так здорово слышать все, без этого постоянного шума и гула в ухе. Ом мани падме хум! Спасибо!

----------

Fatah (22.03.2012), Pema Sonam (22.03.2012), Джигме (12.06.2012), Дордже (22.03.2012), Максим Петровский (21.07.2015), Оскольд (22.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.03.2012)

----------


## Дифо

> Почитал несколько раз => на следующий день предложили работу.


Практикую её с благословения Ламы. => в должности понизили, зарплата повысилась    :Smilie: 

Ну и ещё частенько денги нахожу от 1 копейки до 1000 рэ, включительно    :Wink:

----------

Джигме (12.06.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Скажите... а срок действия дхарани какой-то фиксированный ?
Допустим сегодня прочел, а завтра купюру нашел.
Или может быть такое, что проявится к примеру только через год?

Ведь не у всех дхарани работают.. это вопрос кармы?

----------


## Дифо

> Ведь не у всех дхарани работают.. это вопрос кармы?


Так это и есть по закону кармы: "...полное созревание деяний – не охватить умом..."

ИМХО, это значит, что у Вас всегда есть деяния приводящие к богатству, созревание плодов которых пока не произошло. Так дхарани "Поток Богатства" стимулирует созревание.

А по срокам я даже маломальски приблизительно ни чего не знаю...

----------

Джигме (12.06.2012)

----------


## Шавырин

А у меня, после чтения дхарани - просят в долг и, что характерно, не отдают  :Cry:  :Smilie:

----------


## Дифо

> А у меня, после чтения дхарани - просят в долг и, что характерно, не отдают


Как-то странно. Разве так бывает? Шутите наверно. А Вы благословение на это у своего Мастера спрашивали?

----------


## Шавырин

> Как-то странно. Разве так бывает? Шутите наверно. А Вы благословение на это у своего Мастера спрашивали?


Не шучу.
Не спрашивал.
В "своё время" долгов немало наделал,- отрабатываю (по-ходу)  :Smilie:

----------

Дифо (11.06.2012)

----------


## Дифо

> Не шучу.
> Не спрашивал.
> В "своё время" долгов немало наделал,- отрабатываю (по-ходу)


У меня работает. Странно... Может дело в благословении Мастера?

----------


## Anthony

> А у меня, после чтения дхарани - просят в долг и, что характерно, не отдают


Ваш дхарани - юрист. И расписочка долговая  :Wink:

----------

Шавырин (11.06.2012)

----------


## Михаил Угамов

Спасибо за дхарани, познавательно. 
А это благо только для махаянцев, или тхеравадинцы с вообще небуддистами тоже могут осязаемую пользу от чтения получить? И как нужно читать -   механически зачитывать наизусть, не вдаваясь в смысл, или с осознанием значения произносимого? И можно ли дхарани на русском читать?

----------


## Кунсанг

> Скажите... а срок действия дхарани какой-то фиксированный ?
> Допустим сегодня прочел, а завтра купюру нашел.


Не, должно быть в идеале так что прочел и сразу с неба алмазы посыпались на всю местность. Это серьезно. Будда когда читал некоторые дхарани с неба как дождь падал рис. И голодные были накормлены. Но сейчас время не то и мы не будды, поэтому читать нужно для получения каких то результатов видимо очень много.

----------


## Дифо

> Не, должно быть в идеале так что прочел и сразу с неба алмазы посыпались на всю местность. Это серьезно. Будда когда читал некоторые дхарани с неба как дождь падал рис. И голодные были накормлены. Но сейчас время не то и мы не будды, поэтому читать нужно для получения каких то результатов видимо очень много.


Похоже. Хотя в Дхарани написано: " (...) – Бхагаван, я эту дхарани "Поток богатства" прочёл, *понял* и возрадовался. Другим буду подробно, истинно и полностью объяснять.
 В тот же миг кладовые домохозяина Чандрабхадры полностью наполнились. (...)"

ИМХО, непонятно сколько прошло времени после прочтения до понимания... А вот после прочтения+понимания+возрадования  -  "в тот же миг".

Хотя, наверняка, вопрос был о том сколько у *Вас* прошло времени после прочтения в первый раз в этой жизни до заметного для Вас увеличения достатка или чуда "нашёл тыщу".

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Не шучу.
> Не спрашивал.
> В "своё время" долгов немало наделал,- отрабатываю (по-ходу)


Так я и подумала. Лучше деньгами расплатиться, чем чем-нибудь другим. Всё равно пришлось бы расплачиваться. так что, пока повезло. но деньги в долг пока не давайте, уж если действительно надо кому дать в безвыходной ситуации, дайте, придут с другой сороны, если не вернут. Так что, не плачьте. Деньги возвращаются, если правильно к ним отнестись.

----------

Шавырин (12.06.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

Точно Шавырин что-то отрабатывает, успокоила его, и мне раздался звонок. Забыла счет отправить на 500 евро. Вот и мне кое что привалило.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Не, должно быть в идеале так что прочел и сразу с неба алмазы посыпались на всю местность. Это серьезно. Будда когда читал некоторые дхарани с неба как дождь падал рис. И голодные были накормлены. Но сейчас время не то и мы не будды, поэтому читать нужно для получения каких то результатов видимо очень много.


Не только много читать, чтобы срабатывало хоть ЧТО-Нибудь быстрее, нужны заслуги. Прежде всего, хорошую речь и поступки. Без зла, зависти, злорадства, пустословия. Говорят "всуе" ничего не должно произноситься.. Освобождаться от обид, оскорблений что бы ни случилось. Вон я с месяц назад дала диски с перепугу за её психическое здоровье женщине, у которой отношения с дочерью были плохими, так , видимо, убедила её, а та так желала помощи, сила желания помощи была большой, видимо. Не знаю, что сработало, всё буквально за месяц наладилось. Думаю, у неё есть заслуги. В Первый раз произносила мантры ведь. О практиках и понятия не имеет. Да и визуализировать ничего не может. Дочь 17летняя вернулась сама.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Спасибо за дхарани, познавательно. 
> А это благо только для махаянцев, или тхеравадинцы с вообще небуддистами тоже могут осязаемую пользу от чтения получить? И как нужно читать -   механически зачитывать наизусть, не вдаваясь в смысл, или с осознанием значения произносимого? И можно ли дхарани на русском читать?


Ищущим хорошую работу нужно её читать. Лучше читать её с листа, сначала отрепетируйте, чтобы не запинаться, а то будете неправильно произносить, что-то пропускать. Так будет спокойнее. Можете и выучить, если уверены. Её вроде ночью надо читать. Мне так говорили, а ещё лучше тибесткий текст с собой носить.

----------

Михаил Угамов (12.06.2012), Сауди (12.06.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Похоже. Хотя в Дхарани написано: " (...) – Бхагаван, я эту дхарани "Поток богатства" прочёл, *понял* и возрадовался. Другим буду подробно, истинно и полностью объяснять.
>  В тот же миг кладовые домохозяина Чандрабхадры полностью наполнились. (...)"
> 
> ИМХО, непонятно сколько прошло времени после прочтения до понимания... А вот после прочтения+понимания+возрадования  -  "в тот же миг".
> 
> Хотя, наверняка, вопрос был о том сколько у *Вас* прошло времени после прочтения в первый раз в этой жизни до заметного для Вас увеличения достатка или чуда "нашёл тыщу".


Этот вопрос сложный. Потому что нахождение денег и т.д. может быть не связано с прочтением дхарани. Потому что я к примеру и без чтения дхарани часто деньги находил. Но после чтения дхарани если это происходит сразу то возможно это помощь божеств. Васудхара помогает как Зеленая Тара. Чтение дхарани это как просьба о помощи и Васудхара сразу помогает. Сама встреча с дхарани данной подразумевает некое наличие заслуг. Тут на форуме встречается мнение что если заслуг нет то и результата нет от данных практик, но сами эти практики и создают такие заслуги, вопрос только когда созреет результат. Если помощь божеств скорая то карма хороша, если помощи не ощущается, чего-то не хватает, но это не значит что практика бесполезна. Это как начать точить нож. Если бросить точить сразу то он и не будет заточен.

----------

Джигме (12.06.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (12.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Но если в деле точения ножа мы видим как нож становится все острее и острее то мы соответственно продолжаем его дальше точить, а в духовной практике мы слепы и ничего не видим, поэтому нам сложно что-то определять где мы, что происходит и т.д. и соответственно сложнее.

----------

Антончик (27.05.2014)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Но если в деле точения ножа мы видим как нож становится все острее и острее то мы соответственно продолжаем его дальше точить, а в духовной практике мы слепы и ничего не видим, поэтому нам сложно что-то определять где мы, что происходит и т.д. и соответственно сложнее.


У мирян бурят даже слова практика понимается по-другому. ПРАКТИКА у лам, я понимала. А так молитвы, чтение мантр, соблюдение правил. ЭТИКА- н русский язык понимается по-другому, как-то. Этика- кое что типа гражданско-правовых норм, есть права и обязанности. несоблюдение правовых норм чревато наказанием. Вот и всё. В голову мне не пришло, что люди просто молитвы называют ПРАКТИКОЙ. Практика- дело серьёзное. То, что миряне начитывают, начитывают и всё. В надежде, что нарабатывают заслуги, хоть как-то. стоять и ждать автобус и напевать- прям практика. или на алтарь свечки зажечь- практика, прям. надо и всё. если есть алтарь, не можешь за алтарь отвечать- не берись, поймут. Что-то читать ежедневно- в любом случае хорошо. Прежде всего нужно научиться жить и поступать по-буддийски, а там видно будет, как и что . можно с таким же упехом знать квантовую физику. Можно досконально разобраться с Кантом, и на этом всё, закончится дело.

----------


## Kit

Вот, человек спрашивает, читать много раз нужно саму дхарани-мантру или всю сутру? Или сутру один раз прочесть, а дхарани-манту после этого много раз?

----------

Дифо (13.06.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Практикую её с благословения Ламы. => в должности понизили, зарплата повысилась   
> 
> Ну и ещё частенько денги нахожу от 1 копейки до 1000 рэ, включительно


Вот бы еще совсем уволили а денег платили бы еще больше :Smilie:

----------

Дифо (13.06.2012), Кузьмич (13.06.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Ну да молитва мирян это дело несерьезное а у лам это ПРАКТИКА. Вы заблуждаетесь, нельзя принижать практику мирян. Конечно напевать ожидая автобус это не прям практика, ом мани падме хум, вот и автобус, но вот ставить свечку как вы говорите это очень высокая практика. Если конечно с мыслью "надо и все" то конечно это прям практика. Но дело в том что миряне раньше знали как практиковать.

----------

Sucheeinennick (12.06.2012), Джигме (12.06.2012), Дифо (13.06.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> А у меня, после чтения дхарани - просят в долг и, что характерно, не отдают


Может это потому что ваш благой поток кармы исчерпался и в долг просят потому что нужно накопить карму даянием? То есть просто стимулирование кармы идет?

А вообще лучше жертвуйте Трем Драгоценностям. Мне например это всегда в радость. И результат превосходит все остальные даяния.

----------

Нико (22.06.2012), Шавырин (12.06.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Вот, человек спрашивает, читать много раз нужно саму дхарани-мантру или всю сутру? Или сутру один раз прочесть, а дхарани-манту после этого много раз?


прочитали 1 раз сутру и в конце мантру умножения прочтения, мы так делаем. Или мантру  много раз.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Может это потому что ваш благой поток кармы исчерпался и в долг просят потому что нужно накопить карму лаянием? То есть просто стимулирование кармы идет?


Ему надо нищим подать, даже когда денег нет. Хоть по 5 рублей. Пожертовования делать, хоть по 100 рублей. Пока денег никому стараться не давать.

----------

Шавырин (12.06.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Ну да молитва мирян это дело несерьезное а у лам это ПРАКТИКА. Вы заблуждаетесь, нельзя принижать практику мирян. Конечно напевать ожидая автобус это не прям практика, ом мани падме хум, вот и автобус, но вот ставить свечку как вы говорите это очень высокая практика. Если конечно с мыслью "надо и все" то конечно это прям практика. Но дело в том что миряне раньше знали как практиковать.


Я не принижаю. Напевать не для того, чтобы автобус пришел. Мы тут дисциплинорованные, в последнюю минуту не приходим, а автобус не задерживается, вот и минуты 2 просто напевать её. Вообще, не заморачивалась на эту тему. Надо и всё. Другого не знаю. Никого не уголвариваю, даже не обьясняю. привычки нет. Воспитана так, что молчать надо. Еле поняла на русском итермины некоторые, даже " Боди Мурэй Зэргэ" не знала как по-русски. :Big Grin: .

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> и в долг просят потому что нужно накопить карму *лаянием*?


Интересная опечатка  :Smilie:

----------

Sucheeinennick (12.06.2012), Джигме (12.06.2012), Кунсанг (12.06.2012), Лекса (17.12.2016)

----------


## Джигме

> Спасибо за дхарани, познавательно. 
> А это благо только для махаянцев, или тхеравадинцы с вообще небуддистами тоже могут осязаемую пользу от чтения получить? И как нужно читать -   механически зачитывать наизусть, не вдаваясь в смысл, или с осознанием значения произносимого? И можно ли дхарани на русском читать?


Думаю что для всех буддистов точно. Для не буддистов думаю тоже не помешает. Тут кто то писал что и не буддистам помогает.

----------

Михаил Угамов (12.06.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Интересная опечатка


Ну если смотреть чисто формально то *лаянием* тоже карму можно накопить, другой вопрос какую :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Думаю что для всех буддистов точно. Для не буддистов думаю тоже не помешает. Тут кто то писал что и не буддистам помогает.


У буддистов считается, что всем помогает всё, если обратились- уже приблизились, хоть на 1 шаг. Если исполняют хотя бы 1 правило по буддизму- то уже почти мирянин, возможно, уже мирянин. начал придерживаться уже, в любом случе. Для начинающих на начальном этапе как-то сильнее всё иногда идёт, возможно. Наверное, грехов по предыдущим жизням буддиста меньше, но и ошибок в дальнейшем они совершают, не зная некоторых моментов, намного  больше. Так что, если уже начал читать мантры- уже почти мирянин, так как верит хотя бы в одну мантру. Уже верит, хотя бы в одну матру. Уже хочет. Уже есть устемления, хоть какие-то. Возможно, дальше будет лучше, начнёт серьёзнее подходить.

----------


## Дифо

> У буддистов считается, что всем помогает всё, если обратились- уже приблизились, хоть на 1 шаг. *Если исполняют хотя бы 1 правило по буддизму- то уже почти мирянин,* возможно, уже мирянин. начал придерживаться уже, в любом случе. Для начинающих на начальном этапе как-то сильнее всё иногда идёт, возможно. Наверное, грехов по предыдущим жизням буддиста меньше, но и ошибок в дальнейшем они совершают, не зная некоторых моментов, намного  больше. Так что, если уже *начал читать мантры- уже почти мирянин*, так как верит хотя бы в одну мантру. Уже верит, хотя бы в одну матру. Уже хочет. Уже есть устемления, хоть какие-то. Возможно, дальше будет лучше, начнёт серьёзнее подходить.


Интересно, почему у Вас мирянин это начинающий? Разве нет мирян высокой реализации? Вот Они: Лама Оле Нидал, Его Святейшество Миндролинг Тричен Ринпоче, Его Святейшество Сакья Тринзин Ринпоче, Его Святейшество Пандито Хамбо лама!

----------

Сауди (13.06.2012)

----------


## Дифо

Предыдущий пост снимаю. Ответили в личку.

----------


## Эделизи

Вчера прочитала дхарани 3 раза, через час нашла 200 рублей.
Сегодня, перед тем, как идти договариваться о повышении зарплаты, прочитала 11 раз.
Итог: ушла с работы. Зарплату не только не подняли, но решили сократить )))
Вот, веселюсь )))

----------

Дифо (22.06.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вчера прочитала дхарани 3 раза, через час нашла 200 рублей.
> Сегодня, перед тем, как идти договариваться о повышении зарплаты, прочитала 11 раз.
> Итог: ушла с работы. Зарплату не только не подняли, но решили сократить )))
> Вот, веселюсь )))


Вы еще не знаете как может подшутить Тара.  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.06.2012), Эделизи (21.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> Вы еще не знаете как может подшутить Тара.


Я хочу узнать!

----------


## Шавырин

> Я хочу узнать!


Как минимум, не выставиться на второй срок  :Wink:

----------

Shunja (22.06.2012), Аньезка (22.06.2012), Дхармананда (22.06.2012), Ондрий (22.06.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Я хочу узнать!


например:



(там, кстати, всё очень дхармически в этом эпизоде - даже песни Газманова)

----------

Pema Sonam (22.06.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я хочу узнать!


Шутки при исполнении ритуалов могут быть разными. Однажды один человек попросил для него сделать... результата превзошел все ожидания. Формулировка была простая - у меня проблемы с деньгами!

Полученный после исполнения практики вариант (он долго потом ругался по этому поводу) - нет денег - нет проблем!  :Smilie: 
Как говориться - надо было точно определять пожелания  :Smilie:

----------

Pema Sonam (22.06.2012), Shunja (22.06.2012), Аньезка (22.06.2012), Кузьмич (23.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.06.2012), Эделизи (22.06.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

Господу видней, в общем-то  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Дифо

> Шутки при исполнении ритуалов могут быть разными. Однажды один человек попросил для него сделать... результата превзошел все ожидания. Формулировка была простая - у меня проблемы с деньгами!
> 
> Полученный после исполнения практики вариант (он долго потом ругался по этому поводу) - нет денег - нет проблем! 
> Как говориться - надо было точно определять пожелания


Странно, filoleg, Вас почитать так у боддхисаттв странное чувство юмора, или у меня его вообще нет (не понимаю я такого).

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Странно, filoleg, Вас почитать так у боддхисаттв странное чувство юмора, или у меня его вообще нет (не понимаю я такого).


Дифо. Бодхисаттвы иногда действуют в соответствии с тем как их просят.

----------

Pema Sonam (22.06.2012), Сауди (24.06.2012)

----------


## Shunja

> Как минимум, не выставиться на второй срок


Зачётная шутка, понял только через 3 минуты, смотря в стену)))

----------

Антончик (27.05.2014), Максим Петровский (21.07.2015)

----------


## Дифо

> Дифо. Бодхисаттвы иногда действуют в соответствии с тем как их просят.


Они что не понимают что хотят чувствующие существа?

----------


## Wyrd

> Зачётная шутка, понял только через 3 минуты, смотря в стену)))


объясните мне, у меня нет столько времени)

----------


## Дифо

> Зачётная шутка, понял только через 3 минуты, смотря в стену)))


Млин, объясните. Я чото туплю...

----------


## Shunja

Для все интересующихся: у нас воплощением Тары был признан Д.А. Медведев. Он не выставлялся на второй срок.
У Шавырина чудный английский юмор)

----------

Wyrd (22.06.2012), Шавырин (22.06.2012)

----------


## Дифо

> Для все интересующихся: у нас воплощением Тары был признан Д.А. Медведев. Он не выставлялся на второй срок.
> У Шавырина чудный английский юмор)


Зачем Вы так господин Шавырин?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Они что не понимают что хотят чувствующие существа?


Хе. А ты уверен, что полное отсутствие денег было для того человека не полезным? аль ясновидение такое, что знаешь все действия будд и бодхисаттв наперед и знаешь что они должны делать, а что - нет?  :Smilie:

----------


## Дифо

> Хе. А ты уверен, что полное отсутствие денег было для того человека не полезным? аль ясновидение такое, что знаешь все действия будд и бодхисаттв наперед и знаешь что они должны делать, а что - нет?


Ясновидения пока нет. И наперёд ни чего не знаю. Только я думал, что Будды и боддхисаттвы хотят что бы человек избавился от страданий приятным для него (человека) способом. Разве не так?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ясновидения пока нет. И наперёд ни чего не знаю. Только я думал, что Будды и боддхисаттвы хотят что бы человек избавился от страданий приятным для него (человека) способом. Разве не так?


А лекарства всегда бывают сладкими?
Многие ритуалы направлены на осуществление просьб, притом вполне определённых. Как человек попросил, так и получил.

----------


## Дифо

> А лекарства всегда бывают сладкими?


Нет. Но Будды не врачи. Они - супер врачи!!!!!!!!!! И сладкая оболочка у Них найдётся для всех.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Нет. Но Будды не врачи. Они - супер врачи!!!!!!!!!! И сладкая оболочка у Них найдётся для всех.


Значит ясновидение есть?
Видишь ли, они не ограничены нашими о них представлениями.

----------


## Дифо

> Значит ясновидение есть?
> Видишь ли, они не ограничены нашими о них представлениями.


1. У меня - нет.

2. Это и хорошо. Но можножэ расширить ниши о Них представления?

3. Если это помощь, то как-то понятно. А если шутка, то странная (ИМХО).

----------


## Эделизи

> 3. Если это помощь, то как-то понятно. А если шутка, то странная (ИМХО).


Дифо, в моем случае, как я осознала, мне помогли не цепляться за эту работу. И я ее со спокойной душой оставила (напряжная была работа, если честно). Сейчас я счастлива уже тем, что отдыхаю. Отдохну, повышу энергетику и работа выше уровнем придет ) Я так понимаю. Хотя сначала конечно, поплакала )

----------

Pema Sonam (22.06.2012), Буль (22.06.2012), Джигме (23.06.2012), Дифо (22.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.06.2012)

----------


## Дифо

> Дифо, в моем случае, как я осознала, мне помогли не цепляться за эту работу. И я ее со спокойной душой оставила (напряжная была работа, если честно). Сейчас я счастлива уже тем, что отдыхаю. Отдохну, повышу энергетику и работа выше уровнем придет ) Я так понимаю. Хотя сначала конечно, поплакала )


Эделизи, Вы  -  супер!

----------

Эделизи (22.06.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Они что не понимают что хотят чувствующие существа?


Они действуют не ради (бесконечного) исполнения самсарических желаний чувствующих существ, а ради их пробуждения.

----------


## Шавырин

> Зачем Вы так господин Шавырин?


Это к тому, что не всегда стоит полагаться на чужие объяснения  :Smilie:

----------


## Дифо

> Они действуют не ради (бесконечного) исполнения самсарических желаний чувствующих существ, а ради их пробуждения.


Цхултрим Тращи, Они действую ради прекращения страданий чувствующих существ. Просветление (пробуждение) необязательное.

----------


## Кунсанг

В какой-то книге говорилось что практикуя Дхарму вы можете стать нищим. И объяснялось что это происходит очищение негативной кармы. Практика Дхармы приводит к скорому созреванию неблагой кармы. Поэтому возможно практика божества богатства может сделать человека временно нищим. Это как высвобождение места для прихода благого. Негативная карма быть нищим не может быть просто так очищена без какого то проявления ее. Она должна как-то проявиться и человек возможно будет временно нищим. Если эта практика устраняет бедность, значит она устраняет ее причины - негативную карму быть нищим. А это просто так не может очиститься. Когда читают долгое время Ваджрасаттву то у многих голова жутко раскалывается от боли. Буквально ощущения что раскалывается. На грани смерти кажется. Необходимо продолжать эти практики и тогда произойдет изменение в обратную сторону.

----------

Шавырин (22.06.2012), Эделизи (22.06.2012)

----------


## Дифо

> В какой-то книге говорилось что практикуя Дхарму вы можете стать нищим. И объяснялось что это происходит очищение негативной кармы. Практика Дхармы приводит к скорому созреванию неблагой кармы. Поэтому возможно практика божества богатства может сделать человека временно нищим. Это как высвобождение места для прихода благого. Негативная карма быть нищим не может быть просто так очищена без какого то проявления ее. Она должна как-то проявиться и человек возможно будет временно нищим. Если эта практика устраняет бедность, значит она устраняет ее причины - негативную карму быть нищим. А это просто так не может очиститься. Когда читают долгое время Ваджрасаттву то у многих голова жутко раскалывается от боли. Буквально ощущения что раскалывается. На грани смерти кажется. Необходимо продолжать эти практики и тогда произойдет изменение в обратную сторону.


Как я понял, эта дхарани стимулирует созревание кармы результаты которой приводят к богатству.

_"(...)полное созревание деяний – не охватить умом (...)"._

----------

Джигме (23.06.2012), Эделизи (22.06.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Негативная карма быть нищим на данный момент мешает проявлению кармы быть обеспеченным. Думается что данная дхарани одинаково устраняет причины бедности и стимулирует проявление кармы быть обеспеченным. Однако даже если кармы быть обеспеченным крайне мало, сама практика вероятно закладывает причины для этой обеспеченности - положительную карму и также для скорого созревания этих причин.

----------

Джигме (05.11.2012), Эделизи (22.06.2012)

----------


## Дифо

> Негативная карма быть нищим на данный момент мешает проявлению кармы быть обеспеченным. Думается что данная дхарани одинаково устраняет причины бедности и стимулирует проявление кармы быть обеспеченным. Однако даже если кармы быть обеспеченным крайне мало, сама практика вероятно закладывает причины для этой обеспеченности - положительную карму и также для скорого созревания этих причин.


Думаю, что нет. И речь, ИМХО, идёт не об обеспеченности, а о способности обеспечивать.

_"" - Домохозяин, почему ты спрашиваешь об избавлении бедных от нужды? – Так сказал, и домохозяин ответил Бхагавану так:
 – Бхагаван, я бедный, в моём доме много сыновей и дочерей и супружеских пар. Поэтому, Бхагаван, молю проповедовать должным образом тот раздел Учения, благодаря которому бедные перестанут нуждаться, заболевшие заразными болезнями излечатся, все станут обладателями в больших количествах денег, зерна и кладовых с добром; станут приятными, привлекательными и могущественными; не придётся просить у раздающих милостыню обладателей сокровищ; захотев, будут получать много денег, золото, серебро, медь, железо, скот, амбары с зерном, кладовые с добром, драгоценности, жемчуг, бирюзу, раковины, хрусталь, кораллы, очищенное золото и чистое серебро, а дети и супружеские пары в доме станут крепкими.""_

----------


## Кунсанг

А чтобы иметь способность обеспечивать что необходимо? Необходимо быть обеспеченным. Обеспеченным стал домохозяин Чандрабхадра и стал обеспечивать всем необходимым свое окружение.

----------

Антончик (27.05.2014)

----------


## Дифо

> А чтобы иметь способность обеспечивать что необходимо? Необходимо быть обеспеченным. Обеспеченным стал домохозяин Чандрабхадра и стал обеспечивать всем необходимым свое окружение.


Он стал богатым и способным качественно заботиться о своих домочадцах.

Хотеть обеспеченности это как-то очень эгоистично. Тогда лучше (легче) жениться (выйти замуж) на способном(ной) обеспечивать супруга(у).

----------


## Кунсанг

Обеспеченность и богатство это почти что близнецы. Хотеть обеспеченности чтобы обеспечивать других это не эгоистично. Если жениться (выйти замуж) ради денег, то будут другие проблемы.

----------


## Дифо

> Обеспеченность и богатство это почти что близнецы. Хотеть обеспеченности чтобы обеспечивать других это не эгоистично. Если жениться (выйти замуж) ради денег, то будут другие проблемы.


Понятно. Это вопрос терминов. Дальше спорить буду (если захотите) в другой теме.

----------


## Pema Sonam

Вот я в прошлом году почитала эту тему и на каком-то другом форуме аналогичную. Некоторые писали, что работает. Захотелось проверить,люблю иногда экспериментировать :Smilie: .Собралась почитать дхарани "Поток богатства''.Но передумала,решила,что мне хватает,довольствуюсь тем,что имею. Не будет ли это просто жадностью под маской эксперимента. На следующий день началось невероятное.Возвращались долги,о которых я и не знала.Если какие-то комм.службы навешивали приличный долг по квартплате,а я как назло потеряла квитанции и собиралась заплатиь,звонили и извинялись.Пришли сигнализацию проверять и сообщили,что я заплатила за полтора года вперёд.Я клялась,что только за полгода,показывала квитанцию,мне говорили,чтобы я не морочила им голову, у них есть данные об оплате, :Smilie:   мол,зачем мне переплачивать.На всё получалась тратить денег меньше,чем планировала.Самое удивительное было с машиной.Я не ездила и не заводила её больше 4 лет. Надоело каждый месяц деньги платить за место в гараже.Решила просто избавиться от груды железа без хлопот с продажей за копейки.А тут один человек предложил мне её продать ( сказав,что она неплохо сохранилась и работает).Нашёл чела,который купил за сумму чуть больше,той,за которую я когда-то купила. Такой период длился недели 2-3. Потом стало всё как обычно. :Smilie:

----------

Аньезка (22.06.2012), Джигме (23.06.2012), Дифо (22.06.2012), Кузьмич (23.06.2012), Максим Петровский (21.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (22.06.2012), Шавырин (22.06.2012), Эделизи (22.06.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> решила,что мне хватает,довольствуюсь тем,что имею


 :Wink:  вот и причина, наверное)

----------

Кузьмич (23.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.06.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Цхултрим Тращи, Они действуют ради прекращения страданий чувствующих существ. Просветление (пробуждение) необязательное.


Хорошо, ради приведения чувствующих существ к состоянию архата или будды (Ибо только так можно прекратить их страдания).

----------


## Дифо

> Хорошо, ради приведения чувствующих существ к состоянию архата или будды (Ибо только так можно прекратить их страдания).


Ну да, или состоянию Боддхисаттвы первого и далее уровня.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.06.2012)

----------


## Дифо

> Практикую её с благословения Ламы. => в должности понизили, зарплата повысилась   
> 
> Ну и ещё частенько денги нахожу от 1 копейки до 1000 рэ, включительно


Вот незадача. За прошлый месяц зарплата "упала" на десять тысяч, хотя до этого росла. Что делать?

----------


## Lanky

> Вот незадача. За прошлый месяц зарплата "упала" на десять тысяч, хотя до этого росла. Что делать?


аничча, брат  :Wink:

----------


## Дифо

> аничча, брат


 :Wink:

----------


## Akaguma

> Вот незадача. За прошлый месяц зарплата "упала" на десять тысяч, хотя до этого росла. Что делать?


Найти другую работу.

----------

Дифо (31.10.2012), Карма Палджор (31.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.10.2012)

----------


## Дифо

> Найти другую работу.


Сёдня уволился по собственному жэланию.

----------

Буль (31.10.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Давайте аппнем тему и расширим немного.  :Smilie: 
Богатство - это конечно хорошо. Но может будем выкладывать все дхарани, какие имеются в наличии?
Думаю, было бы интересно.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Зачем? У Олега на сайте http://dharmalib.ru/ их вагон. Хотите еще - ищите спонсоров на его проект перевода 2-х томов из Кангьюра

----------

Anthony (05.11.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Да. У Олега на сайте видел.
И тут http://lit.lib.ru/i/irhin_w_j/zkanjur.shtml видел

Может еще у кого есть.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Тут уже был один совершенно бессмысленный проект с выкладыванием мантр

----------


## Anthony

В чем бессмысленность?

----------

Кунсанг (05.11.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> В чем бессмысленность?


Тараненко не понравилось.

----------

Anthony (05.11.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Так же, может кто даст ссылки на английские источники.
Пока ищу - ничего не нашел.

----------

Дифо (07.11.2012)

----------


## Дифо

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане!

В Дхарани "Поток Богатства" говорится о месте "С шипами и колючками" (тиб. це ра ма чан). Подскажите, как название этого места на санскрите (или на одном из "индийских" языков)?

----------


## Кунсанг

tsher ma can на санскрите - Кантакари. В приведенном выше санскритском тексте 

Suatu ketika Sang Bhagavan sedang berdiam di Negeri Kosambi, Hutan Kantaka.

----------

Дифо (06.01.2013)

----------


## Петр Полянцев

ого, уже 4 года обсуждается эта тема!

----------


## Дифо

> tsher ma can на санскрите - Кантакари. В приведенном выше санскритском тексте 
> 
> Suatu ketika Sang Bhagavan sedang berdiam di Negeri Kosambi, Hutan Kantaka.


Долго думал, так и не догнал. Как правильнее (удачнее) Кантакари или Хутан Кантака?

----------


## Кунсанг

> Долго думал, так и не догнал. Как правильнее (удачнее) Кантакари или Хутан Кантака?


Домохозяина тоже двумя именами назвали в двух текстах Чандра Бхадра и Сучандра.

----------

Дифо (16.01.2013)

----------


## Дифо

> Домохозяина тоже двумя именами назвали в двух текстах Чандра Бхадра и Сучандра.


А в тексте, который в Канджуре?

----------


## Дифо

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане!

В Дхарани "Поток Богатства" говорится о Будде по имени "Алмаз с голосом, подобным звучанию моря". Подскажите, как имя этого Будды на санскрите (или на одном из "индийских" языков)?

----------


## Кунсанг

"Vajradhara Sagara Nirghosa"

----------

Дифо (17.01.2013)

----------


## Дифо

> "Vajradhara Sagara Nirghosa"


Это на санскрите?

----------


## Кунсанг

> Это на санскрите?


На санскрите. "Ваджрадхара Звук моря", вроде.

----------

Дифо (17.01.2013)

----------


## Дифо

Друзья, не поверите, сегодня, счас прям, купил в Киселёвске, более того в деревне от которой и началось поселение (наш город), в бутике, где и в помине нет ничего буддийского, религиозного, восточного лежит мантрокрут!!!! 210 рублей!!! Денег у меня не было и супруга подарила мне эту штуку (заплатила за неё). Поначалу я удивился. Деревня Афонино в нашем городе это цитадель христианства (РПЦ). Попросил посмотреть, открыл, а там рол с мантрой Ом Ма Ни Пе Ме Хунг. Вот это чудо! Это благословение! 

Так вот чо я пишу в эту тему...

Уважаемые форумчане, подскажите, можно ли добавить в этот мантрокрут рол с дхарани Поток Богатства? В тексте к дхарани про это ничего не сказано. Означает ли это запрет? И можно ли наполнять мантрокрут двумя очень разными мантрами?

ПС. Пока шёл по деревни, крутя новое приобретение, собаки, которые обычно лают и пытаются сожрать незнакомца, были очень ласковы и приветливы.

Чудо!

Пусть чувствующие существа будут счастливы, а низшие миры всегда остаются пустыми!!!!!

----------

Андрей Лиходедов (26.01.2013), Кунсанг (27.01.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Наверное, можно положить в мантрокрут :Smilie:  другие мантры или любимые тексты, такие как "Сутра сердца" или другие. Есть сутра небольшая по визуализации во время вращения барабана, которую печатали в журнале "Легшед". Из барабана исходит свет яркий а из вашего сердца исходят все проступки и омрачения в виде черного света или дыма и входят в свет барабана в котором исчезают. У меня был монгольский барабан в описании которого были перечислены конкретные мантры и тексты, которые вложены были в барабан. Мантры Ваджрасаттвы, какие-то тексты и т.д. Я из любопытства туда заглянул, открыл барабан и посмотрел, но там оказалась только одна мани мантра. Поскольку в эту мантру входят все другие мантры и дхарани, все тексты, то ее одной достаточно скорее всего.

----------

Дифо (27.01.2013)

----------


## Kit

Читаю текст и вот такое предожение не могу понять, может специфика перевода:




> Если кто-нибудь совершит жертву Татхагатам и эту дхарани «Поток богатства» в полночь два, три или четыре раза произнесет вслух, *его божество*, обрадовавшись, возлюбит религию Татхагаты; признав Учение, возлюбит его; признав Общину, возлюбит ее; сам, придя с высшими намерениями к читающему текст, прольет дождь зерна:


Имеется в виду божество этой дхарани, то есть сама Васудхара или что за за "его божество" будет радоваться и в конце прольет дождь из зерна?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Васудхара сама-то что, ещё не возлюбила религию Татхагаты?

----------


## Kit

Ну да, странно получаеться.
Может быть тут имееться в виду такое же божество как и например в сутре Будды Медицины: 

_"У каждого живого сyщества есть божество, котоpое pождается вместе с ним. Это божество записывает всё, что они делают, плохое и хоpошее. Оно деpжит записи y себя и пеpедаёт их цаpю Дхаpмы Яме. Тогда цаpь допpашивает того человека, подсчитывает его постyпки и на месте pешает его дело, согласно [соотношению] хоpоших и плохих постyпков."_

Всегда хотел знать что это такой за "ангел хранитель".

----------


## Антончик

> Ну да, странно получаеться.
> Может быть тут имееться в виду такое же божество как и например в сутре Будды Медицины: 
> 
> _"У каждого живого сyщества есть божество, котоpое pождается вместе с ним. Это божество записывает всё, что они делают, плохое и хоpошее. Оно деpжит записи y себя и пеpедаёт их цаpю Дхаpмы Яме. Тогда цаpь допpашивает того человека, подсчитывает его постyпки и на месте pешает его дело, согласно [соотношению] хоpоших и плохих постyпков."_
> 
> Всегда хотел знать что это такой за "ангел хранитель".


Вряд ли оно является чем-то отдельным от потока сознания самого живого существа. Возможно это такая форма подачи, метафора. ИМХО.

----------

Kit (27.05.2014)

----------


## Антончик

Вот кстати у Нандзеда в журнале ещё есть "Сущностная Васу Дхарани": http://nandzed.livejournal.com/3487667.html

цитирую оттуда:



> Некогда я способствовал распространению в Интернете дхарани "Поток богатства", привезя перевод этого текста из Бурятии. Собственно, с этого началось распространение различных дхарани-мантр среди российских практикующих. Я рад, что движение получило продолжение. И вот сегодня хочу представить перевод Олега Филиппова - это сущностный, то есть очень краткий метод "Поток богатства". Так в этом тексте называют богиню Васудхари (или, как ещё говорят, Васудхарини), Держательницы богатства. Когда вы практикуете такие методы, речь не обязательно идёт именно о деньгах. Эт может быть целостность вашего тела, общее благополучие, повышение иммунитета к инфекциям и вообще - укрепление энергии, связанной с элементом "Земля".
> 
> Арья-бхасу-дхарано-пика-нама
> *Сущностный метод благородного [божества] Поток Богатства*
> 
> Хвала благородной [матери] – Потоку Богатства!
> Желая практиковать это,в уединенном месте подготовьте принадлежности и пр. установи подношения, торма и сделай предварительные практики.
> Сделай подношения Драгоценностям и совершай даяние.
> Передо мной, ясно проявляющимся как божество медитации [йидам], из слога БХАМ [появляется] божество Поток Богатства. [Она] – золотистого [цвета]. В руках [держит] рис, которым кормит Якшу.
> ...

----------

Kit (30.05.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Антончик. Можно было и у меня спросить. Валера перепост сделал  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

К слову сказать, таких дхарани и ритуалов - довольно много. Взять хотя бы дхарани Манибхадры, различных Джамбал. Есть и ритуал Шри Деви (если память не изменяет), направленный на подобное

----------


## Kit

> К слову сказать, таких дхарани и ритуалов - довольно много. Взять хотя бы дхарани Манибхадры, различных Джамбал. Есть и ритуал Шри Деви (если память не изменяет), направленный на подобное


Карма Палджор, может быть вы сможете подсказать мне. В конце Арья Манибхадра нама дхарани, после самой дхарани-мантры идет описание ритуала, так в одном переводе сказано прочитать семь раз, а в другом 7000 раз, что бы нашлось золото. 
А так же в одном переводе сказано начитывать три раза в день, а в другом трижды по три. По всей видимости текст один, но перевода разнятся. Не знаете, какой перевод более верный?

_P.S. А если у вас найдется тибетский текст этой Дхарани, буду очень вам очень благодарен!_

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Карма Палджор, может быть вы сможете подсказать мне. В конце Арья Манибхадра нама дхарани, после самой дхарани-мантры идет описание ритуала, так в одном переводе сказано прочитать семь раз, а в другом 7000 раз, что бы нашлось золото. 
> А так же в одном переводе сказано начитывать три раза в день, а в другом трижды по три. По всей видимости текст один, но перевода разнятся. Не знаете, какой перевод более верный?
> 
> _P.S. А если у вас найдется тибетский текст этой Дхарани, буду очень вам очень благодарен!_


На пятнадцаты день лунного месяца три раз в день сжечь благовония. Мантра начитывается семь тысяч раз, а не три раза по семь тысяч или по семь/
В общем-то проще задавать вопрос по тексту у меня на сайте. Сюда в последнее время захожу не так часто.

----------

Kit (06.06.2014)

----------


## Kit

> На пятнадцаты день лунного месяца три раз в день сжечь благовония. Мантра начитывается семь тысяч раз, а не три раза по семь тысяч или по семь/
> В общем-то проще задавать вопрос по тексту у меня на сайте. Сюда в последнее время захожу не так часто.


Спасибо, не счет три раза или три раза по три, я имел в виду текст который идет до самой дхарани.

Вы имеете в виду "задавать вопросы на сайте", то есть у вас на форуме или через форму обратной связи?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Спасибо, не счет три раза или три раза по три, я имел в виду текст который идет до самой дхарани.
> Вы имеете в виду можно задавать вопросы прямо у вас на форуме?


До самой дхарани? Каждый день в трёх периодах времени.
Конечно можно там задавать вопросы. А для чего его форум там есть? Можно конечно там же обсуждать и разные проекты и просто беседовать, благо ценза там почти нет (за исключением переходов на личности или откровенного спама, тогда всё удаляется и могут быть блокировки. Но за всё время работы сайта этому было подвергнуто всего два или три человека из-за неадекватного поведения).

----------


## Ometoff

> Безусловно, без действий самого практика ничего не случиться, сама практика Дхармы тоже оказывает влияние на события в жизни. По поводы Дзамбалы не скажу, не практикую его, но вот когда я стал подходить к окончанию 100 тысячной начитки Гуру Сиддхи мантры у меня в жизни реально произошли сильные перемены. Причем как на физическом уровне так и на ментальном.


Есть ли смысл начитывать мантру ОМ А ХУМ ВАДЖРА ГУРУ ПАДМА СИДДХИ ХУМ с порождением бодхичитты и глубокой верой в гуру Ринпоче не имея лунга на эту мантру?

----------


## Харуказе

Сколько раз нужно прочитать,чтобы стать миллионером (не в белорусских рублях)?Реально помогает?

----------

Пема Ванчук (31.05.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Сколько раз нужно прочитать,чтобы стать миллионером (не в белорусских рублях)?Реально помогает?


Обычно 1:1 если в российских рублях, и 1:7если в долларах . То есть если ожидаете прихода в 1 мил.$ нужно прочесть 7милл.дхарани. Согласитесь, это справедливо.
Помогает ли? Я почти сорвал джек-пот, но увы сорвался. Сбился со счёта и пришлось начать заново. Главное не ошибиться. Удачи!

----------

Харуказе (31.05.2016)

----------


## Харуказе

> Обычно 1:1 если в российских рублях, и 1:7если в долларах . То есть если ожидаете прихода в 1 мил.$ нужно прочесть 7милл.дхарани. Согласитесь, это справедливо.
> Помогает ли? Я почти сорвал джек-пот, но увы сорвался. Сбился со счёта и пришлось начать заново. Главное не ошибиться. Удачи!


А на основании чего этот курс?Он плавающий,или всегда 1 к 7000?

----------


## Максим&

> А на основании чего этот курс?Он плавающий,или всегда 1 к 7000?


Курс колеблется в зависимости от региона. Для жителей СНГ он такой как я сказал. Но для Крымчан он гибче так как Медведев сказал, что денег нет. А он бодхисатва, а бодхисатва "своих не бросает":-)

----------

Денис Евгеньев (31.05.2016)

----------


## Джигме

> Есть ли смысл начитывать мантру ОМ А ХУМ ВАДЖРА ГУРУ ПАДМА СИДДХИ ХУМ с порождением бодхичитты и глубокой верой в гуру Ринпоче не имея лунга на эту мантру?


Я думаю что можно.

----------


## Джигме

> А на основании чего этот курс?Он плавающий,или всегда 1 к 7000?


Я думаю что этот курс на основе сарказма  :Smilie:

----------


## Харуказе

> Курс колеблется в зависимости от региона. Для жителей СНГ он такой как я сказал. Но для Крымчан он гибче так как Медведев сказал, что денег нет. А он бодхисатва, а бодхисатва "своих не бросает":-)


Т.е если я в июне поеду в Севастополь и там начитаю,то бабки быстрее в карман упадут?

----------


## Максим&

> Т.е если я в июне поеду в Севастополь и там начитаю,то бабки быстрее в карман упадут?


По идее да, но наверняка сложно сказать. Возможно вы не успеете начитать много за сезон. В любом случае бодисатва сказал держаться, а это вселяет уверенности. Я буду за вас молиться! ( Небесплатно)

----------

Кузьмич (31.05.2016)

----------


## Эделизи

> Т.е если я в июне поеду в Севастополь и там начитаю,то бабки быстрее в карман упадут?


Начитывайте на Фиоленте, на восходе, точно упадут  :Big Grin:

----------


## Кузьмич

> По идее да, но наверняка сложно сказать. Возможно вы не успеете начитать много за сезон. В любом случае бодисатва сказал держаться, а это вселяет уверенности. Я буду за вас молиться! ( Небесплатно)


Может, и начитывать тогда не обязательно? Держаться (кому за что по душе) покрепче и без колебаниев — и усе будет?..

----------


## Максим&

> Может, и начитывать тогда не обязательно? Держаться (кому за что по душе) покрепче и без колебаниев — и усе будет?..


Пренепременно читать! Не зря же Будда открыл людям доступные средства к зароботку. Эка невидаль яков разводить, да караваны грабить. Молись, кайся, читай дхарани-и не забудь подписаться на журнал Форбс. Вскоре там должен появиться и ты.

----------

Кузьмич (05.06.2016)

----------


## Харуказе

> Пренепременно читать! Не зря же Будда открыл людям доступные средства к зароботку. Эка невидаль яков разводить, да караваны грабить. Молись, кайся, читай дхарани-и не забудь подписаться на журнал Форбс. Вскоре там должен появиться и ты.


Только если налоговая спросит откуда богатство и ты про дхарани расскажешь,то думаю что не поверят.

----------


## Максим&

> Только если налоговая спросит откуда богатство и ты про дхарани расскажешь,то думаю что не поверят.


Так вот поэтому есть практика дана-парамиты и бескорыстия.


Самая ранняя форма буддистского тантризма сложилась к первой половине седьмого столетия под сильным влиянием литературы дхарани (dharani), которая до этого уже развивалась в течение нескольких предыдущих столетий. Использование же различных форм мантр в буддистских практиках отмечается еще с первых веков н.э.
Действительно, позже «винайская» (vinaya) литература обсуждала корректность или некорректность использования мантр, и в целом решение был таково, что *мантры могут применяться* для защиты себя и других, но только в том случае, если это делается бесплатно *и не используется в целях любого иного выгодоприобретения.* 

Вобщем делиться надо с налоговой, ну и мне чего-нибудь перекиньте за молитву.

----------


## Харуказе

> Так вот поэтому есть практика дана-парамиты и бескорыстия.
> 
> 
> Самая ранняя форма буддистского тантризма сложилась к первой половине седьмого столетия под сильным влиянием литературы дхарани (dharani), которая до этого уже развивалась в течение нескольких предыдущих столетий. Использование же различных форм мантр в буддистских практиках отмечается еще с первых веков н.э.
> Действительно, позже «винайская» (vinaya) литература обсуждала корректность или некорректность использования мантр, и в целом решение был таково, что *мантры могут применяться* для защиты себя и других, но только в том случае, если это делается бесплатно *и не используется в целях любого иного выгодоприобретения.* 
> 
> Вобщем делиться надо с налоговой, ну и мне чего-нибудь перекиньте за молитву.


Ну оно в принципе и так с самого начала  понятно было,что это упая. Само то дхарани это никому бабок на карман не скинет. Оно для другого начитывается.

----------


## Максим&

> Ну оно в принципе и так с самого начала  понятно было,что это упая. Само то дхарани это никому бабок на карман не скинет. Оно для другого начитывается.


Вот так люди и веру теряют и миллионов лишаются. Ладно, упайствуйте, а я пошёл начитывать.
Крыму привет! И передайте им что денег ещё долго не будет....

----------


## Ometoff

Вчера в интернете случайно нашёл сутру святое дхарани Манибхадры, заинтересовала ею и ища информацию по ней пришёл в эту тему, вообщем читал и дхарани Манибхадры и дхарани Поток богатства, а позже обнаружил на мобильном смс о зачислении  мне N-ной суммы командировочных денег. Понятно, что я их заработал и рано или поздно получил бы их. Но факт остаётся фактом, дхарани работают, в чём я и не сомневался. Таким образом, можно сделать вывод: чтобы что то получить, необходимо создать благоприятные условия и предпосылки для этого, то есть в данном случае работать и практиковать. И тогда будет хороший результат.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.06.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Вчера в интернете случайно нашёл сутру святое дхарани Манибхадры, заинтересовала ею и ища информацию по ней пришёл в эту тему, вообщем читал и дхарани Манибхадры и дхарани Поток богатства, а позже обнаружил на мобильном смс о зачислении  мне N-ной суммы командировочных денег. Понятно, что я их заработал и рано или поздно получил бы их. Но факт остаётся фактом, дхарани работают, в чём я и не сомневался. Таким образом, можно сделать вывод: чтобы что то получить, необходимо создать благоприятные условия и предпосылки для этого, то есть в данном случае работать и практиковать. И тогда будет хороший результат.


Так я о чем и говорю. Воистину дхарани богатства работает. Мне вот 7 числа должна быть перечислена зарплата. С утра пожалуй прочту дхарани и буду ждать смс-ку. Аллилуя. Слава Потоку Богатства!

----------


## Ometoff

> Так я о чем и говорю. Воистину дхарани богатства работает. Мне вот 7 числа должна быть перечислена зарплата. С утра пожалуй прочту дхарани и буду ждать смс-ку. Аллилуя. Слава Потоку Богатства!


В отличие от вас я смс не ждал, а она пришла.

----------


## Харуказе

> В отличие от вас я смс не ждал, а она пришла.


Ну это как то странно. Командировочные в любой конторе обязаны перечислить. За свой счёт даже в 90-ые не все ездили в командировки. Хотя мне один старший сотрудник рассказал,что ему оплатили однажды командировку и работу по пуско-наладке оборудования на заводе....холодильниками.

----------


## Максим&

> В отличие от вас я смс не ждал, а она пришла.


Я об этом и пишу. Воистину чудесная дхарани. Можно ждать денег, можно не ждать-а они все идут и идут. Жаль Харуказе сплоховал, маловер он, что с него возьмешь:-)

----------


## Ometoff

А что значат в дхарани слова " сделав жертву Татхагатам " это про подношения или о чём то другом?

----------


## Максим&

> А что значат в дхарани слова " сделав жертву Татхагатам " это про подношения или о чём то другом?


Вам мало денег и вы на сиддхи уже замахнулись? У меня не получилось до утра дочитать, уснул. Интересно, какие бы сидхи я обрёл.

----------


## Эделизи

> Вот так люди и веру теряют и миллионов лишаются. Ладно, упайствуйте, а я пошёл начитывать.
> Крыму привет! И передайте им что денег ещё долго не будет....по вашей вине:-)


И не мечтайте. Переиндексации не будет, а не денег. По вашей вине, скакуны.

----------


## Ometoff

> Вам мало денег и вы на сиддхи уже замахнулись? У меня не получилось до утра дочитать, уснул. Интересно, какие бы сидхи я обрёл.


Сиддхи в нашем бодхисаттвическом деле лишними уж точно не будут. Просто я про жертву  Татхагатам что то первый раз читаю, может это особенности перевода, и имелись ввиду подношения, а может я чего не знаю, вот решил уточнить. Надеюсь в будущем вы обретёте проповеданные сиддхи и будете пользовать их во благо всех живых существ.

----------


## Максим&

> И не мечтайте. Переиндексации не будет, а не денег. По вашей вине, скакуны.


Просто нужно было скакать и одновременно дхарани читать. Непослушались, в итоге: ))

----------


## Эделизи

> Просто нужно было скакать и одновременно дхарани читать. Непослушались, в итоге: ))
> 
> ]


Надо это сказать гастрабайтеру "сподКиева", что дорожку сейчас метет )))

----------


## Максим&

> Сиддхи в нашем бодхисаттвическом деле лишними уж точно не будут. Просто я про жертву  Татхагатам что то первый раз читаю, может это особенности перевода, и имелись ввиду подношения, а может я чего не знаю, вот решил уточнить. Надеюсь в будущем вы обретёте проповеданные сиддхи и будете пользовать их во благо всех живых существ.


Жертва, пожертвование, это все тоже подношение. Подношение это и есть ваше пожертвование. Другой вопрос, что вам потребуется в данном случае поднести. Ниже сказано о подношении мандалы Авалокитешваре и др.татхагатам, но там по результату материальные блага обещаются. Насчёт обретения сиддх думаю мандалой уже не отделаетесь. Попробуйте девственницу какую-нибудь поднести, так иногда делали тантристы. Если получится то отпишитесь обязательно.

----------


## Максим&

> Надо это сказать гастрабайтеру "сподКиева", что дорожку сейчас метет )))


Бугага! Вы все врети:-) :-) :-)  Дорожку метут  азиаты из глубинки. Наши обычно строителями, на буровых станках, и водилами по всему Северу. Нанимают их с удовольствием, потому что потомки Чингисхана с техникой не очень, а коренные русские бухают. А какой из пьяного мужика работник.
Вобщем, вы там держитесь и всего доброго вам:-)

----------


## Эделизи

> Бугага! Вы все врети:-) :-) :-)  Дорожку метут  азиаты из глубинки. Наши обычно строителями, на буровых станках, и водилами по всему Северу. Нанимают их с удовольствием, потому что потомки Чингисхана с техникой не очень, а коренные русские бухают. А какой из пьяного мужика работник.
> Вобщем, вы там держитесь и всего доброго вам:-)


Не верь глазам своим... У меня старый филипс, но который держит зарядку месяц. А то бы сфотала. Может рухнувшая и прогнившая страна оставит идеи об избранности? В пятерочке к таджикам давно добавились украинцы: покупают белые батоны и растительное масло. Я в шоке. Они до сих пор считают что мир вращается вокруг них. Поделом.

----------


## Максим&

> Не верь глазам своим... У меня старый филипс, но который держит зарядку месяц. А то бы сфотала. Может рухнувшая и прогнившая страна оставит идеи об избранности? В пятерочке к таджикам давно добавились украинцы: покупают белые батоны и растительное масло. Я в шоке. Они до сих пор считают что мир вращается вокруг них. Поделом.


Ха-ха-ха. Жги дальше. Но вам меня в политику не затянуть, вы все равно не поймете, потому что денег нет, ни у кого. Но вы там держитесь!:-)

П.сы Кстати, я жил в Новосибирске в Академгородке почти год и видел кто там метет дорожки.

----------


## Эделизи

> Ха-ха-ха. Жги дальше. Но вам меня в политику не затянуть, вы все равно не поймете, потому что денег нет, ни у кого. Но вы там держитесь!:-)


У меня есть деньги. Что я делаю не так?

----------

Айрат (01.06.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> У меня есть деньги. Что я делаю не так?


Значит молодца! Продержались.:-)  
Купите теперь какой-нить дешёвый смартфон и попросите дворника-укра прочитать какой-нибудь вирш по украинский. Опрелелим по акценту что он за засланный казачок.

----------


## Максим&

> Вот так люди и веру теряют и миллионов лишаются. Ладно, упайствуйте, а я пошёл начитывать.
> Крыму привет! И передайте им что денег ещё долго не будет....по вашей вине:-)


Харуказе, я только понял что  последняя фраза у меня случайно вышла несколько двусмысленной, может именно так и восприняла ее гневная фурия Эделизи и накинулась на меня:-)  Попробую объясниться, а то вдруг вас обидел.

Когда я писал...по вашей вине...я имел в виду не по вине вас, россиян, а именно по вашей вине что вы отказались читать эту дхарани. И себя не обогатили и крымчанам ( вы же в севас собирались) ничего не перепадет из этого. Вобщем в контексте наших шуток это должно было быть понято именно так. Надеюсь без обид, и ни о какой политике речи не было.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Таким образом, можно сделать вывод: чтобы что то получить, необходимо создать благоприятные условия и предпосылки для этого, то есть в данном случае работать и практиковать. И тогда будет хороший результат.


Включаем логику: для получения денег достаточно работать.

----------


## Харуказе

> Сиддхи в нашем бодхисаттвическом деле лишними уж точно не будут. Просто я про жертву  Татхагатам что то первый раз читаю, может это особенности перевода, и имелись ввиду подношения, а может я чего не знаю, вот решил уточнить. Надеюсь в будущем вы обретёте проповеданные сиддхи и будете пользовать их во благо всех живых существ.


Это перевод кривой. Ни в одном тексте я никогда не видел слова "жертва". Применительно к Будде,конечно.

----------


## Харуказе

> Включаем логику: для получения денег достаточно работать.


Ну я знаю много людей, которым не нужно работать для получения денег. Но это по-буддистки типа как "карма". Хотя может они и в тайне эту дхарани начитывают.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ну я знаю много людей, которым не нужно работать для получения денег.


Работа--достаточное, но не необходимое условие.

----------


## Кузьмич

Неправда! Они есть! Просто их надо взять, не дожидаясь милостей от природы (будды).

----------


## Нико

> Это перевод кривой. Ни в одном тексте я никогда не видел слова "жертва". Применительно к Будде,конечно.


Применительно к Будде - это называется "подношение тела". См. джатаку о голодной тигрице.)

----------


## Александр Казань

Добрый день!
В 52 посте есть сама дхарани поток богатства, потом мула мантра и потом дхарани свиты.
Тут вот видео по ней https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OX7yLLhvcog&t=176s
Объясните кто нить, почему на видео диктор не читает Х? К примеру вместе Бхагавате - багавате, вместо бхадре -бадре и прочее? Если у него произношение правильное дхарани, то значит приведенные в начале поста дхарани не совсем верные.

----------


## Александр Казань

Васудхарадхарани (MS Add.2198)
Vasudhāradhāraṇī , посвященный Vasudhārā, в бодхисаттв богатства, процветание и изобилие (который имеет сильные последователь среди неварских буддистов долины Катманду), учат Будда в Каушамби богатого купца и мирянин Sucandra. Он был доведен до нищеты и поэтому просит проповедь у Господа, чтобы он мог обеспечить свою семью и чтобы все существа могли стать процветающими. Это священное писание включает дхарани вместе с перечислением преимуществ и ритуальных инструкций по применению. Эта рукопись на пальмовом листе, вероятно, датируется 13-14 веками нашей эры. Его оригинальная деревянная обложка красиво освещена, хотя иллюстрации несколько повреждены.
Физическое местонахождение: библиотека Кембриджского университета.
Бренд : MS Add.2198
Кто хочет сам перевести тут еще фото текста, там много табличек самой дхарани и ритуалов с ней. http://cudl.lib.cam.ac.uk/view/MS-ADD-02198/2

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Объясните кто нить, почему на видео диктор не читает Х? К примеру вместе Бхагавате - багавате, вместо бхадре -бадре и прочее? Если у него произношение правильное дхарани, то значит приведенные в начале поста дхарани не совсем верные.


То, что в русском передаётся как «х» после б, д, г, п, т, к — в санскрите это не звук «х», а придыхание. Без опыта придыхательные и непридыхательные согласные трудно различать на слух.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.02.2021)

----------


## Александр Казань

Спасибо. Но тогда возникает вопрос. В наших транслитированных дхарани везде Х указано и читаем, а получается, что читать надо как диктор на экране? Я к тому, что если Х практически не различимо, то как правильнее читать, с Х или без Х?

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Спасибо. Но тогда возникает вопрос. В наших транслитированных дхарани везде Х указано и читаем, а получается, что читать надо как диктор на экране? Я к тому, что если Х практически не различимо, то как правильнее читать, с Х или без Х?


Полу х. Это такое не задненёбное х, а более внутреннее, еле уловимое хэ. Правильнее с ним читать, его же не зря написали. 
Но опять же, все эти тибетские "бадзрасато" "укника" и прочие "дзамбалы", хоть и дюже искалеченные мантры, но, говорят, работают.

----------

Александр Казань (19.02.2021)

----------


## Александр Казань

> Но опять же, все эти тибетские "бадзрасато" "укника" и прочие "дзамбалы", хоть и дюже искалеченные мантры, но, говорят, работают.


Да "работают" конечно, проверено все не раз. Но хочется найти истину, как Малдеру. Т.е. тут вопрос даже не в том, что срочно хочется разбогатеть, иначе бы делал садхану Дзамбалы или Норлха, а разобраться в источниках этой дхарани и ее правильном исполнении. Например вчера на американских сайтах по древностям, нашел текс который после перевода говорит о том, что данную дхарани читать надо в полночь 2,3 или 4 раза и обязательно глядя в сторону запада, или стоя(сидя) лицом на запад. Более того, так как через эту дхарани идет связь с супругой Дзамбалы, которая дает и долгую жизнь и защиту, то чтобы дхарани "работало" надо иметь связь с самой Васудхари. Для этого в первую ночь читаем 800 раз мантру полную Васудхары (Ом Шри Васудхара Ратна Нидхана Кашетри Соха), во вторую 300 раз подряд и далее ежедневно по триста раз но уже не подряд, в можно сразу 300 или 3 раза по сто в разное время суток, а в полночь читать дхарани. Перед этим обязательно прибежище, подношение мандалы, желательно торма. Потом дхарани и посвящение заслуг. 
Так что нюансы есть.
П/С Забыл, вроде еще мандалу сандаловую надоть

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Да "работают" конечно, проверено все не раз. Но хочется найти истину, как Малдеру. Т.е. тут вопрос даже не в том, что срочно хочется разбогатеть, иначе бы делал садхану Дзамбалы или Норлха, а разобраться в источниках этой дхарани и ее правильном исполнении. Например вчера на американских сайтах по древностям, нашел текс который после перевода говорит о том, что данную дхарани читать надо в полночь 2,3 или 4 раза и обязательно глядя в сторону запада, или стоя(сидя) лицом на запад. Более того, так как через эту дхарани идет связь с супругой Дзамбалы, которая дает и долгую жизнь и защиту, то чтобы дхарани "работало" надо иметь связь с самой Васудхари. Для этого в первую ночь читаем 800 раз мантру полную Васудхары (Ом Шри Васудхара Ратна Нидхана Кашетри Соха), во вторую 300 раз подряд и далее ежедневно по триста раз но уже не подряд, в можно сразу 300 или 3 раза по сто в разное время суток, а в полночь читать дхарани. Перед этим обязательно прибежище, подношение мандалы, желательно торма. Потом дхарани и посвящение заслуг. 
> Так что нюансы есть.


В тибетском каноне редко какие дхарани идут в полном виде, как например в китайском - с мандалой, с указанием нужного времени проведения, с хомами, с нужными ингредиентами и прочими бубенцами. А ведь это не для дураков написано, это полный кошерный ритуал того времени. Но мы - умные, нам все эти огненные подношения не нужны.
Вот я пробовал этот Поток богатства, у меня не пошел. Пробовал его в кратком виде.

----------


## Александр Казань

> Пробовал его в кратком виде.


Если честно, то после потока Богатства у меня в квартире нет проблем с продуктами ) А вот после Манибхадры приходят деньги. При чем я читал две недели Манибхадру три раза в сутки, как положено, потом закрутился и перестал. А спустя месяц вспомнил, что через пару дней после окончания начитки нашел на улице золотой детский кулон, положил его в карман автоматом и забыл, так как там вес совсем никакой. А стал систематизировать тексты по дхарани и увидел, что при правильной начитки манибхадры можно найти золото. Так что у меня нет сомнений в дхарани. Но мне кажется они работают только если цели благие. Например квартплата, машина сломалась и нужны деньги, а вот читать дхарани для покупки нового сотового просто ради более крутой модели, как то не правильно.
П/С вспомнил, золото я нашел после того, как в день затмения читал несколько десятков раз манибхадру.

----------

Tobias Rieper (19.02.2021)

----------


## Александр Казань

Статуя Манибхадры, его храм.
Считается Якшей, сыном Куберы.

Мантра Om Yashpati Kubera putra Manibhadra Namaha

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Если честно, то после потока Богатства у меня в квартире нет проблем с продуктами ) А вот после Манибхадры приходят деньги. При чем я читал две недели Манибхадру три раза в сутки, как положено, потом закрутился и перестал. А спустя месяц вспомнил, что через пару дней после окончания начитки нашел на улице золотой детский кулон, положил его в карман автоматом и забыл, так как там вес совсем никакой. А стал систематизировать тексты по дхарани и увидел, что при правильной начитки манибхадры можно найти золото. Так что у меня нет сомнений в дхарани. Но мне кажется они работают только если цели благие. Например квартплата, машина сломалась и нужны деньги, а вот читать дхарани для покупки нового сотового просто ради более крутой модели, как то не правильно.
> П/С вспомнил, золото я нашел после того, как в день затмения читал несколько десятков раз манибхадру.


Вы ее читали со всеми предписаниями или просто так?

----------


## Александр Казань

> Вы ее читали со всеми предписаниями или просто так?


Я читал начальные молитвы(прибежище и т.д.) утром, потом ее 7 раз. Потом просто днем в свободное время 7 раз и вечером 7 раз, так как она короткая. Но вечером делал совместно подношение света. При этом всеми силами гнал от себя ожидание прихода денег. Т.е. просто доверился и читал без мыслей о деньгах. Даже после чтения старался прочитать что-то еще, чтобы переключиться и не думать о манибхадре. Также старался в дни затмений, которые увеличивают эффективность, начитывать как можно больше, ну и в другие дни по календарю священные. Добавлю, что посвятил некоторое время поискам алое, чтобы засушить и сделать воскурение, как написано в дхарани, но не нашел. Но пока искал как то автоматом был нацелен на то, что буду читать дхарани с благовониями из алоэ и представлял это процесс(не специально, конечно, просто так вышло, что с настроением ездил по магазинам, но не нашел).  Как мне сказал один мудрый переводчик, Манибхадра больше на деньги, а Васудхарани на общее благополучие.  Ну там и по контексту понятно, что Поток богатства был дан семейному многодетному человеку, а Манибхадра практику, чтобы нужды не знал.

 Если так подумать, но может я и выдумываю, то Дзамбала же царь нагов и якшей, а Манибхадра якша. Поэтому для успешной практики Манибхадры надо установить контакт с Дзамбалой. А вот Васудхара она как Тара, помогает во всем. Если ее тханку посмотрите, то она как Желтая Тара, увеличивающая активность и дхарани Поток Богатства он на все идет, на общее благосостояние и защиту от всего плохого, но как мне кажется, его Будда(дхарани жту) дал для семейных людей, у которых много проблем, потому и обращение идет к Васудхаре, которая в Непале считается одной из проявлений Тары.

----------

Tobias Rieper (19.02.2021)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Спасибо. Но тогда возникает вопрос. В наших транслитированных дхарани везде Х указано и читаем, а получается, что читать надо как диктор на экране? Я к тому, что если Х практически не различимо, то как правильнее читать, с Х или без Х?


Если вы придерживаетесь мнения, что точное санскритское произношение суперважно, то есть смысл посмотреть видео по фонетике санскрита и потренироваться произносить.

Например:




(Согласные с 24:40)

А если нет, то не так важно, как произносить. Но лучше произносить как английское h, чем как русское «х».

----------

Александр Казань (20.02.2021), Владимир Николаевич (19.02.2021)

----------


## Alex

Сакья Пандита писал (точную цитату сейчас не найду), что лучше по возможности следовать санскритскому произношению. Мантра с искаженным произношением (бендзар шри соха и вот это вот все) тоже будет работать и даст сиддхи при условии сосредоточения, веры и всех прочих факторов, но медленнее. Ну это у него такое мнение было.

----------

Александр Казань (20.02.2021)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Можно ещё добавить, что в звонких придыхательных и придыхание должно озванчиваться.
тоесть у  придыхательных записывающихся кириллицей "гх", "джх", "дх", "бх" - придыхание будет ближе к южнорусскому или украинскому "г", чем к русскому "х". 
То же касается и висарги, которая ко всему прочему, находясь в конце слова, должна ещё эхом отдавать предшествующий гласный (в произношения поэтических строф, висарга отдает эхом предшествующий гласный лишь находясь в конце строки, но это какраз и наиболее частая позиция где висарга сохраняется.)

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

Вот вам в догонку видео с тханками и мантрой Дзамбалы с моего Youtube канала. Пусть ваш достаток и доход не иссякает - на благо всех живых существ! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFI0...ddha%27sDharma

----------

Александр Казань (20.02.2021)

----------


## Alex

> То же касается и висарги, которая ко всему прочему, находясь в конце слова, должна ещё эхом отдавать предшествующий гласный...


Профессор-санскритолог говорил мне, что это искаженное произношение, хотя практически всеобщее. Ну тут за что купил, за то продаю, я санскритом не владею совсем.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.02.2021)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Профессор-санскритолог говорил мне, что *это искаженное произношение*, хотя практически всеобщее. Ну тут за что купил, за то продаю, я санскритом не владею совсем.


это классическое традиционное индийское произношение висарги,

 но, как там выше написал, в поэтических шлоках - эхом висарга отдаёт предшествующий гласный лишь в конце строки, а когда так произносят висаргу на конце слова среди строки, это уже будет неправильное произношение, причём правильное произношение будет зависеть от того с какого согласного начинается следующее слово и того какой фонетической традиции примыкающей к той или иной Веде следуют, так например следуя фонетике Рг Веды ( а её часто в декламациях стотр (stotra) используют) в некоторых позициях висарга будет звучать как "ф" хотя в деванагари и нет знака для губного фрикатива и во всех описаниях фонетики санскрита (кроме пратишакйа (prātiśākhya) примыкающей к Рг Веде) данный звук отсутствует. 

 если текст не в поэтическом размере, в том что можно условно назвать "проза" противопоставляя "поэзии" или просто в тексте без метрического размера, то висарга в конце слова отдаёт эхом предшествующий гласный независимо от того где находиться данное слово.

----------


## Александр Казань

> Сакья Пандита писал (точную цитату сейчас не найду), что лучше по возможности следовать санскритскому произношению. Мантра с искаженным произношением (бендзар шри соха и вот это вот все) тоже будет работать и даст сиддхи при условии сосредоточения, веры и всех прочих факторов, но медленнее. Ну это у него такое мнение было.


 Добрый день! Рад, что с вами все в порядке, я вам писал, ну да ладно )
 А как вы сами считаете, мантры с искаженным произношением за счет чего будут действовать? да еще и медленнее? Или вы с Сакья Пандитой не согласны? Просто  если я правильно понимаю, мантра это имя (ну или по иному можно назвать) божества, возможность через мантру "подключить", установить контакт. Я уж упрощенно. Так вот, у нас есть код от сейфа, с его помощью открывается сейф.  А тут нам раз и дают неправильный код и говорят, что если есть вера, то медленно но и он сейф откроет. Так где истина?  Действительно важно точное произношение мантры или все-таки вера и визуализация, сосредоточение важнее?
 С моей точки зрения мантра важна, но важнее вера и доверие, иначе мы из божеств делаем роботов, которых можно обязать выполнить наши желания просто начитав энное количество раз мантру. Как то такое отношение к Бодхисаттвам кощунственно. Если же главное вера и сосредоточение, то даже корявые слова но мысленно "отправленные" адресату, дойдут до "адресата".  Ведь как бы коряво ребенок не крикнул прося о помощи слово "папа", папа поймет.  Но может я вообще не так думаю и все неправильно и надо изучать санскрит и искать точные тексты, а потом выяснится что есть более точные тексты и так далее (

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А как вы сами считаете, мантры с искаженным произношением за счет чего будут действовать?


Мантра ведь действует не потому что язык производит какие-то звуки. Мантра — это просто звуковой символ, который означает йидама. А действует она, потому что практик находится в состоянии созерцания, в котором он неразделен с йидамом, обладающим просветлёнными качествами. Ну или разделен, но находится в состоянии общения с йидамом с целью получения этих качеств.

Но все люди разные, и у всех разные препятствия. Кому-то без точного воспроизведения санскритских звуков никак не войти в нужное состояние созерцания. А кто-то во время абхишеки услышал от тибетского учителя «чили чилая», и у него наоборот, этот вариант идеально работает, а другие нет.

----------

Alex (20.02.2021), Цэрин (21.02.2021)

----------


## Александр Казань

> Кому-то без точного воспроизведения санскритских звуков никак не войти в нужное состояние созерцания. А кто-то во время абхишеки услышал от тибетского учителя «чили чилая», и у него наоборот, этот вариант идеально работает, а другие нет.


Вот в том то и загвоздка получается, что если не знать, что есть иной вариант мантры(дхарани, молитвы...), а читать то, что услышал(прочел где то) то эффект должен быть такой же, как и от "точного" произношения мантры. Так? Тогда почему Сакья Пандита считает иначе? 

Тут такой текст интересный есть (СЕКРЕТНЫЕ УСТНЫЕ НАСТАВЛЕНИЯ О ЗАРОЖДЕНИИ БОЖЕСТВА
(Гьятрул Ринпоче)):
Активизиpуя йогу pечи, призываются божества мудpости (джнанасаттва) с помощью произнесения их имен. Также как пpоизнесение чьего-то имени является естественной пpичиной того, чтобы человек подошел к вам поближе, точно также* призывание божеств мудpости по имени* пpиводит к тому, что они пpиближаются к вам. Они пpиходят поинтересоваться, что вам нужно.
Это не значит, что божества мудрости не приходят если вы их не позвали. Они могут приходить даже если вы не произносили их имен. *Вы назваете их имена и это то, что вы делаете когда повторяете мантpы - потому что их имена выpажают их действительную пpиpоду*. Цитата из трактата Доpдже Куp утверждает: "Чтобы прямо воспринять будд, бодхисаттв, дакинь и вашу собственную паpтнеpшу, получи их внимание посредством называния их имен и пpиглашения их пpийти." Повтоpение имен божества снова и снова, очищает затемнения pечи и устанавливает пpичину ваджpной pечи. Эта пpичина создает условие, котоpое отвращает вpаждебные условия. Речь божеств мудpости и ваша собственная pечь станут одним и тем же - ваджpной pечью.
Действительная пpиpода рецитации
В тpетьей части обсуждается способ рецитации мантp. *Мантpы возникают в силу состpадания пpосветленных существ. Чтобы установить каpмические связи и освободить существ из циклического существования, пpосветленные существа пpебывают в сфеpе абсолютного, истинного осознавания и возникают в виде pечи, проявляясь в pазличных фоpмах. Тем не менее, в абсолютном смысле, они не выходят из совершенного сосредоточения. С той же целью, просветленные проявляют звуки: речь, имена слогов и звуковые выражения всех видов. Их pечь пpоявляется в фоpме слогов мантp, котоpые фактически являются их собственными именами. Таким образом, слоги мантp передаются на относительный уровень.*
Повтоpение мантp должно пpактиковаться с помощью повтоpения слогов снова и снова, в течении долгого пеpиода вpемени. Таким способом, вы называете имена божеств мудpости пpосветленного осознавания. Если вы вспоминаете качества божества, в то время как произносите мантpу и пpебываете в состоянии изначальной мудpости, вы непpеменно пpивлечете энеpгию мудpости и установить с ней связь, которая не сможет прерваться.
Когда бы вы ни делали важдpные повтоpения и повтоpения имен будд, вы будете всегда устанавливать связь, котоpая произведет очень сильный pезультат. Один из вpеменных pезультатов, котоpый можно преобрести это способность пpоизводить pазличные активности для блага дpугих с помощью собственной pечи, используя миpные, сильные, гневные или обшиpные методы. Когда благословения и духовные передачи входят и очищают вашу речь, их эффектом является обнаружение истинной природы вашей речи, которая существовала во все времена. На абсолютном уровне ваша pечь действительно становится пpосветленной pечью будд. Это является истинным значением пpиpоды ваджpной рецитации.

Так что: "Мантра — это просто звуковой символ, который означает йидама" - тут не все так просто.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Тогда почему Сакья Пандита считает иначе?


Сакья Пандита — представитель тибетской элиты эпохи создания школ «новых переводов». Он путешествовал в Индию и участвовал в диспутах. Его труды переводились на санскрит. Вероятно, он владел санскритом на очень высоком уровне, санскритская фонетика для него не была сложна, и он относился к санскриту со всем традиционным почтением, которое он видел у индийских пандитов. Кроме того, основанная им школа Сакья и до сих пор отличается строгостью и формализмом. Например, там обязательно ежедневно выполнять все садханы, посвящения в которые практик когда-либо получал. Предположу, что поэтому для Сакья Пандиты было естественно считать, что строго следовать индийским учителям — это во-первых полезно, а во-вторых, доступно тибетцам, если постараться. Поэтому он и считал, что для более быстрой реализации лучше в точности воспроизводить санскритскую фонетику. А может быть, и почему-то ещё.

----------

Alex (21.02.2021), Александр Казань (21.02.2021)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> …их имена выpажают их действительную пpиpоду…


Именно это я и имел в виду, говоря, что мантра означает йидама.

Допустим, ваше имя, которое выражает вашу действительную природу — Александр. Но если я позову вас не [əлeксандəр], соответственно стандартному русскому произношению, а [əликсандəр] или [александəр], или даже [əликсан], то вы всё равно «придёте поинтересоваться, что мне нужно». И если уж мы описываем йидамов в забавных антропоморфных метафорах, разумно будет полагать, что они ничем не «глупее» людей и тоже «понимают» свои имена в искажённом произношении.

И эмпирически — никто из современных тибетских учителей (может быть, есть единицы, но я не знаю о таких) не следует санскритскому произношению, даже Е.С. Далай-лама, который тоже считает, что правильная санскритская фонетика важна. Вероятно, та же ситуация была и 200 лет назад. Но в Тибете при этом были океаны радуг, десятки только известных учителей, о которых мы знаем, достигали реализации, и невесть сколько йогинов, о которых мы слыхом не слышали. Из этого простого факта можно самостоятельно сделать вывод, насколько для реализации важна правильная санскритская фонетика.

----------

Alex (21.02.2021), Александр Казань (21.02.2021), Владимир Николаевич (21.02.2021)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Да и произношение санскрита будет зависеть от того, какой традиции\школе санскрита следуете. При этом при соблюдении основных звукокоразличающих противопоставлений, произношения разных школ санскрита будут - правильными. Например независимо от того произноситься ли типа "гня", "дня", джня", "дзня" всё это правильные произношения  ज्ञ, принятые в той или иной школе\традиции санскрита, и в них соблюдается отличительные характеристики звука  ज्ञ.
И даже в одной школе, касаемо каких-то декламируемых текстов или мантры - могут быть оговорки, что вот там тот или иной звук или сочетание звуков надо произносить по особенному. Даже ведийская фонетика неоднородна и каждая Веда имеет свой фонетический строй немножечко отличающийся от фонетического строя других Вед, что ещё в поздневедийский период зафиксировано и закреплено в соответствующем разделе веданг каждой Веды.

А например слоговое "л" (санскритский гласный звук "л" (ऌ)) - никто не знает, как его в действительности правильно было произносить. 

И даже индийские учёные PhD и университетские профессора, авторитетнейшие преподаватели и знатоки санскрита - не спорят и никому не доказывают, что у кого то из них типа правильное произношение, а в той научной школе или в том месте типа не правильное.

----------

Александр Казань (21.02.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (22.02.2021)

----------


## Александр Казань

> Именно это я и имел в виду, говоря, что мантра означает йидама.


 Тут проблема в том, что если утверждение, что : "С той же целью, *просветленные проявляют звуки: речь, имена слогов и звуковые выражения всех видов. Их pечь пpоявляется в фоpме слогов мантp*, котоpые фактически являются их собственными именами." - то получается, что мантра проявлена божеством. Т.е. проявленная мантра является фактически их именем. Но она проявлена божеством! 
 Тут возникает некое противоречие, точнее даже не тождественность понятию "что мантра означает йидама".  Означает это значит, *что мы дали чему то имя*, а дальше кортавим мы его или нет, но человек поймет, что к нему обращаются и что это его так называют.  А в случае с божеством божество проявило свое имя и имя есть божество.
 Я это к тому, что если взять за аксиому, что мантра проявлена божеством, то я боюсь, что истинного звучания мантры мы не узнаем в принципе и по сути, если истинного звучания мы не знаем, то как бы мы не обращались к божеству, все равно получится кортаво. Но в любом случае получается, что санскрит более близок к истинному звучанию.  Получается, что вы правы в предположении, что "разумно будет полагать, что они ничем не «глупее» людей и тоже «понимают» свои имена в искажённом произношении.". 
 Буду разбираться с этим всем. Спешить не куда.

----------

Росиник (22.02.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (22.02.2021)

----------


## Александр Казань

Кто нибудь в курсе, почему при обрядах посвященных Вайшраване, а также на сайтах некоторых дацанов, в качестве обращения к Вайшраване публикуют и читают дхарани Манибхадры? Все-таки Манибхадра и Вайшравана как быть понятия разные, скажем так и Манибхадра слуга Вайшраваны.

----------


## Айрат

> Кто нибудь в курсе, почему при обрядах посвященных Вайшраване, а также на сайтах некоторых дацанов, в качестве обращения к Вайшраване публикуют и читают дхарани Манибхадры? Все-таки Манибхадра и Вайшравана как быть понятия разные, скажем так и Манибхадра слуга Вайшраваны.


В практике йидамов обращение к его свите не редкость.
Если твоя карма еще не доросла до того, чтобы Вайшравана твоим обращением сам занимался, то им занимается кто-то рангом пониже, например, Манибхадра )))

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> В практике йидамов обращение к его свите не редкость.
> Если твоя карма еще не доросла до того, чтобы Вайшравана твоим обращением сам занимался, то им занимается кто-то рангом пониже, например, Манибхадра )))


«В какой мандале посвящение получали, туда и идите!»

----------


## Александр Казань

> В практике йидамов обращение к его свите не редкость.
> Если твоя карма еще не доросла до того, чтобы Вайшравана твоим обращением сам занимался, то им занимается кто-то рангом пониже, например, Манибхадра )))


Хм...
Ну пусть так. Я же не про себя. Просто интересно стало. На днях на ютуб наткнулся на ролик, там был ритуал почитания Вайшраваны. Так лама сначала начитал мантру Вайшраваны, потом плавно перетек на дхарани Манибхадры и потом еще до кучи провел Призывание благой удачи, которое, как я помню, но могу ошибиться, относится к белому Дзамбале.   После этого уже я посмотрел сайты некоторых дацанов и там тоже в описании Вайшраваны приводилась дхарани Манибхадры.    Такое чувство, что в наше время каша в практике это норм. Хотя, я уже понял давно, что для тибетского буддизма каша в практике это норма. Опять возвращаемся к противопоставлению с Индией с ее концепцией достижений через практику одного йидама.

----------


## Александр Казань

Всем хорошего времени суток!
Подскажите, как выглядит мандала для обряда из дхарани Васудхары? 
В самой дхарани есть слова: "сделает для Татхагаты святого Авалокитешвары, Будд, Бодхисаттв и божеств сокровенной мантры четырехугольную мандалу из сандалового порошка".
Вот не знаю как это делается. Буду признателен за совет.

----------

